# FET Cycle Buddies - September/October 2016



## Bina K

Hi everyone,

I thought I'll get this thread started for all those who are starting their FET in September/October.

Alittle about me, I started the long protocol of IVF back in May/June. However after my EC, my treatment got cancelled due to OHSS (they collected 26 eggs).  I had to wait three months to recover before I can proceed with FET and now finally it's my turn.  I start my down regs injections on 14th September. I didn't think there would ever be a day where I look forward to injecting myself again but here I am waiting impatient to get started lol. 

Looking forward to getting to know others who are in similar situations, alittle bit better. xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Ive been waiting for this thread!
Hi Bina, sounds like this has been a long time coming for you   Did your clinic do a freeze all or cultivate to day 3 or blast? 


So, today AF has arrived and we are now on the countdown to going to the Czech Republic to collect our 2 frosties. I had icsi there in May/June where they collected 16 eggs, but only 8 were mature. Of those 4 made it to blast, I had a bfn on test day, so now it's time to go back and hope one of these frosties becomes my miracle baby   


So what's your protocol Bina? I'm on short protocol, so start Progynova tomorrow, once daily building up to 3 a day by day 8. Scan on day 12 to check lining and fly out day 20 for transfer on day 21 (if all goes to plan!) xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi Muminthemaking,

When my treatment got cancelled I was a wreck. I remember going back for my OHSS reviewand begging the consultant to allow the ET to go ahead but thankfully they just ignored me and told me to recover even if my OHSS was mild. I had anxiously been waiting for my appointment for the FET consent signing on the 24th August, where I was given my drugs and told to await AF then give the clinic a call. 

I'm currently on the long protocol and will start my down regs (Buserelin) on the 14th (let the countdown begin lol).

As for my snow babies, due to the OHSS, they collected 26 eggs, 21 of which were mature. 17 of those fertilised, however 3 of them fertilised abnormal so they froze 14 of my little snow babies on day one. The reason behind this is because day 1 embryos have better survival rate. If they culture to blastocyst, we end up with fewer embryos that would be good enough for Embryo Transfer  (and may end up as baby) but not good enough to freeze. So it is much safer to freeze straight after fertilisation where they can all survive a future thaw and be cultured to blastocyst. 

The clinic have said they will thaw 7 of the 14 embryos first and see how many will reach blastocyst, leaving 7 for a future FET . I will be a nervous wreck when it comes to thawing my embryo. 

So have you had any side effects with the Progynova? I'm sorry I haven't heard of this drug before. Is this for the down regs? 

Bina x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Bina!
Wow, 14 Frosties! So will they defrost and then grow til day 3 or 5? How many are you planning to have put back?


I haven't downregged for this cycle. The Progynova is to build up my lining and I believe reduce the risk of growing follicles and ovulating. I'm having a scan next Thursday to check the lining and all being well will start the progesterone 5 days before transfer. I have a date of 1st October for transfer... I too am nervous about the embryos being defrosted...
I'm just laying here with a hot water bottle on my belly, have had done chocolate Brazil's and a glass of pomegranate juice...oh and I'm wearing lots of orange!   


It's very quiet on here, there must be more ladies getting ready to join us?!


----------



## Bina K

Hi Muminthemaking, 

Yes it is a quiet thread..hopefully will get busy as the month progresses. 

As my cycle is NHS funded, my clinic have a policy that they only put back in one embryo due to complications and risk of multi pregnancy. It also depends on how well my embryos thaw and culture to blastocyst. I spoke to the embryologist on Friday and she said they will thaw the embryos 5 days before ET. I have a baseline scan appointment on the 29 September so will know if I'm ready to start the oestrogen tablets. Let's hope AF makes an appearance before the appointment. 

Fingers crossed for our little snow babies. Here's praying for our miracles babies. Xxx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies can I join? Il be calling the clinic woth my next period which will be October. My lining didnt get thick enough in july for transfer (only got 1 frozen embryo)'
.  So im having a modified cycle this time. No down regulation either mum itm. Just progynova from day 2. Did you find this helped? Xx


----------



## herbie79

Hi I'm new to site and had originally joined Aug/Sept post but realistically will be Sept/October.  I seem to be a little different as I'm doing a natural cycle.  I've a 15 year old son from a previous relationship.  DH has fertility issues and we went through our first IVF cycle two years ago.  5 eggs retrieved, 5 fertilised, 4 went to blastocysts. We transferred one which resulted in a chemical pregnancy and have 3 frosties.  My cycles are pretty regular so clinic want to go with a natural cycle.  On CD 13 and testing for ovulation at moment.  So hi everyone. xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Herbie! Shouldn't be long until ovulation for you then? Good luck!

Hi Mo, this is only my third day on Progynova, scan is next Thursday. My clinic wanted to start me on one tablet for first 4 days, then 2 tabs until day 8 where I would go up to 3 a day... I started on 2 tabs... Don't want to chance liking not bring thick enough! Good luck for this cycle! 

Nina it sounds like you're in good hands! Bring on AF!


----------



## Bina K

Hi herbie, welcome. I think we are all on different cycles but I hope all the meds agree with all of us.and hope this time round is lucky for all of us. Hopefully you will be ovulating soon so good luck hun. X

Hi Muminthemaking. Good luck with the Progynova tablet and fingers crossed that the lining is nice and thick for your appointment next Thursday. Fingers crossed for you hun.x

Hi Mo, I remember you from my previous cycle back in May/June. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you either, hopefully, this will be our lucky one for all us. Here sprinkling busy dust on all of us.   

AFM, I started my down regs injections today and so it begins...


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Hi everyone,
                  Doing a natural cycle with my next period which is due about the end of the week


----------



## herbie79

Thanks guys!!! Yeah hopefully won't be long.  I'm testing morning and night so hopefully I don't miss it!!!  Fairy secrets you'll prob be similar times to me then xxx


----------



## JellyBeanz

Hello ladies, 
I think this is the right thread for me? Bina I had a fairly similar situation to you in that I produced 25 eggs and developed OHSS and they wouldnt let me go for ET. I was gutted. Though to be fair I couldn't walk or breathe properly so there's no way it could have gone ahead! It's funny how all the clinics do things differently - we had poor fertilisation and only 5 took normally and 2 abnormally. However they cultured them all to blastocyst stage and we've ended up with four frosties. And the funny thing is the best quality one started out as one of the two that were 'abnormal' on day one. It took six days to reach blasto so maybe it was just a bit slow?! 

I have my next appointment on the 20th and I think we have to sign some forms and they talked about me down regulating again. Tbh I don't really understand all the different protocols or why they choose one over another. What is Progynova if you don't mind me asking? What are the pros and cons of natural cycles vs medical ones? This is my first go at ICSI and there's so much to learn. I also don't understand the timescales so I may be jumping the gun as I'm not sure how long I will have to wait. So much waiting! 

Good luck to you all   getting back on this crazy roller coaster! 
Xx


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Fingers crossed for us all   
Period has just started so will call the clinic tomorrow.


----------



## Torie0814

Hi Everyone

Going to join this thread please.

Had a failed IF cycle in August and have one 5 day frostie.  We are preparing to commence a natural FET as my cycle is regular.  Start testing for ovulation next week and hopefully if progesterone levels are okay after that then they will do the transfer  mid/late October.....it is the ultimate waiting game.  

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Bina K

Hey everyone, 

Jellybeanz, I'm sorry I have no idea about the different type of cycles. I presume the clinics decide them according to how we all did on previous cycles. I think your cycle might be similar to mine and after your consent signing appointment, you would have to wait for AF and then start the down regs injections 21 days after. Awww your frozen embryos have already reached blastocysts. My embryos were frozen on day of fertilisation so I don't know how many will get reach blastocysts stage. But I wish you well on your journey hun. Xx

Fairy secrets, hello and welcome. I don't know much about natural cycle apart from what I read on Google, which is limited. I think you and herbie will be on similar cycles. It's crazy how much we learn from these threads alone. Let hope AF makes an appearance soon and you can begin your natural cycle. Crazy irony is we normally dread AF but on the commencement of treatment,we look forward to it. Lol. Good luck hun. Xx

Herbie, how is your ovulation tracking going? Not long now hopefully. Xx

Muminthemaking, how are you getting on with the Progynova? You must be on 2 tablets a day now? Keep us posted and good luck with your appointment  on Thursday.  Xx


----------



## Bina K

Fairy secret, glad AF has arrived. Finally you can start the natural cycle soon. When will you start tracking your ovulation then? Not long now, not long..

Torie, I'm so sorry about your cycle but fingers crossed, this will be your lucky cycle. Xx


----------



## herbie79

Hey Bina.  I usually have a 36 day cycle but over last 6 months it's been more like 31-34.  My luteal phase seems to be around 11-12 days so going by my 31 day cycle last month I should ovulate around day 19 or 20 and I'm on day 15 just now.  The clinic gave me clear blue digital ovulation sticks so although there are two blue lines they say the blue lines don't work the same a IC.  I'm testing with first morning urine and then again around 6ish.  I've had some ewcm so don't think it's too far away........just totally paranoid I somehow miss it though xxx. Fairy secrets I think we'll be similar times xxx


----------



## Littlehare

Hello all, 
Please can I join you ladies on the crazy journey, I found this forum so supportive when I did my first cycle. 
AF is due at the weekend although I'm expecting it to be late as that always seems the case when you are waiting for it to arrive! 
All being well I think I will be hoping for ET to be around mid to late October. 

Wishing you all the very best of luck with your FET journey xxxx


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Aw lovely to be going through this journey with you guys.

How many embryos are you planning to transfer? 

My clinic is very much do as they say, didn't seem to be any room for discussion with the nurse I had appointment with, I thought I'd go along with saying we would transfer one and hopefully discus it with the embryologist nearer the time. 

Had some bad news when I went to the clinic. Was routine apt for this FET. I'd had day three bloods done and the nurse (that in not overly keen on) dropped in that my FSH was 12! Guys it was 7 two years ago and my body didn't give many eggs. She just called it 'slightly elevated' and that was that. Had three follicles one side and seven on the other. 

I would really like to transfer two embryos and then crack on with a fresh (if I'm even allowed) cycle. Feel very lost.


----------



## honkiepink

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining.
AF started last Wednesday currently on prognova, I have got my first scan on Saturday morning (the day I am supposed to go on holiday!! Hopefully we will get to go all depends on scan results)  looking for transfer to be done next week!! Two 5 day blasts going back in. Fingers crossed!!  
Wishing everyone all the luck in the word on their journey xxxx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies. Hope you are all doing well. 

Herbie, if you are testing morning and evening, it's harder to miss and hopefully  you will track it. So hopefully your embryos will be out back by the end of September. Fingers crossed. Xx

Hi littlehare, hello and welcome. Yes AF can be pain when we anxiously await her arrival. I'm on day 3 of down regs and kinda waiting for AF to arrive  in few days but I know she will be late.  Also looks like we might be having our ET  around similar time too. Good luck with your TX hun. X

Fairy secrets, I'm sorry your appointment didn't go very well. This crazy has so many twists and turns, I suppose it's best to think of it as bumps in the road where our end goal is us holding our beautiful babies in our arms. You should call your clinic and speak to your consultant and see how you can go about the elevated FSH level. Also my clinic also allow one embryo to be back in but I'm still hopeful to have 2 depending on the quality of my embryos.  Please don't be too upset and I wish you well on your journey too. X

Honkiepink, hello and welcome. I believe you and Muminthemaking are on the same protocol and around similar times too. Good luck on on your appointment tomorrow. I hope it goes as planned. Also have fun on your holiday ( I need one too after the year I've had lol ). X


----------



## mo89

Hi bina. Yeh I remember you too. Hopefully this will be our time. 

My period still hasnt arrived adter stopping the progynova. Its been just over two weeks. So just waiting on that. Then iv to ho with the following period. Drain!!


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Thanks Bina your very sweet


----------



## Little_Pea

Could have sworn I wrote a message a few days ago? But now can't see it?
My Af arrived yesterday and have my baseline scan Monday
We are truly blessed to have our 20 month son.  Our last FET was negative with two poorly grades embryos
Feeling more positive this time. Using fab grades embryos from our original cycle 
Eek xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

Mo, aww it's nice to have a familiar face from before. Hope AF arrives soon and you can get started. Fingers crossed. Xx

Fairy Secrets, hope your feeling  better hun. Xx

Little pea, hello and welcome.  I'm sorry that your previous FET didn't work. Hope this cycle is the one for you and you get a sibling for your DS. Good luck on your appointment on Monday. Xx

How is everyone else doing ( Muminthemaking, Herbie, Jellybeanz, Torie and Littlehare)? Hope you all are well? X

AFM, on day 5 of the down regs and just can't wait for the stage. Quick question ladies, has any of you ever used embryos glue or thinking of using this? I've come across this on another thread and want to know more about this. Spoke to DH and he said we should ask about this on our next appointment at BWH. Is it just me or is time just going really  slow when you anxiously wait for something to happen. I feel like the last 3 months have dragged on. Lol.


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all! 
Hope everyone ha had a great w/e? Ours was incredibly busy so gonna have a pj day today!   


Bina, how are you finding the downregging so far? I've heard of embryo glue but never used it myself, so can't really help, sorry!


Little_pea, congrats on your son! So are you doing short protocol this time round? Good luck for your scan today, hope you get the go ahead to start meds soon! 


Hi mo, hope AF arrives soon for you   


******, how did your scan go! Have you got a date for your transfer?


Fairy, so you're doing a  fet cycle currently? But had 10 follicles visible? Or was that a previous cycle? I'm sure it was disappointing to hear your FSH had risen, what about your amh? Fingers crossed that you won't be needing any more full IVF anyway, these little Frosties will hopefully hang around for the long haul! 


Hi Littlehare, did AF pitch up? 


Herbie, how's the poas going? Any signs of ovulation yet?


Hi Torie, you must be approaching ovulation too, when do you start to poas?


Hi Jelly, is your appointment today or tomorrow? Good luck, hope you get to get going quickly! 


So today is day 8 of meds for me. I'm now on Progynova (Estrogen) 3 times a day and prednisalone. I had loads of ewcm on Saturday, which I hope is positive, but it's settled down now. I also had acupuncture on Friday and am booked in again for next Friday. Really excited and nervous for my lining scan on thursday! Just 12 sleeps until my frosties are back with me! Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey all....

BLS went well. Lining was nice and thin at 3mm so starting 8mg of progynova today. As it
Took me a couple of extra days to reach optimal lining last time
They've delayed my scan to day 10 - Wednesday next week.
If all is good I will start cyclogest next Thursday for a minimum of 5 days and then the transfer.


Mum in the making - I didn't even know there was long and short for FET? It
Just follows My natural cycle. So BLS at start ofnperiod followed by progynova then cyclogest and then they transfer mid way through the cycle??

Hope everyone is feeling positive ) I'm going to start "warm wombing tonight" with my
Hot water bottle till day before ET anyone else do this?? Xx


----------



## penguin14

Hi Ladies, can i join too. I started down regs on 4th and due to start Progynova this weds if baseline scan goes OK so hopefully transfer will be early Oct if all goes well. 

I was a freeze all due to OHSS last year collected 40 eggs and like everyone else i begged to carry on but was in so much pain was definitely for the best as i was a mess. I did my first FET cycle in Jan and found that so much easier than the original IVF and I did get pregnant but i miscarried at 7 weeks so taken me a while to build up the courage to try again but feeling positive that this cycle will go better. So thought id join you lady's on the journey   x


----------



## herbie79

Hi Bina I'd never heard of embryo glue but googled it.........I don't think it's something our clinic does even though its private.  Nothing to report here.......on CD19 and nada.  I think I should ovulate tomorrow but probably won't as nothing happens when you want it too.........I've just got a horrible feeling that I'm not going to see that smiley face and then will have to wait another month and do medicated cycle.  It's just so frustrating xxx


----------



## herbie79

Welcome Penguin xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hi Herbie, I will be speaking to my clinic about the embryo glue which I think they charge as an extra. Much of what I know, I read from Google too lol.  Anyway I hope you ovulate soon. Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you. Xx

Hey Penguin, hello and welcome to this thread. Im sorry about your MC. I hope this time is the one for you hun. Good luck with your appointment on Wednesday. Xx

Hey Little pea, glad your BLS went well hun and you got started on prognova. Not long now. Xx

Hey muminthemaking, apart from a few bruises, the down regs seem to be going very well. So far no side effects although Im having a lot of broken sleep and vivid dreams (not sure this is connected to the down regs  ). Anyway how are you finding the oestrogen tablets hun? Hope the meds are treating you good. Xx

AFM, on day 6 of downregs and nothing to report. Hoping AF makes an appearance before my BLS on 29th September.

Hello to everyone else. (Fairy, Mo, ******, Littlehare, Torie, Jellybeans). Wishing you all well on this crazy journey. Xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Morning all!


Hi Bina, I expect it's a combination of your subconscious and the meds causing the vivid dreams and broken sleep. I've never downregging before, how far into downregging is it supposed to take for AF to arrive?


Argh herbie! How frustrating! My body never cooperates when i need it to! I hope you see those smiley faces soon   


Awww penguin, welcome and sorry to hear about your miscarriage. When is your bls? 


little_pea, our protocol is more or less the same. By long protocol I mean downregging...I don't know too much about it either... I do the warm wombing too, in fact doing it right now! Lol


Hi to everyone else!


Nothing to report here, just plodding along. I had a headache most of yesterday, not sure if related to meds or not, probably not tbh, I tend to get a lot of headaches    xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, 

As I'm on the long protocol, I'll explain it a little bit. The process is on the day of our period we call the clinic and they provide us with 2 appointments. First is 21 days later where we go in for injection teach and we start off the down regs (Buserelin). This is to shut off the ovaries temporarily so we don't release eggs or ovulate. During this time,  we hope that AF makes an appearance too. The second appointment  is the baseline scan, where the lining is checked and if all is well then we move on to the oestrogen  tablets and I believe the rest of the process is the same. 

Muminthemaking, on my first cycle, I was 3 days late when I was on the  down regs. However since that cycle, my period has been all over the place ( longest cycle 35 days, shortest cycle 25 days) so just pray it arrives soon. X

Hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## penguin14

Hi all,

Thanks for all the welcomes so nice to share with other people in same situation

muminthemaking my bls is tomorrow morning really hope everything goes ok and i can just get on with taking the progynova i'm itching just to crack on with it all now!

Bina I was offered the glue last time but i didn't take it in the end it was an extra that you could pay for at my clinic too. It did sound good but then my clinic said they didn't have a lot of stats on it at the time for FET only fresh but wouldn't hurt to try if i wanted to but i decided i wanted no extras first FET round to see what happened and as it did stick last time on its own i think im going to leave it this time too and follow things the same. I have been having some crazy dreams and broken sleep too i thought could be the meds or maybe im just a little stressed and brain is hyper. Ive also started to get hot flushes never got this last time but had them for last 4 days driving me mad!

Herbie fingers crossed you see that smiley face soon!

hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hi Everyone
I am just waiting on my Day1 of Cycle so I can ring to see if get accepted for my FET cycle this month....Due 24th so hoping my Day21 will be mid October.

I am really apprehensive this time around!! 

...I was so positive on my first cycle but I had a BFN on April Fools day of all days!!!thought my boyfriend (who looked at the test) was going to shout "April Fools" when he said it was a BFN.
On that cycle I got 7 out of 10 fertilised and 3 frozen. I had mild OHSS after EC (which the nurse hadn't put on my notes) so I am convinced that they shouldn't have done ET. But nothing I can do about that now

...Is anyone in this forum having there round at Old St Marys Manchester??....On my first cycle they refused me as was full that month but accepted my on my 3rd time calling...do they do the same with FET??

Look forward to speaking with you all  xx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. I called the clinic today and they said I shod have had a bleed by now. Been 18 days since stopping progynova so iv to go in for a scan on fri and they might give me something to start a bleed. But good news is they said I can start this round when I get this bleed rather than waiting until next period! So hopefully will start next week. Need to get bk into the swing of things as iv been eating so much rubbish! Xxx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hello everyone,

Hope it's ok if I join? All being well I should be starting down reg for my first FET at the start of October. Feel quite nervous about it all! I'm on a long protocol so thing transfer will be start of Nov?x


----------



## herbie79

Got my smiley face tonight!!!!    xxx


----------



## herbie79

That's great news mo89!!!  Of course Suffolk Girl welcome xxx. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Oooh Herbie, great news, so when is transfer?


Suffolkgirl, welcome! I'm nervous too, let's be nervous together! It's still exciting though isn't it?!


Mo, any sign of a new cycle starting yet?


Awww, Denise-dream big, that was a rubbish day to test on   I had mild ohss too, and convinced that is a reason contributing towards why it didn't work for me too. Good luck for this round! 


Penguin, how was your scan? 


Hi Bina, any signs for you?


Hi to everyone else! 


AFM, I had my lining scan this morning, lining is 8.5, but sonographer there didn't  think it looked triliminar. A bit disappointed at that, but I've heard positive stories so will continue as you planned. Will stay on Progynova and add in progesterone from Monday. ET 1/10 at 9.30


----------



## herbie79

Ooohh muminthemaking the 1st isn't far away at all!!! My ET is on Wednesday........don't have a time yet though xxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hi ladies  
CD1 today so just waiting my 72hrs to see if accepted for treatment 😳 ....everything crossed xx 

Mixed feelings today...very nervous and scared but excited to try again!!...such a rollercoaster xx

Hope everyone is well!!xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Wow Herbie, you're even closer! Remind of what you're having transferred


D-dream big...fingers crossed for acceptance this month     must be so frustrating and difficult to plan anything whilst you're waiting.


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Hi everyone 

Denise - what's the critera to be accepted? - fingers crossed for you


----------



## mo89

Hi muminthe making

No sign yet. I had a scan today. They told me to wait a week n if still not here iv to start cyclogest pesseries but dont know how long for. Not sure if im having the natural or modified cycle this time. Anyone know anything about the modified one?I know it basically skips down regulation but still take hormones, but how many days etc xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I've been absent for few days. Haven't been feeling too great as I've manage to catch the flu and the cold. On the plus side, AF has finally arrive earlier this morning so appointment for next Thursday  for baseline goes on ahead. Thank god. 

Herbie, ooohhhhh so exciting. You're the first of us up for ET. Sorry I couldn't recall what you were having transferred back? Was it one or two embryos? I wish all the best for your ET and will be thinking of you.xx

Muminthemaking, the 1st isn't far away now. I hope your lining plays ball and everything goes well for you on your ET. Good luck hun xx

Denise, hello and welcome. I wish you get accepted for TX this month. This whole journey is a roller coaster feeling anxious and excited at the same time. It's nice to come on here and talk to someone who is going through the same (afterall there only so much spouses/partners can understand). Fingers crossed for you hun.xx

Sulfolk girl, welcome hun. Not long before you start the injections again. It's weird but I bet you can't wait to start injecting again (I know I was lol). Good luck with your TX hun.xx

Penguin, how did your baseline scan go? Are you still have the broken sleep? I tried lavender oil and it's settling down. Hope you are well. Keep us posted.xx

Fairy secret,  hi, hope you are well. Xx

Mo, crazy still that AF still hasn't arrived. Hopefully next week you should get started one way or another.  I sorry I don't know much about the modified cycle. But I really pray it goes well for you this time hun.xx

Hi to everyone else I've missed. Hope you ladies are doing great. Xxx


----------



## toeinwater

Tentatively saying 'hello' and joining this group.

My husband and I are fortunate enough to have a gorgeous little boy, of 27 months, who came about as a result of IVF in 2013. We have the dubious title of 'unexplained infertility', though I did get pregnant naturally at the start of this year, but sadly miscarried at 7 weeks. And so it's time to get the snowflakes out of the freezer to work on a sibling for our son.
We only have 2 embryos frozen, but they're day 5 blasts and I believe of reasonable quality. We're going to have just one put back, assuming we have an option and it/they thaw ok.
I'm on short protocol medicated, so have been injecting cetrotide and taking progynova since CD2. Today is CD8, and I'm due my last injection tonight. A scan is booked for next Wednesday to check out my lining, so I guess I'll know more then.

Whoever it was that asked about warming the uterus - yes! I plan on doing that! And also keeping my feet toasty following (hopefully) tranfser. The post-transfer phase bothers me a bit this time, as I have a toddler to haul about and entertain, so not quite the feet up and relaxing with box sets, that I enjoyed last time!


----------



## herbie79

Hi guys just quickly popping in........work has been manic and I'm working all weekend as well  .  Looking to put two back but don't think clinic that keen as nurse said she'd spoken briefly to embryologist and said that they'd speak to me directly!! My thoughts are that this is my last go though and I'd rather have two babies than none......and I'm actually a twin myself so I know the risks xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hi everyone, 

Toeinwater, I'm sorry about your miscarriage but nice to know you want a little sibling for your DS. I pray it goes well for you this time. Good luck on your scan next Wednesday. Xx

Herbie, aww I didn't know you were a twin, imagine that if you have twins too, that would be so good and cool. I understand what you mean by saying that this is your last go and you rather go with 2 embryos. I really really pray it works for you this time hun. All the best for ET on Wednesday. Not long now.. Xx

Hi to everybody else. Hope you all are having a good weekend. Xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Evening all! 
Back warm wombing whilst watching X-factor. Got to love a Saturday night on the sofa! 


Bina, great that AF arrived, time to start moving forward! Good luck for Thursday.


Herbie, I'm totally get it! We can't afford to be on this train forever, so if this doesn't work I think they'll be one last full round of IVF but that's it then... I'm a midwife, so well aware of the risk of twins, however like you, it's a risk I'm prepared to take, so I'll too be having 2 Frosties transferred as long as they come through the defrosting ok


Towinwater hello! I'll transfers could be around similar times then, are you having progesterone support too?


Awww mo., c'mon AF!! 


Hi fairy, denise, penguin and Suffolk girl!! Hope you're all ok? Xx


----------



## herbie79

Muminthemaking what is warm wombing?? I've heard a few people mentioning it?  I'm a nurse and find it hard but a midwife must be the hardest job when trying to conceive your own xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Herbie, warm wombing is exactly like it sounds lol, hot water bottle on my belly, keeping the uterus warm, encouraging blood flow and hopefully making it an inviting environment for my embies   


I think, for me, I've always had to keep my personal life as separate to my job as possible, I'd just drive myself mad otherwise....we'll get there, be positive xx


----------



## herbie79

I thought that's what it was but just checking lol.  I think I'm just trying to not get my hopes up this time xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

With the warming Remember NOT AFTER ET!  Embryos hate extra heat

Sorry I've been quiet.

Managed to catch horrific bacterial tonsillitis from my
Sons child minder 

Couldn't be worse timing. Thankfully caught it quick
So got a 10 day course of super antibiotics to make sure it's clear b4 ET

Will catch up properly tomo xx


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies,  

Littlepea, I didn't know no womb warming after ET. Thanks for the info hun. I think I'll start my womb warming once I'm on estrogen tablet. And drat on the tonsillitis,  not the best time to be ill. I've managed to catch the flu and cold and still struggling to shake it off. Hope you get well soon and all better in time for ET. Finger crossed. Xx

Herbie, I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up. I want to be positive but at least stay level headed about the whole process. Just praying really hard it works for all of us. Xx

Muminthemaking, your job must be a challenge to say the least both mentally and physically. Hats off to you hun that you can keep both personal and work life separate. Can imagine it being hard for you, bless. Let's hope the midwife will need a midwife this time round, fingers crossed.  Wishing you all the best for 1st and sending you lots of sticky vibes for your embie.  Xx 

AFM, on day 12 of buserelin, going okay but get headaches now. Was going through my batch of meds and saw that I was prescribed Zumenon (estradiol) 2mg. So went on Google to find out what this was and surprise surprise, just the basis info and mostly repetative. Has anyone been on these or is on these? 

Hello to everyone else. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. Xx


----------



## toeinwater

For those looking to warm their uterus pre-transfer, as has been said, you mustn't do this post-transfer - nor can you warm your lower back, thinking that might be an acceptable compromise. However, as per my earlier post (which may not have made sense if you weren't already aware of this) it is actually advisable to keep your feet warm; I believe it's part of the Chinese belief of warmth traveling to the womb through your feet. Wel any way, I figure it can't do any harm - especially now things are feeling more autumnal!

I don't know if anyone else is on the same/similar protocol to me, but I have a question. I had cd1 - bleed; cd2 - began cetrotide and progynova. The progynova continues (indefinitely, I think) but the cetrotide was only for 7 days. As I understand it, the cetrotide is the drug which inhibits ovulation, so the question is, why is it only used until cd8? I have masses of ewcm, which I've read is fine as it's the oestrogen (from the progynova) simulating the approach to ov, without it actually happening, but I'm just a little concerned that in stopping the cetrotide on cd8, there's scope for my body to kick back into action and ovulate 'normally'. Any thoughts?
Muminthemaking - yes, I have loads of lovely progesterone suppositories just waiting to be used when I'm given the green light!

Bina - if you're not already, make sure you keep your fluid levels up, in case that's a factor causing your headaches.

Little pea - sorry about the tonsilitus. This may or may not help, but I actually read that having a mild infection (so in your case, possibly just the smallest trace of one) around ET/implantation can actually be a good thing, as your body is less likely to reject the embryo. The only reason I thought of this is because I've been re-reading my journal from the first time round and had looked it up when I had a tooth infection at the beginning of our treatment. I hope you feel better soon - or even are already feeling better!


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Morning lovely ladies

Fairy_secrets - They ask to ring on CD1 to be accepted - I think they go off what treatment you are having and how many times you have rang (they can refuse me 3months in a row at st marys) basically they only have a certain capacity so they cant accept everyone to start the same month.

muminthemaking - yes its very difficult to plan anything with all the waiting, feel like my life has been on hold, I know its for a good reason (well hopefully) but it does take over your life which makes it quite stressful

bina K - thank you for the welcome  ...it really is a roller coaster I feel different everyday!!..I find it difficult not to get my hopes up so was so devastated when last treatment failed because I was convinced it would work. 

So yesterday I was expecting a phone call to say I hadn't been accepted this month and to ring again next month....BUT...they rang and said  I HAVE BEEN ACCEPTED!!..

Our teach for FET is on 12th October  ..... I am concerned because I have had a strange bleed this cycle. I bleed in the mornings and that's it!! and it has been painless which is not normal for me at all I am usually doubled over in pain for atleast my first 24hrs...so im not convinced I have rang on the right day but they do tell you to ring on first morning you bleed which I have. I told them this on the phone and they said it "should be fine" well should be isn't really good enough when it could change my whole treatment. I will mention it again when we go for the appointment and hopefully all will be fine 

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies.  Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

Denise, that's wonderful news, awww I'm glad you got accepted for treatment. And yes mention the bleed or lack of it to the nurse on your appointment and hopefully it won't affect your treatment. Good luck on your appointment  for the 12th. Xx

Toeinwater, thanks for the info, I seriously had no clue at all esp the feet warming too. My hands and feet are always very very cold so I will definitely keeping my feet toasty too. Also I agree that the lack of fluid was a factor to the headaches. I unfortunately  caught the flu and got a cold and my water intake went down too. Headaches have calmed down again but struggling to fight this cold and flu off. Hope you are well.  As for the query about the cetrotide,  I would definitely give your clinic a call hun. It is good question and put your mind at ease (afterall it's what we are paying them for lol). Xx

Hello to others I've missed. Hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## mo89

Thats great denise!! You must be so excited. 

Still waiting on this damn period! 

Yawn


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Im excited but nervous at the same time!!

awwww it will arrive mo89...mine are so regular until they need to arrive for treatment ha 

xx


----------



## Bina K

Awww Mo. AF can be a pain..come on. Xx


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Yay Denise that's great! Omg I can't belive you could get turned down each month, that's a killer. Would find that incredibly stressful.

Thanks for all the womb warming tips everyone.

I have a scan on the 28th at the crack of dawn. I should start doing the ovulation sticks tomorrow am, I know when I ovualte and the scan is to see if I'm gearing to it (I asume) so seems pointless.


----------



## penguin14

Hi ladies,

Just trying to catch up been hit by a stinking cold since last week and so just been feeling generally run down. Scan went well last week started on the progynova and now starting to increase my doses today its all going well and glad to be rid of the hot flushes and sleeping much better. I had started bleeding again just before scan but that stopped with new meds too so all going well so far  

herbie is it this week ET? Good luck hope every goes perfect for you 

bina hope scan goes well for you this week and you can move on to the next stage and hope you start to feel better too. I've been sleeping much better but will definitely try the lavender oil.

Muminthemaking how are you doing?Not long now for you is it? 

toeinwater sorry to hear about your miscarriage but hopefully this time will work out better. Good luck with your scan.

Littlepea hope you are feeling a little better.

How is everyone else doing? 

xx


----------



## herbie79

Hey guys so I'm finally on days off after working 8 days in a row.....was supposed to be 9 but I took an annual leave day today as I'm tired and stressed and wanted a day to chill before tomorrow.  I've to be at clinic for 9.45am and DH has taken day off so he can come too.  The embryologist still hasn't contacted me so I'm asssuming they're happy that I have made an informed decision and that I want two embies back.  So I don't really know about medicated cycles as I had a natural cycle but does everyone know roughly when their ET are going to be? Xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Hello Ladies,

Is anyone currently in their TWW?  I had my Frostie transferred yesterday.  Let the two week wait begin, I am feeling really positive about this one!


----------



## herbie79

Hi CherinPar that's lovely......I hope your TWW goes swiftly and you get your BFP soon.  My ET is tomorrow morning and muminthemaking has her ET on Saturday so they'll be a few of us in the TWW together xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Herbie79 and  muminthemaking: Good luck this week!  I will be thinking positive thoughts for you both!  Glad we can overthink every pinch and twinge together over these next few weeks!  I hope all goes well tomorrow, and you manage to get a nice sleep tonight!


----------



## herbie79

Thank you CherinPar!! Will you be good or will you test early do you think?  I'd love to say that I'll hold out but I know I won't lol xxx


----------



## toeinwater

Oh don't get me started on reading something into every teeny tiny twinge! Wish I could sleep through the 2WW!
Best of luck to those who have had ET or are about to!
Can anyone tell me if there is pretty much a set time-scale to being told your endometrium is optimal, to ET. I'm sort of thinking it's 6 days, based on a bit of anecdotal reading, but just wondered if anyone's been told anything by their clinic. (my paperwork just says scan at cd12,13 or 14 and if the endometrium is ok you'll be called by the lab to tell you when ET is.


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Good luck those in the two week wait, hope the time flies for you.

I'm sure my clinic said after ovulation the transfer would be in the following 6-7 days. 

My clinic doesn't do any blood tests. How will I know if my progesterone levels are high enough to support a pregnancy? I have a few progestone sups from previous cycle that I could use. Can I asume that as I have regular cycles the levels must be high enough to start periods normally?

Longing for a child but not sure I'm emotional ready to be back on the trying for one roller coaster.


----------



## herbie79

Fairy secrets although I'm a natural cycle and was testing for ovulation on clearblue digitals as soon as I got my smiley face the clinic did blood test to check for surge and said depending on result may have repeated the next day.  Turns out they were happy with surge as only did one blood test xxx


----------



## mo89

Good luck herbie!!! Si jealous you are this stage. 

Cherin good luck in two week. 

Looks like I will be atarting cyclogest pesseries on friday to try and start my period off. No idea how ling iv to take them for xx


----------



## Fairy_secrets

That makes sense herbie. At my clinic they are doing a day ten scan on me tomorrow and I've been told to use ovulation sticks. I just don't get the point in the scan tomorrow. I might ask them. 

How are you guys in the 2ww feeling?


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies,

Herbie, all the best for today. Thinking of you. Xx

Cherin, congratulations on becoming PUPO. Pray you have swift 2ww and BFP. Xx

Mo, I know it might sound silly but have you POAS? Xx

Fairy secrets, good luck for your appointment today? Xx

Muminthemaking, the 1st isn't long now..good luck for your ET. Xx

Hello to everyone else (Toeinwater, penguin, Denise, Littlepea and anyone else I've missed). Xx


----------



## herbie79

So I'm officially PUPO with two top grade blasties on board..........and now we wait xxx


----------



## Bina K

Awww herbie, that's fab new. Congratulations on becoming a PUPO and glad they put 2 back in too. I hope your 2ww goes swiftly and you get your BFP soon. Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you hun. Xx


----------



## herbie79

Thank you Bina!!! Any ideas of ET for you? Xxx


----------



## Bina K

No idea yet herbie. I will know more tomorrow after the baseline scan where I hope I will start the oestrogen tablets. I don't know how long you tend to be on these tablets for. This is the first time for me; I've never had a ET or the 2ww so will be exciting to experience this for first time.  When is your OTD? Will you hold out or will you test early?  X


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Yay, got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## herbie79

I don't know how long you should be on them but hopefully you'll get some answers tomorrow.  You'll be in TWW soon I'm sure of it!!  My official dates the 7th but I'll test early I'm an addict!! Lol. I never made it to official test date last time as I tested positive and then started to bleed xxx


----------



## Bina K

Awww hopefully this one will also be a BFP too. Got everything crossed for you. Keep us posted. Xx


----------



## penguin14

Great news herbie! keeping everything crossed for you. I couldnt wait for test dates last time either drove myself mad testing so often!

Bina not sure what your protocol is but I'm taking progynova pills for 15 days with dose increasing every 5 days. I have scan next week to see if I'm ready just can't wait to move on to next stage now.
Xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Penguin, the downregging sure adds a lot of time onto what I thought was meant to be an easier process! Good luck for your scan next week!


Oooooh Herbie! Congrats on being pupo, your embies sound amazing! The 7th really isn't too far away is it?! 


Bina, good luck for your baseline scan! Hoping you'll be raring to go with building up a lovely pillow for your embie


Fairy, how was your scan today lovely?


Awww mo, I really hope your body starts playing ball and AF arrives. You must be feeling very frustrated?


Toeinwater, I would say 5-6 days after lining scan says you're ready. I think it's usually days 19-21??


Cherinpar, how are you feeling? Any early testing going on? 


Denise and little pea, how are you?


Afm, sorry I've been awol. Things have been so busy, I'm glad to say I've just finished my 6th shift in a row and am now off until next Friday! I haven't been feeling great on the meds, lots of acid reflux at night, headaches and soooo tired    I think some of this is stress, anticipation and work! Oh well, tomorrow is tidy up day, then travel up to stanstead tomorrow night before flying out to Czech Republic Friday. I've got pre and post transfer acupuncture booked for Saturday morning, will relax Saturday afternoon, and on Sunday we'll take the bus to Vienna for the night. It's our 10th anniversary on Friday so will be trying to enjoy that at the same time! 


Anyways, definitely an early night for me with the hot water bottle! Catch up again tomorrow! X


----------



## penguin14

Muminthemaking thank you. It is a long process but once get on to the progynova time seems to start going quicker hoping to transfer around 10th all being well so not too far to go. Good luck this weekend try to relax and I hope everything goes perfect for you. 
Xx


----------



## Bina K

Evening ladies,

Penguin, I'm on the long protocol and have been on the down regs since 14 September. Raring to get to next stage now. Thank for the info hun. 15 days does seem long so based on these it would seem that my ET will be around mid October. Can't wait lol. I suppose I will know more tomorrow on my appointment (I have my list of questions all ready for the nurse lol). Good luck with your appointment next week hun. Let's hope you can move on to the ET then. Xx

Awww thank you Muminthemaking and happy 10th anniversary hun. I hope you have  nice day and enjoy your trip to Vienna. I can't wait to get started on the zumenon tablets and pray/wish/ hope my lining plays ball and I can have a nice cozy uterus for my embie. Also not long for your ET. Will be thinking of you..ooooh its exciting. Xx


----------



## herbie79

Muminthemaking that all sounds very exciting!!! Everything crossed for you lovely lady!!! Bina good luck tomorrow!!! How is everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Arrrrrah stress! So stressed guys. So yesterday I had a scan (day13) which showed ovulation on right side, was told to wait for the + on ovulation test and call. 
I've made two mistakes. The first was not buying the smiley face ones like I was told (£30 for ten?!?). I got the Boots ones which worked a treat last month. Second mistake was I totally lost track of time and forgot to start using them till day 12. I haven't yet had a positive. But my real gut instinct is that I've missed the surge. The only thing my body can do reproductively is ovualte and periods are never late. 
Thinking I could call and say I got the surge and go from there. Or write this cycle off and forget faffing around with natual cycles and either go for medicated or just go for a fresh cycle which I think we are going to end up with anyway


----------



## toeinwater

Scan yesterday was good: lining nearly 10mm. ET booked for Tuesday.  
Stay strong ladies!


----------



## herbie79

Fairy secrets I'm not sure what you mean regarding scan showing Ovulation?  I was under impression surge happened 12-36 hrs before Ovulation? Also I got a negative with FMU and smiley face later that night so you may not be out this month yet.  I'd speak to clinic and see what they say?  How long are your normal cycles?  xxx. Toeinthewater that's fab news!!! Fingers crossed for ET!!! Xxx. CherinPar any symptoms yet? Xxx


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Yeah you right. They did a day 13 scan, still not sure why. The nurse said I was ovualting on the right side, which I took to mean the largest follicle that would be the dominant one was ready to burst out. However every time that nurse scans me she says the same thing. My cycles are usually about 28 days. I haven't been tracking the last year, but they have been pretty much every four weeks. Just annoyed with myself for not being on the ball.


----------



## herbie79

At 28 days you'll normally ovulate day 14 onwards I would think hun. I've a short luteal phase in that I ovulate later so around day 22 when my cycle is 31/32 days.  I think it's very likely you haven't surged yet.  I tested morning and nighttime and got my first surge at night although still showed up the next morning.  Keep testing over next few days and I'm sure you'll get your smiley face xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Hello Ladies,

Soo, today I am 4dp4dt (FET).  I broke down and tested today (Just randomly at noon, during a moment of weakness)...and I saw the most ghostly of lines after about 20 seconds.  It is so faint, I am embarrassed to show my husband as he will think I am crazy. I am excited to test again tomorrow.  

Does it blow anyone else mind that this potential baby was actually conceived at the exact minute as his big brother who is now 14 months?  That fascinates me!

Fingers crossed to that line darkening each day!


----------



## herbie79

CheninPar that's soooo exciting!!!! I hope that line keeps getting darker!!! Xxx


----------



## honkiepink

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on much. I had my scan on the 17th and all was OK so I got to go away on holiday for a full week which was great and unexpected. 
They gave us a transfer date of the 27th. I have now had my two beautiful frosties transferred and I'm hoping for the best. My OTD is the 10th of October eeekkk exciting. 

Mitm - how are you getting on? Did you get a transfer date?! 

CHENIN - I feel the same it's crazy they were concieveved at the same time but are going to be a year apart xx


----------



## toeinwater

Cheninpar - I agree that it's weird/fascinating that a potential sibling will have been conceived at the same time. For us, I'm just hoping that if we get lucky and get a BFP with a frostie, that the baby has a different actual birthday to my little boy! I'm pretty sure the due dates will be about 2 weeks apart, so it will be close! That said, I'd just be happy to have another happy and healthy baby.
That was really early to test. Forgive me for not remembering/knowing (I didn't commit people to memory when I read the initial 6 pages before posting) but did you have 1 or 2 embies put back. it's just, I was thinking that if it was 2, your quick pregnancy test suggests high hcg levels at an early stage... twins maybe?...

Good luck Honkiepink for your 2ww!


----------



## herbie79

I'm sure CheninPar said one Frostie but I may be wrong xxx


----------



## mo89

Mitm- that sounds fab going off to the czech republic. Try and relax. And enjoy your anniversary. 

Bina- good luck with baselune scan! I did a preg test at hosp but obv neg as partner doesnt have sperm tube. 

Cherin- aw how exciting!! Let us know tmz. 

Herbie- congrats on the pupo.  

Sorry ladies im on my phone so if iv missed people. Good luck. As for me- my period started testerday. Yay. But was very light and hasnt lasted long so they were maybe gony postpone a month. But they decided v I should start the estrogen tablets today. Woo hoo. N go bk in two weeks. Fingers crossed it thickens up thos time xxx


----------



## honkiepink

Mo89 - Yay super exciting!!  It's crazy how AF was always awful to get because it's always symbolized no pregnancy but now when AF comes it exciting because you know you can start treatment!  Crazy how it changes. Hope the next two weeks goes super fast for you xx 

TIW - I know what you mean about close dates there is a three week difference between due dates for me to but I love the thought of combining birthday parties to save myself some money lol. I still am paying off the credit card for the treatment so need to save all the pennies I can lol. Where are you in your cycle??  Sorry if you've said already xx


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies...yes just one Frostie.  I tested again this morning.  There is another Ghost line, this time my husband admits to seeing something, but he isn't convinced it a line   Hoping to have a REAL line by Monday or Tuesday.  I know that it could also just be a chemical at this point.  With my first IVF we had two transferred.  Both implanted but only one took.  My first Beta was really high, then leveled out reflecting a single baby...  So, I am optimistic at this point.  I jsut keep thinking "Everything looks good so far, and what will be will be".  I don't know why poas makes me feel like I have some sort of control over it all 

Herbie 79, do you think you will test early?  How are you feeling?

Mitm- Happy Anniversary.  What a special time to relax and work on this baby 

Bina: how was your baseline?

Mo89:  How are the estrogen pills for you?  I find they make me super tired and irritable!

Honkiepink:  Will you test Early?


----------



## herbie79

So exciting CheninPar!!! I will definitely test early as I have absolutely no willpower lol!!! Prob from Sunday onwards when I will be 4dp5.  I know it's too early for symptoms so I must be coming down with something as I've felt sick since yesterday and there are no drugs in my system.  Apart from that I have sore boobs and heartburn.  Lots of AF like cramping as well so much so I'm afraid to look at loo roll every time I go to the toilet xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies,

Honkiepink, congrats on becoming a PUPO.  So now there are afew of you on the 2ww. Ooohhhhh exciting. Wishing you a swift 2ww and a BFP. Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes hun. Xx

Fairy secrets, I normally have 28 day period and ovulate around day 13 - 14. I'm sure you haven't missed it so keep testing. Don't give up hope hun and speak to your clinic too. Xx

Toeinwater, the 4th isn't long now. Good luck for your ET. Sending you lots of sticky vibes too hun. Xx

Cherin, I pray the line keeps getting darker hun. Xx

Mo, thank god on the arrival of AF. And I'm so happy for you to get started this month. I pray that the lining plays ball and starts to thicken up. Xx

AFM, my baseline scan yesterday went well and the lining was nice and thin ( couldn't measure it as it was too thin) so I've started the Zumenon tablets yesterday. Have to take 6 tablets daily and so begins the next process. Got an appointment  for next Friday to check the lining and if all goes well,  they will thaw my embryos the following Monday and ET the following Friday as they have to culture my embie to blastocysts. Pray my lining and uterus plays ball now. Looking forward to ET and 2ww.  

Hello to everyone else. Hope you lovely ladies are doing well. Xx


----------



## HelenC-G

Hello All

It has been a few months since I was on here and my partner and I (same sex couple) tried a fresh cycle 3 day transfer which didn't work. This time around we managed two frosties and one of those was transferred 8 days ago. Today 8 day post transfer, she has has a tiny bit of red spotting and we are now thinking the worst despite feeling upbeat during the last week. She says it wasn't pink or brown which seems to be common. Tuesday is our otd but I am not sure we can or will get the chance to wait that long. Anybody had anything similar to keep us optimistic? We have no fertility issues as such as this was our second cycle although the first FET. We have another egg in storage but as with all of you we were hoping this was the one : ( She is taking lots of cyclogest and had a blood test to say her progesterone levels were high which was good (apparently).

I will you all success and strength in the absence of that. These 2 weeks are the worst and I am only a partner so can only imagine what you all are going through xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi Helen

I've never had ET or been on 2ww but I know a few women who have had bleed whilst on their 2ww and still got BFP. I really pray your partner is one of those women. I would give the clinic a call and you never know it might  just be implantation bleed. Do you know what embryo was transfered (I mean was it a blastocysts or a day 3? I wish you and your partner all the best and praying it a BFP. Xx


----------



## toeinwater

Honkiepink - I'm on CD15 and have FET on Tuesday.

Question for anyone on FET: if you've either already had your transfer, or you're due it imminently, did you experience any 'sensations' around this point in your cycle and/or having started progesterone. I feel the very tiniest of crampy feelings this evening. Usually I'd be analysing them, but I've really no idea what to think about them either way. Also, I had some beige/yellow CM when I wiped earlier, which would usually come before I start ridiculously early pre-af spotting; I'd think 'I'm out... or maybe I'm not', but now I have to keep reminding myself that there's no way I'm pg and I haven't yet had the transfer! I guess maybe it's just the symptoms relating to increased progesterone...?


----------



## muminthemaking

Well hello all!


Toeinwater, the cm you're having is a good sign, means you're producing enough Estrogen. It could also be from your pessaries if you're using them?


Hi Helen, really hoping the bleed is implantation spotting. How is your partner today? Are you tempted to test?!




Bina! It's really started now! How are you feeling?


Awww Herbie, how are you feeling today? Still planning to test from tomorrow?


Cher, wow a line already?! Amazing! Have you tested today?


Mo, woohoo for AF showing!! I too hope your lining plays ball   


******, how's the 2ww going for you so far? Anything to share? 


Fairy, any sign of ovulation babe? 


Penguin, have you started your Progynova yet? 


Really hope I haven't missed anyone?!
Afm, well i am pupo! Had my transfer at about 9 this morning. Both embryos came through the thaw ok, so I have a hatching blast and an expanding blast on board! Otd 15/10. I'm going to try to hold out because last cycle I tested too early and it put such a downer on things so would like to stay positive for as long as possible now! 


Going to relax for a couple of hours now, then there's a wine festival on with live music and street food, so think we're heading up to that later...no wind for me though! Xx


----------



## toeinwater

Hooray! That's great news Muminthemaking! Is an expanding blast, less developed than a hatching blast? Either way, great to have 2 shots at a baby. I'm slightly put out by your test date though, as I'd worked mine out to be 16th, based on my transfer, but my transfer isn't until Tuesday. Maybe it's just that clinics work on different time-scales, but I'm pretty sure last time round mine was 12dp5, which is how I came to 16th as otd.

Any more news Cherinpar?

haha! Just re-read your post Muminthemaking - 'no wind for me'!


----------



## herbie79

Muminthemaking congrats on being PUPO!!! I was planning on testing tomorrow but think I'm out.  Sorry TMI but after a bowel movement last night I had some very very light pink staining on toilet paper.  Went to bed all upset expecting it to get worse but absolutely nothing since?? On my ICSI cycle it ended in a chemical and I didn't get to official test date but it was dark brown then to red and was there on wiping every time.  Arrgggg I just don't know xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

I think my clinic is cautious tiw, they, give 2 weeks post treatment to everyone! Yes hatching is a bit further along than expanding, but they were both day 5s so it could catch up I guess.

Herbie, I don't think your out, I think it's implantation spotting  ...or piles?!  Xx


----------



## herbie79

Thanks muminthemaking,  I'll just have to be patient and what will be will be.  When I started to bleed last time all my symptoms stopped but my boobs are still heavy and sore, I cannot sleep because of restless legs and I still feel sick.  Only symptom I had last time was sore boobs.  The bleeding from last time was completely different to this.......I've never had this light pink even before a period.  I feel I'm clutching at straws but last time I knew I was out straight away xxx


----------



## mo89

Congratulations mitm. So exciting. Ohhh could end up twins. Now the dreaded rwo week wait for you. Good luck. 

Herbie- I dont think you are out yet. Could be implantation or anything. Especially that is not continued today. 

Toeinwater- I think its the pesseries. I felt very crampy last time using them and docs said they can do that. 

Afm- I think I have the,flu. Im in agony sore throat etc. Cant move off the couch.   but least I started my progynova on thursday xxxx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a good start to the weekend  

Muminthemaking, congratulations on becoming a PUPO. The 15th isn't that long away..let the wait begin. I pray you have  swift 2ww and BFP.  Sending you loads of sticky vibes hun. Fingers crossed for you. AFM, the headaches have gone since I've started the Zumenon but I don't have any other symptoms (it's only the third day). X

Herbie, it does sound like implantation bleed so please don't give up hope hun.    X

Mo, drat on the timing to fall ill. Hope you get better soon hun. X

Toeinwater, does seem like the pessaries but to put your mind at rest, call the clinic hun. X

Cherin, have you tested again hun? Pray the line keeps getting darker.  X

Hello to everyone else (Fairy secrets, Honkiepink, Penguin, Helen & anyone else I missed). Hope you lovely ladies are all doing well. Xx

Oh before I forget, on my appointment on the 29th, I was told I couldn't use the embryo glue as my cycle NHS funded and i couldn't co-fund the cycle. I found this to be total rubbish as initially i had to pay £100 for a blood test to check my AMH (which I'm glad I got done as my AMH level were low and therefore the menopur dose was increased). I think I'll have to fight it out with the clinic.


----------



## toeinwater

Thanks for the feedback re the cramping - I'm sure you're right, that it's the pessaries. I shan't contact the clinic as I don't think it really informs anything at this stage. And if I were to be having similar cramping (it's only very mild) after the transfer, they'd only tell me to wait til test as there could be any number of reasons.

Herbie - I think you need to think positively about this. As others have said, there's a good chance that it's implantation bleeding - especially given that you've said it is unlike what you experienced before. Fingers crossed!


----------



## honkiepink

Hi lovely ladies, hope everyone is good.

Mitm - eeeeekkkkkkk congratulations on pupo!! Really praying your little frosties stick. Hatching sounds great, my hatching frostie took so fingers crossed for you 😘 I would love to test early but I never have,I try so hard to do something everyday to keep me busy so it takes my mind off it (always secretly hoping inside obvs) I will wait on my OTD and what will be will be. I had counselling for two years to help me deal with the fact that I can't control this infertility business (I'm a control freak lol) so I just go with the flow I suppose being on this journey for over five years teaches you to just go with it xxx p.s wind lmao xxx

Cherin - did your line get any darker??  I'm praying it does xxx 

Herbie - have you had anymore pink? Could be implantation, could be you have scratched yourself with the pessaries (if your using them) could be anything,  when is your OTD?? I think if it's AF it just comes like normal, when I got a BFN it was proper red not pink hope that gives you some comfort xxx 

Sorry if I have missed anyone it's my wedding anniversary today and being moaned at for being on my phone lol. For me I have been feeling the odd sicky feeling and feel a bit bloated like I'm coming on my period, I had period type pains last night and slightly again today. Praying my frosties have stuck but trying not to get my hopes up. Not tempted to test early. My OTD is 10th so only 9 more sleeps eeeeekkkkkkk. Hoping you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Angel75

Bina K said:


> Hi Muminthemaking,
> 
> When my treatment got cancelled I was a wreck. I remember going back for my OHSS reviewand begging the consultant to allow the ET to go ahead but thankfully they just ignored me and told me to recover even if my OHSS was mild. I had anxiously been waiting for my appointment for the FET consent signing on the 24th August, where I was given my drugs and told to await AF then give the clinic a call.
> 
> I'm currently on the long protocol and will start my down regs (Buserelin) on the 14th (let the countdown begin lol).
> 
> As for my snow babies, due to the OHSS, they collected 26 eggs, 21 of which were mature. 17 of those fertilised, however 3 of them fertilised abnormal so they froze 14 of my little snow babies on day one. The reason behind this is because day 1 embryos have better survival rate. If they culture to blastocyst, we end up with fewer embryos that would be good enough for Embryo Transfer (and may end up as baby) but not good enough to freeze. So it is much safer to freeze straight after fertilisation where they can all survive a future thaw and be cultured to blastocyst.
> 
> The clinic have said they will thaw 7 of the 14 embryos first and see how many will reach blastocyst, leaving 7 for a future FET . I will be a nervous wreck when it comes to thawing my embryo.
> 
> So have you had any side effects with the Progynova? I'm sorry I haven't heard of this drug before. Is this for the down regs?
> 
> Bina x


 hi , have you started FET now ? I STARTED today clexane and in 10 days FET will be done but a bit sacred, thanks


----------



## herbie79

Thank you guys for all your positive support.  Honkiepink no I'm not using pessaries and happy anniversary!!  I hope those Frosties are bedding in nice and tight.  Feeling loads more positive this evening as there has been absolutely nothing else and I've felt what feels like travel sickness all day.  I bought frers earlier and am going to test in the morning.  It may still be too early as I'll only be 4dp5dt but we'll see what happens!!!  Will let you all know.  How is everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## suffolkgirl

Hi everyone,
Wishing the best to everyone who is pupo!
Herbie I had a bit of pink spotting before my first bfp so fingers crossed it's a positive sign for you. Know how worrying it can be though!
I had a 3d sis which checks the uterus on Thursday and all looked good so start with down reg tomorrow, all being well transfer should be early Nov x


----------



## Bina K

Evening ladies, 

Herbie, good luck with POAS tomorrow. I pray you see a line. X

Angel, Hi. Currently I'm on day 3 on the oestrogen tablets  (zumenon estradiol). I spoke to my clinic last Thursday and they said if my lining plays ball and everything goes well on my scan this coming Friday, then they will do the FET on 14th October.  I think you will be having your FET a few days before me and I understand its scary and exciting and overwhelming at the same. So how many embryos will you be having transferred? X

Suffolkgirl, glad your scan went well on Thursday and you can now finally start your TX. I wish you well on this crazy journey. X

Honkiepink, happy anniversary hun, enjoy your evening. X


----------



## Mihrimah

Hello everyone,

Can I join you? I also had my first FET, only one 5 day blast transferred due to my medical issues. Since 6dp5dt I am seeing extremely pale lines on frer which are gradually getting darker. The last one this morning (9dp5dt) is quite apparent but still faint. But I get negatives on other tests including Clearblue week estimator. 

6dp5dt when I got my first bare line, I got my HCG checked and it was only 11. I am awaiting the results for the 8dp5dt but I am so scared clear blue still not showing anything despite supposedly registering anything over 25. I am worried it is not doubling.

Do you guys think I have hope or is this just too slow/ too low?

Had a chemical with my fresh attempt and on steroids and claxene for this cycle.

Has anyone else tested yet? 

Sending positive vibes to everyone... xxx


----------



## honkiepink

Herbie - did you test?? Your a lucky one not doing the pessaries they are not great at all but a small price to pay if I get the end result. Three months you have to do them for *sigh xx 

Mihrimah - I don't know much about the different tests tbh. I would always say not to get your hopes up until OTD as I would hate for it to be a false positive, I can't imagine how it would feel to think you are and they find out on OTD it's not. If you do keep testing I really hope it stays positive for you,sorry not trying to burst your bubble but would rather be honest 😘 sending positive vibes your way xx 

Bina - eeeeekkkkkkk fingers crossed for the 14th hun. So excited for you xxx 

Angel - is your transfer on the 11th? So exciting xxx 

A little update from me - wedding anniversary was OK very different from every anniversary we've had in the past, we normally go on holiday for our anniversary but didn't go this year as we literally don't have the money this IVF game is very expensive and as I'm on smp we are broke, anyway we stayed at home and it literally rained all day 😂 we went to a garden centre then got Nando's takeaway and watched the new jungle book which was quite good. Feel a little bloated still and had a little bit of feeling sick yesterday but I could literally read every symptom and put it down to this. Eight days to go 😀 xx


----------



## herbie79

Yes got a bfn but only 4dp5dt so obs really early.  I'll try again in a few days xxx


----------



## honkiepink

Yeah it's early days Herbie. Don't let it disappoint you though. What's your OTD? Xx


----------



## toeinwater

And _that_ is why you shouldn't test early, naughty ladies! Or not _that_ early, any way! (I tested one day early last time).
Seriously though, hopefully it's just too early for that line Herbie.


----------



## herbie79

I know I'm an eejit!!! OTD isn't until Friday lol xxx


----------



## honkiepink

Oh not to long to go,even though it feels like a lifetime. I'm not that much longer after you I get to test next Monday but to be fair this last week has gone quite quick xx


----------



## herbie79

Aww I just hope we all get some good news xxx


----------



## honkiepink

Gosh iv got strong pains like cramps, period type cramps I'm praying it's a Good sign. I'm 5dp5dt. Anyone else feeling anything similar?  Xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies,

sorry I have been MIA.  I tried to take a break from thinking about everything this weekend.  Monday and I am offically ready to let the craziness of the tww re-start

****** and Toeinwater:  So glad I am not alone in the TWW!!! I have had ALOT of period like cramping off and on over the past week too!  Twinges mostly 1-3 days after transfer.  A few sharp jabs on day 3-4.  Then NOTHING but fatigue.  I tested again this morning, and I have graduated from ghost line to faint.  When I got pregnant with my son, I tested 7dp3dt and got the SAME faint line.   If this is anything like my first pregnancy, Tomorrow should be a "Real" line and Thursday I am going to try a digital.  I think it is official though, Positive test this a.m.:  now on to the next question:  Chemical or Viable!!  (Biting my nails, Beta is on Saturday)      

Helen: How are you feeling today?

Muminthemaking: Congrats on two on board!!  How are you feeling?  Any twinges?


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies,hope everyone had a good weekend (Is it just me or does weekend fly by too quick)?

Mihrimah, hello and welcome. Did you get the results for the HCG test? I hope it had doubled for you. Fingers crossed. X

Cherin, congratulations hun. I know it's not official but I'm really happy for you. I just pray it's not a chemical. Fingers crossed for you hun. X

Herbie, I do think your testing early. Let's hope you get your BFP soon. X

Honkiepink, I hope the cramps are a good sign for you. Sending you lots of sticky vibes. X

Muminthemaking, how are you feeling? I pray those embies are sticking into the lining nicely. X

Toeinwater, have the cramping from pessaries eased off yet hun? When is your FET day? ( I'm sorry I can't recall what day you said it was). X

Angel, How are you feeling now? Not long for FET. X

Helen, how are you and your partner? X

Mo, hope you are feeling better now from flu and cold. How's the Progynova treating you? Hope the lining is getting nice and thick hun. X

Suffolkgirl, how are you finding the down regs? X

Hello to everyone else I've missed. Hope you all are well. X


----------



## toeinwater

Cherinpar - that's great news. Fingers crossed for a progressing line in the coming days!  
Re cramping in 2ww, I know I had cramping when I was pg through a fresh ivf cycle with my son; I can't remember if I had period-type cramps as well, but I know I had sharp stabby pains in the side, which I likened to having a stitch.

Bina - I still have cramping from the pessaries. I'm only slightly unnerved by it! I'm just hoping to goodness that my body knows what it's doing in relation to the hormones I've been taking. FET is tomorrow!   I shall be glad to be onto the next phase as it seems like a really long time since stopping injections to FET.


----------



## mo89

I had to call in sick to work today. Can barely talk.

Congxon all the pupo! So exciting. Cant wait to be there. Hoping my lining is thickening up.

Need some advice! My stupid ass hole parter went out to his brothers fri for a drink. Home 11'30 fine. He worked saturday then went out from half 2 and didnt come home til half 5 in morning, then got up sunday n went straight bk out at 12, didnt come home til half 2 this morning, then got up and went straight bk out today!!!!! He says its no a big deal n nothing like that for at least 6 months. But making me feel very stressed and dont know what to do?? Opinions. Xx

Sorry iys quite ivf unrelated but making me upset n stressed


----------



## herbie79

Honkiepink I've had constant cramps since ET and I'm 5dp5dt too.  Another BFN for me again this morning but still trying to hold out hope!!! It's my birthday tomorrow and don't know whether to test tomorrow or not?  As another negative would be upsetting but not testing and not knowing would probably spoil my birthday anyway aaaarrrggg!!!! I'm so over this xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, 

Toeinwater, good luck with ET tomorrow. So exciting. Like me, i just want to to get to the next stage. And I suppose you don't mind the cramps if it all turn out to be  BFP.  Sending you lots and lots sticky vibes. Will you be having one or two embies transferred tomorrow? X

Honkiepink, happy birthday in in advance. Hope you have a nice day. If i was you I would not test as it would dampen your mood if it was still showing negative but that's just me. Enjoy your day. X

Mo, I can understand what your feeling, my DH has only gone off to Madrid with his friends for a few days and will be returning tomorrow. I was well annoyed with him (still am) for leaving as I'm totally dependant  on him for the injections. Sometimes I think men are from Mars and just don't understand what this journey is doing to us and can be ignorant. But I do think you should sit down and talk to your partner and voice your thoughts and worries. It's not good to have this additional stress esp when this journey itself is stressful. I wish you and your partner work things out hun.  Good luck hun. X


----------



## toeinwater

Honkiepink - personally I wouldn't test tomorrow, as without testing you still have that hope, but if you test, you're more likely to think you're out and it'll spoil your day. I hope you manage to have a happy birthday. 
I have a friend who is 15 weeks pg with her second child, but has had countless miscarriages along the way, losing them later and later, with the latest ones at 12 and 14 weeks. It's her birthday today (30) and she had a consultant appointment today, so I was really nervous for her. But everything was looking fine today, so we just have to hope things progress normally for her this time, and I'm hoping she had a better birthday once that appointment was out of the way.

Bina - thanks for the good luck wishes. We're just going with putting one back, if we even have the choice. I really really hope at least one of them makes it through the thaw.  

With FET tomorrow, I've been busy with housework today to try to get as much done as possible, in order to do as little as possible in the coming weeks! So far I've hoovered the whole house, mopped through downstairs, done washing, washed windows, dusted, cleaned cats litter trays and prepped dinner. Still to do: clean bathrooms, change bedding and do MORE washing! Our house is going to be a tip by 2 weeks time!  
Currently sitting with a 'hot dog' on my lap (by which I mean, a soft toy dog filled with oatmeal or some such thing, which has been microwaved!) for womb warming!


----------



## herbie79

Haha it's my birthday guys!!! Xxx


----------



## Bina K

OMG. I meant to write herbie not honkiepink. Sorry herbie hun. Happy birthday in advance. Hope you have a nice day tomorrow. Xx


----------



## toeinwater

Oops! Sorry Herbie! That's what I get for not looking to 'the original source' (I blame Bina!  ) Should've checked. Enjoy your day HERBIE!


----------



## honkiepink

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies just a shame it's not my birthday but hopefully Herbie will enjoy hers lmao.

Herbie stop testing!!! You must be going mad with all these negatives!!!  Don't do it to yourself. Enjoy your birthday and the 2ww!!  I know it's hard and you just want to know but you could test everyday and get a negative then on OTD get a positive. Just ride it out not long now!! We are half way!! Although I think you said Friday?! Mines Monday a week today aaaaggghhhh!!!  

TIW - hope transfer goes OK tomorrow. I have gone for a slow walk after transfer everytime and it's relaxing, the exercise does you good as does the fresh air. It gives you time out to reflect on things I would highly recommend this. Good luck xxx

Bina - how are you doing? Xx

Mo - did you feel better after calling in sick?? I'm not sure what advice to give except be honest. I'm always honest and because of it we both know where we stand xx 

Update - the cramps are really bad. Like really bad. I'm not sure if it's normal so was thinking of ringing the doctor. I had a csection four months ago and I'm not sure if it's put pressure on the scar or muscles etc. Surely if it wasn't safe for me to go ahead they wouldn't of let me but you never know. I think I over think everything. I test on Monday so a week today!! I have not tested or bought a test or done anything I am just waiting until Monday eeeeekkkkkkk exciting xx


----------



## jann1986

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm scheduled  for FET later this month at  a clinic in Spain. I wanted to ask everyone how many days progesterone they're taking before transfer? I've been asked to start taking it on 13th for transfer on 19th. The clinic have said they don't count the first day so that would make this day 5 and 1/2. Does this seem right to everyone?   seems a bit too many days to me. It'll be a day 5 blast I'm having transferred. Sorry for the daft question I  just want to get this right and have kind of lost faith in the clinic   . Good luck all! Xx


----------



## herbie79

Thank you for all your birthday wishes guys.  I had a small bleed last night that's turned into full flow this morning so I'm officially out.  This was our last go.  I wish everyone else all the luck in the world and hope you all get the BFP you all so desperately deserve xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Gutted this am.  I tested again and had a negative  I retested and negative.   think this was a chemical?!?


----------



## honkiepink

Herbie - Oh hun I'm so sorry that AF has shown her nasty face 😔. Are they still making you wait until OTD? Sending massive hugs. I know it doesn't help but you can now get very drunk tonight xxxx 

Cherin - when's your OTD? Stop testing as you are probably driving yourself mad xx 

Jann - welcome and good luck with your transfer. Progesterone? I'm taking 2x1mg tablets of prognova 3 times a day and the utrogestine (I think that's what it's called) 2 capsules twice a day. I started the capsules 5 days before transfer xx 

Still getting cramps again this morning xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Herbie, I'm so sorry the witch has showed her face today. Absoloutely ****e timing. I hope you get soooooooo many lovely things today, and lots of wine and chocolate which isn't going to make things any better I know, but might fade the pain out for a while   


Cher, you're still early aren't you? Are you even a week post transfer yet? Step away from the sticks, you're gonna drive yourself doolally! 


Hi Jann, I had my transfer on Saturday and started my progesterone on the Monday before, so 5 full days plus that mornings dose. Have you a scan between now and then?


Ooooh ******, that sounds exciting! It it close to when you've had your c-section, but hopefully it's healed enough to not have a great effect. Have you any scar tenderness?


TIW, hope your transfer goes smoothly, enjoy your rest, and well done on the housework!


Mo, how are you doing Hun? It does seem your dp is causing you unnecessary stress at a time you could do without it. I think this IVF/infertility stuff catches up with them in a way they find difficult to comprehend and vocalise


Bina, when is your scan Hun?


Mihrimah, did you receive your second beta? 


Afm, I'm home! Got home late last night. Planning a relatively relaxing day catching up with Victoria and X-factor. There's so much housework to do to, my mum has let the kids run wild by the looks of it, but for today I need to focus on my and my embies that are hopefully snuggling in    I'm not really having any symptoms, in fact I think everything I'm feeling is really in my head    xx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies 

Herbie, I'm so sorry sweety. Sending you loads of big hugs hun. X

Cherin, when is your OTD? I think you should wait it out until then. X

Toeinwater, how did your ET go? X

Jaan, hello and welcome to this thread. I haven't got to that stage yet hun but I wish you well on your journey. X

Muminthemaking, let pray that those embies are bedding in nicely into the lining. Everything crossed for you hun. Oh my next baseline scan is this Friday.  X

Mo, I hope your feeling better hun. X

Hello to everyone else. X


----------



## toeinwater

Herbie   So sorry.


----------



## toeinwater

FET went well thanks Bina. We have just 2 embies stored and the first thawed well, so the other is still on ice. All very slick and went to plan, so now we wait... and I hate the waiting!

Welcome Jann - my progesterone experience was exactly the same as muminthemaking: 5 full days, then a dose the morning of transfer. (I didn't like doing the second one today, as it was only a few hours after transfer and it felt weird! But I had asked and they said to go ahead as normal.)

Mo - I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## jann1986

Thanks everyone for your helpful comments. I think it's a bit odd that they add an extra day especially considering it's a frozen cycle so the embibaby is likely to be a bit 'sluggish' to begin with. I think I'm going to be a bit naughty and just go for 5.5 days before as others seem to be doing   Can anyone also tell me how I add the little timeline onto the bottom of my posts? So sorry to the ladies that have BFNs already. Been through it a couple of times and been on this journey for 4 years now so always happy to talk to anyone that needs it and listen to you rant   Good luck to you all. Stay happy and look after yourselves. Xxx


----------



## jann1986

Scratch that I've worked out how to add the timeline myself...   Think I've gone a bit nuts with the details but never mind


----------



## toeinwater

Welcome Natsel! I've just had FET (today!) and I'm cd19 today. So drugs arrived pre-af. I started injections and tablets on CD2. Injections were for 7 days. Tablets are to be taken for the foreseeable. Started progesterone suppositories 5 days before FET. I  didn't have a scratch though, but I don't imagine that makes a difference...?


----------



## CherinPar

Herbie...   

Natsel: Welcome!  For me I only did Progesterone and Estrogen.  Progesterone for 1.5 weeks and Estrogen for about 4 days before transfer. It was all so fast and painless after full on IVF!

So, being my insane self, I of course tested again this morning.  The faint line is back.  I now understand why people say DON'T TEST early, it does make you bonkers.  I read online a side effect of Progesterone is obsessiveness....   

My test day is Saturday.  9dp3dt now. (single embryo)


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Cherin hun, you will drive yourself bonkers at this rate lol. I wish you well on your OTD and pray from bottom of my heart it's a BFP. X

Natsel, hello and welcome. I'm on the long protocol  of FET so I have no idea about the medicated cycle but I wish you well on your journey. Good luck with the scratch hun. X

Jann, when do you start your TX hun? X

Toeinwater, glad your ET went well yesterday.  And now the wait begins..Sending lots and lots of sticky vibes hun. Xx

Hello to everyone else . X


----------



## Seroster

Hello! Hope no one minds me joining you a bit late- I'm currently 5dp5dt (unmedicated) and going a bit crazy with the 2ww 

I've been having spotting ( including red bleeding ) on and off since 2dp5dt and although I know it doesn't definitely mean anything it's driving me a bit potty  Had strong cramps and sore boobs since 1dp but no symptoms at all at the moment...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## CherinPar

Welcome Seroster!  Fingers crossed this is your month!  When is your test day?


----------



## Seroster

Otd isn't until next Tuesday!!! 6 more days! I'm *definitely* not planning to go into town and buy hpts this afternoon, oooh no


----------



## penguin14

Hello ladies,

Herbie so sorry for you news. Take care of yourself and sending big hugs to you xx

I'm still waiting for lining to thicken up hopefully will get go ahead soon.

Hope everyone is ok and all those on 2ww aren't going too crazy i drove myself mad last time think i got totally addicted to testing, i've sworn not to do it this time but not sure i will be able to help myself! 

xx


----------



## jann1986

Bina I am due to have my transfer on 19th October. I'm really nervous because both of the previous tries I've had were unsuccessful and this was mostly because my lining wouldn't get too thick and it had lots of fluid. I've had hysteroscopy and laparoscopy since and everything is healthy I think the fluid is just an over-reaction to the hormones. I just had a dummy cycle with a UK clinic and had amazing results though. 9mm endometrium and no fluid. I absolutely begged my Spanish clinic to do the transfer that month because things looked so good but they refused saying they didn't have space for me and initially they then wanted me to do another dummy cycle with the exact same Progynova regime they did on my fresh cycle which had shocking results in place of the one that worked so well here in the uk and then aim for a transfer in November. I've politely but firmly told them that that's bull****e and they've now agreed to move the transfer to this month   So anyway I'm going for a check scan this Monday at day 13 and am just really hoping that I get as good results as I did last month. I'm scared last month was a bit of a 'fluke' and we've missed our opportunity


----------



## honkiepink

Awww Jann I just read your story and I'm praying for you. Well done you for graduating and getting married. I always believe what's meant to be will be and maybe in the past it wasn't the right time, I feel like this is your time now!! Iv got everything crossed for your scan!! Roll on the 19th xx

Penguin - hope your lining is thickening up nicely. When is your next scan? Xx

Seroster - six more days!! My OTD is Monday!! Five more sleeps!!  So exciting. Have you been tempted to test early or are you just waiting for OTD xx 

Natsel - welcome. Wishing you all the best xx

TIW - how are you doing??xx

Mitm - how is the 2ww going so far for you xx 

Sorry if iv missed anyone xx

So I'm still feeling cramps and like I'm am going to come on any second I'm praying it's a good sign. Five more sleeps until OTD!!  Iv not tested at all although sometimes I think about doing it then think it's only a few more days eeeeekkkkkkk don't want to get excited but I really want to get excited hehe xxxx


----------



## ~Bona-Dea~

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you....having two cycles of Icsi ivf cycles behind us, we're about to embark on our first FET cycle, feeling excited but nervous, have no idea what to expect this time...scratch is booked in for 20th Oct so guess will be mainly cycling through Nov, seems like ages at the moment!! 

Good luck to everyone at all our different stages and hope those in the 2ww are not going to bonkers!!xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hello ladies

Sorry I have been MIA but I am using my phone and it cuts
Off half the screen! But I've just realised if i turn my phone sideways I let's me see some more.
So I had my 10
Day scan last Wednesday and lining was only 6.20. Was totally shocked as never had a lining issue before 
So they put my on oestrogen 100 patches as well as the progynova x 4 and asked
Me to come back on Monday

Went back this Monday and thankfully it had got to 8.7-9.3 yay!!

As my clinic is
Closed they asked me to start to cyclogest on Wednesday and come in for FET Monday at 1230...

So now on patches tablets and pessAries!!

Sorry I can't do any personals but the website has gone all odd on my
Phone

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Little Pea: Welcome back, Monday that is great news!!

Bambi: I also am doing my first FET, after one successful IVF.  I am surprised how "easy" the whole process was. (With the exception of the TWW torture!)

Honkiepink:  You will be testing on Little Pea's transfer day!  Lets hope it brings luck and positive vibes!

AFM:  Despite all the healthy advise on here, I continue to test.   I had another faint positive this a.m.  (10dp3dt).  It is so faint that I can't get a photo where it is noticeable, but not so faint you need to hold it in a certain direction or lighting to see it.    My BETA is Saturday, but I am not sure if I will get my results until Monday as the Lab closes at noon Saturday.  (ahhhhh)  My plan is to buy a bottle of champagne on the way to the clinic.  If it is neg, Ill have a girls night with Mimosas.  If it is positive, I'll save it for after baby is here


----------



## jann1986

Thanks honkiepink. I'm also a big believer that everything happens for a reason. We started trying as soon as we decided we wanted children and decided that although it wasn't an ideal time practically (I was still half way through training and we were pretty broke) that if it happened we would just be ecstatic and would find a way of making it work and of course it still hurt like no other kind of hell when it didn't work. However, I can appreciate now looking back how much better a position we are in now. We're married, we've now bought our first home and I'm now working and earning money and in a practically much better position to raise a child. I'm just hoping that mother nature agrees with us that now is our time and it's a case of 3rd time lucky!     Again, good luck to everyone cycling this month and every month for that matter xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Jann, I agree with you that everything happens for a reason and will happen at the right time (as silly as it sounds). I hope your lining plays ball hun and everything goes ahead nicely for the 19th October. I think my FET would be a few days before you.fingers crossed for both of us. X

Cherin, I do hope the line gets darker hun. X

Seroster, hello and welcome hun. Congrats on becoming a PUPO.  Not long till Tuesday now hun. Fingers crossed for you hun. X

Bambi, hello and welcome hun. Good luck with your scratch on the 20th hun. X

Honkiepink, not long now until the OTD. Everything crossed for you hun. X

Little pea, welcome back hun. Good luck with your FET on Monday.  Exciting..X

Penguin, hope your lining gets thicker hun. When is your next scan hun?  X

Muminthemaking,  how's things down your end? Hope the 2ww is not too bad for you. Xx

AFM, got my baseline scan tomorrow. Hope my lining gets thick enough and all ready for my FET next week. X


----------



## honkiepink

Well just three more sleeps to go but omg I just want to know now!!! My head keeps saying buy a test buy a test but I know I won't. It's like bloody torture!! I am prepared for this to go either way and I think Il handle it better if it's negative but omg if it's positive I'd be over the moon!! But Its the not knowing 😱😱 I have plans for the next three days so am keeping busy for a moment I forget about it then I remember. 

Hoping everyone else is OK xx


----------



## toeinwater

Natsel - I just wanted to point out that when I said I didn't think the scratch would make a difference, I meant I didn't think it would affect when you take the drugs. I re-read it after your reply and thought it could have been misconstrued!

To all those people saying you hope those in the 2ww aren't going bonkers...    well I AM going bonkers! This is truly the hardest part. OTD is a week tomorrow and I might test a day or too early.


----------



## honkiepink

TIW - I am going bonkers!!! I'm so tempted to test early!!  I might test on Sunday morning. Last year we were flying out to corfu on the OTD and I spoke to the clinic and they said I could test a day early as I would probably get the right result so may just test one day early xx


----------



## Bina K

Toeinwater,  Honkiepink, hats off to you ladies from refraining from testing. I can imagine that these 2ww is the hardest part of the whole IVF. I wish you both the very best of luck and hope those embies are embedding nicely into your wombs. Sticky you both lots and lots of sticky vibes.x


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, just a quick update from me. Had my baseline scan this morning and the lining was 8.4mm thick so now we finally have a date for FET for next Friday 14th October. Can't believe I actually  got to this stage now.  They will thaw 7 of my snow babies on Monday and culture them to blastocysts. Also final injection (Buserelin) tomorrow  too, however , Ive been told to start using the pessaries from Sunday onwards. Does that seem right?


----------



## toeinwater

Thanks Bina! No point in me testing yet any way, as it's WAY too early at this stage.
Best of luck to you for next week's transfer!


----------



## Bina K

Thanks Toeinwater. This will be the first time I will be having an ET so I'm so excited. As for the 2ww, I know my DH will be all military on me and not let me test early. But it would be the longest 2 weeks of my life. When is your OTD again (I'm sorry I forgot  )?


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies:  One more sleep until my Beta.  I can't wait for this TWW to be over, either way.


----------



## mo89

So exciting cherin!!!! Praying its a bfp. 
Bina-well done in the thick lining. Thats fab.

Good luck to everyone in.the 2ww. Stressful!!! Just try and relax. 

Iv been ill for a whole week now. Still ill tonight. Had to do parents night wed and thurs  

Im bk at hodpitsl on thursday to see if my lining is thick enough.iv been taking 3 progynova plus one vaginally. As I read sonewhere that helps!! Doing pom juice too. What else again helps lining? Got accupuncture tmz too xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Mo! Good luck for Thursday. Are you using hot water bottle on your belly? Eating Brazil nuts! Really hope you get there this time!


Cher, hope tomorrow brings a reassuring beta for you! Did you test again today? 


Bone, awesome lining, well done you! Hope your thaw goes well on Monday and you have lots to choose from in Friday. Will it be one or two? 


TIW, how are you finding the 2ww?


******, what day is otd? Well done on holding out so far!


Little-pea, well done on getting that lining up! Good luck for fet on Monday 


Hi Bambi, October is flying already, won't be long for you! 


Hey penguin, when is your next scan?


Serostar, have you been testing?   


Jann, good luck for your scan on Monday


Natsel, hoping you get a fantastic Xmas present!


AFM, 6dp5dt...nothing to report still. No signs whatsoever...can't decide if this is good or bad?! This 2ww business is enough to drive you crazy!


----------



## geordiebunny

Can I join ladies I'm running late in game but have tried to read and catch up. 

Good luck cherinpar for beta tomorrow

Good luck to all those who are pupo or awaiting transfer. 

Afm we did a natural fet and had 1 ember transferred today now just a waiting game. Had. Sen OK all day few niggles now in bed and feel down thinking what embryologist said twice because insidiously once wasn't enoug. He said it was possible that just because it worked last time doesn't mean it will work this time and the chances are slimmer. Like I really needed to hear that after being told I should of had a fuller bladder. Sorry to rant on opening comment just feel a little down now and can't blame drugs as literally not taking any.


----------



## honkiepink

So I stupidly tested today and its negative . Don't think it has worked for me this time  there's only three days to go and I can't see it changing  
Wishing you all the best with your journeys. I will pray for all of you xxx


----------



## Bina K

Evening ladies,

Cherin, all the best for tomorrow's beta test.  Pray it's a BFP. Xx

Mo, thanks hun. Awww hun, I really really hope your lining gets thicker this time. Good luck for your appointment on Thursday. Get well soon hun. Xx

Muminthemaking, thanks hun. I really hope those embies have embedded nicely into the lining of your uterus now hun. Sending you lots of sticky vibes and tons and tons of baby dust.  
AFM, as my cycle is NHS funded, they have a policy to transfer only one embryo. I still gutted that I can't use embryo glue this time around but I pray my embies just stick to my lining..   Xx

Natsel, good luck on your scratch hun. Not long now..Xx


----------



## Bina K

Honkiepink, awww hun lose hope just yet hun.  You never know with these home tests. Just wait it out hun. Sending you big hugs hun. Xx


----------



## toeinwater

Geordie bunny - try not to take what the embryologist said to heart (I'm trying not to! Yes, it's actually made me think about MY chances!) Positive thinking all the way!

Cherinpar - good luck for your Beta!

Bina - no problem on not remembering my OTD! I wouldn't expect you to! I don't remember half of whose doing what and when, on here, I'm afraid to say! OTD is 15th.

Honkiepink - I hope you get a pleasant surprise when you re-test on OTD.

Mo89 - Take a look at this website: https://www.ivfadvantage.com/15-foods-prepare-uterine-lining

AFM - definitely going crazy in the 2ww. I'm 3dp5dt(FET). Yesterday I was super tired. Today I'm not so tired; hit a minor tired phase earlier, but this time last night I was in bed and tonight I'm not feeling it nearly so much. Also, today I've had quite a bit of mild cramping, like af. No pinching, sadly. Not shooting pains. Now I can't feel those either! I know I've said this before, but I wish I could just sleep this 2ww out!


----------



## honkiepink

Thanks Bina and sending you sticky prayers for the 14th xxx


----------



## penguin14

Hi all,

had my scan again today after upping meds for 3 days lining now up to 7.8 so they said they would go with that really hope its ok. 

Bina sounds like we have similar dates now. I take my last injection tomorrow and then sunday my pessaries start twice a day. Then they will thaw 5 on monday with the hope to get at least 2 to day 5 so looking at transfer on 13th, so very excited now.

Good luck to everyone else testing  and having scans this week xx


----------



## Angel75

Hi ladies...I wish all of you in good mood and doing really well , I'm doing FET in ARGC and today is day 14 so waiting to get plus surge for ovulation then they will scan me and do blood test , I have 2 forties to be transfered if the thawing is going well ,,,,my quastions if they transfer them on day 20 then when the OTD will be  

Thanks xxx


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, praying everyone is having a good start to the weekend. I'm  just getting ready for my last injection today (not sure if I'm going to miss these little shots lol)

Geordiebunny, hello and welcome. Firstly, congrats on becoming PUPO. And secondly it okay to rant, but pay little heed to embryologist. I read somewhere that laughter and positive thoughts are good for 2ww and embies love that. I intend to buy and download loads of comedy this week to get ready for my 2ww. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and loads of sticky vibes hun. When is your OTD? X

Penguin, it does seem that we are on more or less similar dates. And yes I'm so excited to finally get to this stage. Now it all depends on our snow babies. Let's hope they thaw well. How many will you be having transferred? I'm so nervous about my embies as they were frozen on day 1 so I have no idea about what the quality of my embies are until now. Fingers crossed for both of out little embies. X

Toeinwater, your OTD is a day after my FET so now I will definitely remember it. I really hope it's a BFP for you hun. Xx

Angel, it depends on your comic as I've noticed that a lot of women are given lots of different OTD even if they have ET on same dates. I suppose it depends on what day the embryo is when it is transferred. Best if luck hun. X

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well (Honkiepink, Muminthemaking, Mo, Cherin, Littlepea, Bambi, Seroster, Natsel, Jann). Xx


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know, I got my Beta back to day and it was...ZERO.  It is completely strange as I've had faint positives for many days now, including this morning.  Next month, I am ONLY taking a digital the night before my beta.


----------



## Bina K

Hey Cherin, I'm so sorry honey. It's just hurtful and unfair. Sending you big hugs hun.     x


----------



## muminthemaking

Just a quick one to send   To Cher, how bizarre   Enjoy your champagne tonight, good luck for next month x


----------



## geordiebunny

Cherinpar so sorry for the bfn, enjoy the champagne and sure you will be back fighting next month. 

Thanks for the welcome I have been getting lots of cramps and twinges and it's so hard to not read into them so early but I must have blanked them from my fresh transfer.  I keep forgetting and will pick up my 2 yo ds or push him in buggy I really need to take it easy. 

Hope everyone having a good weekend.


----------



## jann1986

Cherin that is so cruel for you   And so odd as I was always led to believe it's pretty difficult to have a false positive pee stick. Were the lines definitely there? I don't want to confuse matters even more but I'd be tempted to do a digital test to reassure myself if it was me if you're quite sure you saw lines. Good luck everyone else. Keeping everything crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## mo89

So sorry cherin! Do they have an idea why they think it didnt work. Sending you big hugs!!!! Xxx


----------



## penguin14

Cherin so sorry to hear sending you hugs and hope next month goes much better.

Bina I have day 2 embies frozen its nerve wrecking knowing how many will make it and what the quality will be. I'm sure they will be good tho or they wouldn't have frozen. Last time I thawed 6 and I had 2 strong ones left on day 5 . I'm planning on putting 2 back again if I can get 2 there again. 
Definitely keeping fingers crossed we both get perfect embies.

Hello to all other ladies hope having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Twinklie

Hi everyone, may I join you? 

Just had a failed FET and will do another one this month with our very last frozen blast. I have two boys conceived naturally after several failed IVFs. This attempt was more emotional and harder than I thought it would be, guess it brought a lot of feelings back from all those previous failures...

I'm doing natural FET so I guess I'll soon start up with those ovulation tests again and hope for a smiley face, and do a scan in a week or so. Just have to let my clinic know it didn't work this time...   

Lots of luck and babydust to everyone


----------



## Bina K

Hey Twinkle, welcome to thread. Aww hopefully  this cycle is the one for you to have another sibling for your sons.  Wish you all the best for this cycle hun. X

Penguin, so we are also in similar situation with the cancelled cycle due to OHSS. One more day and our snow babies wake up from their frozen sleep. Pray they make it to blastocysts. Everything crossed for our snow babies. X

Hello to everyone else  (Muminthemaking, Honkiepink, Jann, Mo, Geordiebunny, Toeinwater, Angel, Littlepea, Bambi, Seroster, Natsel). X
.


----------



## CherinPar

Hi everyone, thank you for your encouragement!!  I will definitely be back next month!  I just had my results directly from the lab, and haven't been able to speak to my specialist yet about what was wrong, and when we can start the next cycle.

It is strange, I showed my sticks to many people; Husband, coworkers, friend and EVERYONE saw the second lines.  It was about 12 different clearly blue plus.. positive tests...strange right?

I am wondering if clearblue picks up Progesteron or Estrogen supplements?


----------



## jann1986

Cherin both the pee stick and the blood test are both only picking up a hormone called Human Corionic Gonadotrophin (HCG) which is 99.9% only ever there if someone is pregnant and I always thought that a line should only show if this hormone is present and from experience it is pretty difficult to see a line if it isn't really there (I've looked at enough of them myself during cycles to know) However, the blood test is detecting the exact same hormone which is why I said it's strange as if anything the blood test is a lot more sensitive so might pick up HCG where a pee stick didn't but definitely not the other way round. Anyway I'm really sorry and wish you all the best for next time xxx


----------



## geordiebunny

Hi twinkle sorry you got a bfn but so nice to see your straight back on it, gives me hope incase mine doesn't work as I did wonder how long I would have to wait but keep forgetting to ask. 

Afm only 2dp5dt and am loaded with cold eyes and nose running like mad after ds had a major tantrum in church this morning I had to leave early have never felt so embarrassed but I do love him.

Hope your all having a better weekend than me.


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime

Hi everyone.. new to ff just looking for support in this whirlwind   Started my buserelin on day 21 just waiting for af (currently day 29) then need to call clinic.. does anyone know when I'll be in for my scan? Been 4 years since my fresh cycle resulting in birth of my ds so all a bit hazy! Only one little frosty so fingers crossed!

Wishing you all the best of luck!!


----------



## toeinwater

Cherinpar - I'm sorry to hear your beta results. That seems to make no sense though! How can you have had positives on sticks, yet 'zero' on a bloodtest? Any way, I don't know why that's happened, but my heart goes out to you, as that's just mean of... someone... Mother Nature? to do that to you. Good to hear you being so upbeat about next month though. x

Geordiebunny - I have to say that whilst I've avoided lifting my 2-year-old where possible, sometimes I've had to (fallen over, or nobody else around to lift him etc.) and I just am mindful of 'how' I do it (though I'm not sure what the right way is, in order to protect potential babies in-utero!) and keep it limited. As others have said, plenty of people with more than one child, must have lifted their existing children whilst in early pregnancy, or at 'our stage', and whilst I know that we aren't like 'everyone else', surely it can't be that bad??

Bina - and now I shall remember your FET date too!


----------



## Angel75

Hi ladies ....can I join you? ...I'm doing ovulation test but still I can't get dark surge,  I'm on day 14 and if I get the plus surge then I need to go and have blood test after that the doctor is going to decide which day the ET I have day 6 frosties but ginger crossed they will survive while thawing 😆. ...good luck for all of you....BTW I'm feeling bloated in my stomach! ! Is that from the clexane injections or dexamethasone as I have immune issue!! Thanks


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Angel, just keep testing Hun, are you once or twice a day? 


Welcome inmft (itsnotmyfirsttime)! Did AF arrive yet?


Awww Geordie, I can imagine your embarrassment, though I'm sure your church family understandś. How are you feeling today!


Bina,when will you receive your first update about your Frosties? Sooooooo exciting!! 


Twinklie, sorry to hear it was a bfn this month. It's such a hard process to keep going through, but we're here to support you. Good luck for this next round 


Hi penguin, Cher, tiw, Jann, mo, ******, and anyone else I missed! 


9dp5dt now. Have that feeling that AF is wanting to rear her ugly face, but only in the evenings. I nearly tested this morning, but I'm an absolute chicken, and so afraid of seeing just one line.... Dh wants to hold out until Saturday, I'll see how it goes... Anyone else testing, due to test! Xx


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend. 

Cherin, it is crazy how you got 2 different results from the pee sticks and blood tests. Have you spoken to your specialists yet about your results?

Geordiebunny, awww I can imagine how embarrassing it is but that's kids for you. Lol. It's crazy how fast they grow up. How you finding your 2ww? X

Itsnotmyfirsttime, welcome hun. I'm. Not sure how your clinic works but my clinic gave me the baseline scan appointment  when I initially called in when I started my period. After day 21 I was told to start the Buserelin injections and then 2 weeks later (during which AF had arrived) I went for my baseline. Has AF  arrived yet?  X

Muminthemaking, awww hun. I truly pray from the bottom of my heart that its an BFP for you. I've got everything crossed for you hun. My embryos will be thawed today so now the waiting begins for my embies. Waiting for a call from the embryologist now to call. Good luck for saturday. Xx

Angel, just keep testing hun and I'm sure you will see the smiley face soon. Are you testing morning and evenings? X

Toeinwater, all the best hun. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers on Saturday hun. Honestly got everything crossed for you. Xx

Hi to everyone else. X


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime

Good morning ladies still no sign of af I'm just going with it for a few days just not sure how long I should wait before speaking to clinic, will maybe give them a call in the next few days, I haven't been booked in for scan prior to starting suprecur I'll be given appointment once af has shown face   

Muminthrmaking you've great patience! All the very best of luck to you!! X

Bina k thank you for your reply praying for good news for you!! X


----------



## Little_Pea

Morning ladies... I'm just heading into london - FET scheduled for 1230

Best get drinking more water 

Xx


----------



## Twinklie

Bina, thanks for that    Best of luck with your cycle, you must be nervous but it looks very promising to me! 

CherinPar - that's so weird. No way should anything other than hcg get picked up by the tests. Very early miscarriage?

Geordiebunny - Are you doing natural FET too? If no meds are involved, doing back-to-back cycles shouldn't be a problem. Otherwise I think different clinics have different rules on that. Anyway, let's hope you won't need to ask, no reason it won't work this time! 

Itsnotmyfirsttime - Good luck with your cycle! Feeling a little hazy here too, it sure has been a while&#8230;

Angel75 - I found it really stressful waiting for that surge. Hope you won't have to wait much longer!

Muminthemaking - thanks!   Very impressed you haven't tested yet, I find it so hard not to, but it's so not worth it. Saturday sounds like ages away though, is that your OTD?

Little_Pea - good luck!!!
Wishing everyone a nice and stressfree day...


----------



## toeinwater

Best of luck Little Pea!


----------



## toeinwater

I'm feeling really anxious today. Yesterday I thought maybe I had some positive signs - most notably that I just seemed a bit 'off' food; just didn't really fancy anything, but then was starvnig by dinner time (evengin) and ate a whole plate of 2 sausages, mash and baked beans! (I've been seriously fed up with eating healthy food recently!) Today I've been feeling af-type cramps, then my toddler and I were out in the garden and I felt that tell-tale sort of cm feeling and thought 'uh-oh! Spotting!' for a few minutes, whilst we finished off playing, I was desolate and angry and felt slightly sick with anxiety. But when I went to the loo there was nothing, apart from a bit of pessary. Still have the mild cramping - and it's not pinching or pulling or anything more hopeful. This part truly is the worst part.


----------



## Twinklie

toeinwater - I know, it is so awful when you are approaching the end of your 2ww. I was feeling quite positive this time as I felt a bit strange and was even sick once (note to self - prenatal vits don't agree with my stomach), but then started having very heavy cramps and bleeding the next day so it wasn't meant to be. I think you have every reason to feel hopeful, although I can understand your anxiety. Just hang in there, fingers crossed you'll get a nice bfp out of it!


----------



## chiara77

Hello, can I join you?
I'm Chiara and this Friday I'll have my latest ET. I'm searching for other people in the same situation, because I know the nest few days will be very long, tedious, stressful, full of hope, doubts... and I'd like to have some buddies  

Searching on internet on something related to drug before ET, I've seen this forum: really interesting and well done. so I decided to write here even if I'm from Italy.  

Herewith my story:

Me 39  -  husband - 40
Male factor - Azoospermia
1 ICSI 2013 => Gorgeous little girl born Dic 2013
2 ICSI March 2015 => Miscarriage 8w
3 ICSI Sept 2015 3xBlasts, 1 on board and 2 on ice. NO pregnancy
4 ICSI Jan 2016 1xBlasts NO pregnancy
5 ICSI Jul 2016 2xBlasts, 1 on board and 1 on ice. NO pregnancy with the fresh ones.
ET 14th October 2016 1x blast on board OTD 22nd Oct

That's all


----------



## Angel75

Hi ladies ..thanas for your comments. .I got light surge and I took it to the clinic so they did blood test for me and I'm waiting today for thier call to tell me the instructions. ? 

Chiara. ..I know the 2ww very hard time ..keep yourself busy and all the best 😆.

Toenwater. ..be relaxed and positive so u will see good result soon ...all the best


----------



## Angel75

Hi just I got a call to say tomorrow I have to go at 7:30 for blood test and on Wednesday the ET and ivig or intra lipids! !! So stressed. .I forgot to ask them weather I need to stop with HD 😉 as he asked me for last one before ET ..should I say to him no ..could his sperms  affect  on the the frosties! !!! Any advice please?


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies,

Chiara, welcome hun. I hope this cycle is the one for you so you can have a sibling for your DD. I too have FET this Friday so will be thinking of you. X

Angel, fingers crossed for you. Not long now hun. X

Toeinwater,  awww everything crossed for you. Stay positive hun. I know the 2ww is the hardest and Saturday isn't long away now. Thinking of you hun and hoping for BFP. Xx

Littlepea, good luck. X

Itsnotmyfirsttime, I hope AF arrives soon for you so you can start the next stage. X

AFM, by 11.30 I still hadnt received a call from the embryologist so ended up calling them. They said that all 7 of my embryos had survives the thaw and will be under observation and will give me a call back tomorrow  to let me know how my embryos progress. X

Hello to everyone else. X


----------



## toeinwater

Bina - hope your embies are busy thriving and dividing!


----------



## jann1986

So I've had a scan today at day 12 and it's not as good as last month   There is a bit of fluid but nurse says it is minimal and my endometrium is 7.8mm as opposed to last month when it was 9mm and no fluid. Just a bit annoyed at my Spanish clinic for refusing to do the transfer last month when all was good and they knew I have this problem. Also annoyed because I wrote to them really early this morning to ask what this meant for transfer as I don't want to book flights etc only to be told it's cancelled and they haven't replied so I'm really in limbo land atm wondering what the heck is going to happen    Sorry for the rant just a bit fed up as I psyched up for tx next week but now I don't have a clue what's going on and feel like it's just going to fail again if it does go ahead.

Massive good luck Bina, Chiara, Angel, toeinwater and anyone I've missed out. Thinking of everyone and hoping for fantastic results xx


----------



## honkiepink

Hi ladies, 

Just thought I'd come on and say goodbye. 
I tested this morning - OTD today - BFN for me 😥
Then to top it off AF makes her little appearance this evening. Thanks for all of your support ladies. I wish you all the luck in the world at fulfilling your dreams xxx


----------



## toeinwater

So sorry Honkiepink.


----------



## Bina K

Honkiepink, I'm so sorry hun about your BFN. Sending you loads and loads of big hugs     X

Jann, I think you are completely allowed to have a rant. Your clinic does seem to be taking the mickey. Try calling your clinic tomorrow hun and get some answers. Sending you big hugs  . X

Toeinwater. Aww thank you hun. Will know more tomorrow. X


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies,

Just a quick question but is anyone finding the pessaries a pain and a lot messier than initially told? Taking them vaginally as I was told by the nurse to lie down half an hour after but still messy Sorry TMI but I have had to swap panty liners for sanitary towels. Ive been meaning to write about this alot sooner but was embarrassed, dont know why as during IVF feel like ive lost most if not all of my dignity at this stage. Lol.


----------



## chiara77

Hi Girls,
Thanks to Angel75, Bina K and jann1986 for their welcome.
@Bina K This Friday I will be thinking of you too: Finger crossed for a FET that must be a POSITIVE!

I have a question: For this FET I'm medicated (estradiol -tablets Progynova - from the 3d day and progesterone - Pleyris bite - starting from the 14th day)
I made a control at day 10 and I have one follicle that was growing.
My protocol is not provided for the use of a drug to blow up the follicle (as gonasi -chorionic gonadotropin). What happens to my follicle? Does it blow up even if I'm keeping estradiol+progesterone? It could instead encyst? reabsorbed? Any idea?

Many thanks!


----------



## CherinPar

Honkiepink: I am so sorry!  Will you be back next month to try again with me?

Toe in Water:  I think today is your Beta day, good luck and fingers and toes crossed!!  We are due for a nice BFP here!


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies,

Chiara, I don't know the answer to your question but speak to your clinic hun. 

Cherin, I agree, we need a BFP on this group now. So all the best to Toeinwater and Muminthemaking who are due to test in the next few days. Thinking of you ladies. Xx

AFM, still never got a call from my embryologist, so ended up calling them (again). Update on my embryos is that all 7 so far are dividing, however one seems to be going alot faster and diving too quickly so that's probably  is a no go. At this stage they can't tell which one of the 6 embryos  are good so now will have to wait until my ET on Friday to know more about the grading and quality of my embryos. They said we don't give update daily for embryos as taking them in and out of the incubator is not a good thing. So will know more on Friday ladies. 

Penguin, how are your little embryos doing hun? X

Hello to everyone else. X


----------



## Twinklie

Hi everyone,

Honkiepink, very sorry to hear that.   Take care of yourself and fingers crossed you'll get your bfp soon.   

Chiara, no answer to your question I'm afraid, probably best to ask your clinic when you have the chance. Lots of luck!

Bina, that sounds great, just a few more days to ET then. How exciting! Are you using cyclogest? They are messy, no need to worry about that. It's all for a good cause...

Jann, I don't blame you for feeling fed up, it's such a horrible process all this. Hope it all works out, what happens next?

Angel, good luck for tomorrow!   

Not much happening here. AF almost over but my clinic won't call me until Thursday which is OTD (ridiculously late). Should have a first scan beginning of next week...


----------



## jann1986

Thanks twinklie and Bina and anyone I missed xx

Honkiepink so sorry. We are definitely well overdue a BFP on here! 

Bins the pessaries are just the worst! So messy to insert and let's  just say I definitely go Brazillian when I have to use them   

So I've spent the whole day trying to get a straight answer from my Spanish clinic. First response was 'doctor says don't worry this will likely clear up after your mock cycle and be fine for transfer next month' ..... WTF!? They scheduled me for a proper FET this month and they know that I ALWAYS get the fluid. In fact today is a pretty good month all things considered. So I'm just waiting for them to get back to me and tell me what the heck they're doing. It's just so frustrating as I feel like they're not paying any attention to me as a person or my specific case and the language barrier makes it so much harder to communicate. I feel like they've kind of held me to ransom as i have 6 Frosties there but by law can't move them here because of the differences in laws and it just feels like they don't have a clue what they're doing. Honestly wish I'd never gone abroad for this treatment   

Sorry to anyone I've missed. Massive good luck everyone xx


----------



## mo89

Hi everyone.so sorry to the ladies that are out this month but fingers crossed for next. 

Iv got my scan on thursday to see if my lining is thick enough for transfer xx


----------



## penguin14

Hi everyone,

honkiepink sorry to hear take care of yourself x

Good luck muminthemaking and toeinwater keeping everything crossed for you all this week.

Bina sounds like your embryos are doing well so far. I had all 5 make it out of thaw intact and today i have 4 that are doing well and 1 that doesn't seem to be progressing. I'm booked in for Thursday now so hope that i get two strong ones for then.

hello to everyone else hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies,

Penguin, aww I really hope that your embryos continue to thrive and keep dividing. Finger crossed for you. X

Mo, awww I hope your lining is thick enough for your appointment on Thursday. X 

Jann, god I feel for you hun. I really hope this gets sorted and they let you go ahead with the transfer. X

Twinklie, good luck with your scan next week. Hopefully not long now. X

Sending massive good luck to all the others I've missed. Hope you guys had a good day. Xx


----------



## jann1986

Thanks Bina. And best of luck with your embibabies. Hope they continue to divide well! The clinic have got back to me and said tx will go ahead and that they will just aspirate the fluid on transfer day if it's still there. I'm just worried about this as I know the fluid is seriously bad news ITO success rates so it's not a simple case of just aspirating. However this pretty much always happens with my transfers so maybe it's the best I'm going to get   I'm thinking of getting a scan myself this weekend to see how it's doing and asking myself to cancel the transfer if it's still bad. Does that sound reasonabl to people?. This just frustrates me so much because I should t have to be making these decisions myself but I just don't trust this clinic to do the right thing   

Good luck everyone else still waiting for news and so sorry again to the people with BFN's. Hope you're looking after yourselves xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Morning all

Honkiepink... bit hugs :-(

Afm:

So last night I was lying in bed and felt hungry - odd as I had dinner 90 mins earlier - was even saying to Em salmon isn't very filling, than felt a wave of nausea odd!
Rolled over and Em fell asleep. I then had tremendous left side cramping.... to start with I got excited thinking implantation pains -  but the cramping got worse and worse till I couldn't cope and went and sat on the toilet.... started burning up so ripped my top off little bit of diarrhoea, room spinning I crashed into the floor onto a pile of towels where I stayed for ages with the cramping in the right side.

I crawled into bed and the pain continued for about 30 mins!!!

Never felt anything like it - temp is a 37.3 today

Pregnancy temp is 37.1-37.3

Please be a positive sign! I'm thinking the shortest case of food poisoning lol but trying to be optimistic xx

:-//

Xxxxx


----------



## penguin14

Littlepea I really hope this is a good sign for you could defo be implantation keep everything crossed you get a BFP. When is your test date?

Jann sorry to hear you are having so much stress. I don't know much about the fluid but you need to do what you think is best and i think it sounds reasonable to maybe go get a scan for reassurance if nothing else last thing you need is all the worry.

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Penguin

OTD 22nd

We are going to stay with the inlaws for half term - leaving PM on 21st so think I will test Am on 21st xx


----------



## Angel75

Hi ladies...waiting the doctor to call me and say come we will do the transfer it is so hard time when u never know the frosties could survive or not while thawing. .the bad thing is I'm eating too oooooh much now adays I don't know why ...am I feeling stressed or the medication side affects. .I can't really stop eating also it is not healthy 😣. ..my stomach is bloated. .anyway good luck for all of u😍😍😍😍xxxxx.


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies,

Jann, I agree with the way you are thinking, go for the scan and see how much fluid you have and decide then whether or not you want to go ahead with the FET. You clinic does sound incompetent and it's difficult that you have to make such decisions yourself. I wish you all the luck in the world hun. X

Littlepea, sounds like implantation pains so everything crossed for you.  Fingers crossed. X

Penguin, good luck with your ET on Thursday hun. So your embie babies are continuing to divide nicely. X

Angel, your post made me laugh because I'm doing the exactly the same. On my previous cycle, I went totally healthy and my cycle got. Cancelled due to OHSS. On this cycle, I have been eating junk and later feel bad and DH goes all military on me about not looking after myself. I promised myself to look after myself after ET and eat better and healthier. Anyway good luck with your ET. X

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## bippy11

Hello everyone, 

I hope I am joining the right group here.. We were supposed to start preparing for transfer in October. However, we are now considering doing a mock cycle first and getting the ERA test. I am finding it really difficult to adjust my head to the extra wait and am not fully decided whether to do the ERA test. We have just one genetically good blastocyst (out of 5 tested) and so I think that maybe we should do the test just in case my implantation window is different to standard. I want to give this little one the best chance of making it as I just can't face going through it all from scratch again, and doing everything to make it work this time would in the long run be quicker, cheaper and less heartbreaking. It's just that I so want to get on with it - I am so fed up with the months (and years) just ticking by!   

I would love to know if anyone else has had the ERA test? And whether there are any other tests / anything else anyone would recommend? 

Thank you, it is so helpful to be able to chat with you here. I hope you are all ok


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Hi Bippy, I haven't had the era but anything that helps narrow down that window of implantation can only be good. Tbh, I'm fairly new to the Ivf business, but wonder if immune testing might be something you want to consider. I can completely empathise with not wanting to delay getting started. It's so difficult trying to decide what to do, good luck with whatever you decide 


Bina, I too have been attracted to junk food and not doing the whole healthy eating that I promised myself I would, hopefully it's my embie telling me what it wants    how are you coping so far? Are you looking forward to joining the madness of the 2ww tomorrow? 


Angel, did you have et today sweetheart? 


Little-pea, hope it was implantation! Also hope the next week speeds by for you! 


Jann, it seems you have lost a lot of confidence in your clinic, and that's so sad. A further scan, if only for your own reassurance sounds like a good idea. 


Penguin, how was et today? 


Mo, how was your lining scan today? 


******, sorry about your negative   


TIW any news?


Chiara, my clinic suggested that the meds I was on (same as yours) should prevent the follicle from getting to a point where it ovulated, I guess as long as you don't ovulate too early it'll only contribute to your progesterone levels 


Hi Twinklie, hope AF wasn't too bad for you


Hi to anyone I missed.


Still nothing to report here, if only there was a window to look into our uteruses. Roll on Saturday, I'm desperate to know now... I really have no idea, leaning more towards negative then positive...self preservation I think!


----------



## stars72

Hi all,

Can I join a couple of days early?Going for transfer on Monday but been reading everyones posts with fingers crossed.

Bippy your post made me write-I am about to do FET after having tbe ERA test done.It showed I had been doing transfers when pre receptive so am taking 6 days cyclogest instead of 5 .We will see what happens!I am glad I had it done as I hate the thought of repeating tbe same things over again without trying something different.I also had the Thrombo in code done which tells you about blood clotting issues so I am having 6 days clexane in the build up and also through the 2 ww.

Wishing everyone good things to come xxxx


----------



## Angel75

Hi ladies ....muminthemaking  thanks for asking...yes it was very long day for me from 7:30 am tI'll 5:30pm in Argc 2 blastos on board +ivig so finger crossed😉😉 ...but I'm so tiered as I had no sleep for 2 days I don't know why! !! Any way OTD is 22 October so I ll try to be relaxed,xxxx


----------



## honkiepink

Bina - the pessaries are an actual nightmare but a small price to pay if it works. I had to wear a pad everyday for three months until I could stop doing them! I used a super thin one and they worked a treat. Defo Brazilian when using them!!! Haha x 

Cherin - I have decided to wait a couple of months. I want to lose two stone, get fit and eat better so that I am getting my body in the best shape possible before we try again. We have one little frostie left and it will probably be our last attempt as we just simply cannot afford to do another cycle .  Why can't they make it cheaper!!!  I wish you all the best with your next cycle I will be thinking of you xx 

Good luck everyone I really want to see some BFPs on here xxx


----------



## jann1986

Thanks Bina, muminthemaking and penguin for your kind words. I'm afraid I really have lost faith in my clinic. I'm sure they mean well but I just don't trust them to do what's right for me. They're not always Utd medically and they've bareface lied about some things. I do think that a lot of it is language and culture barriers but that doesn't make it any less frustrating. People need to be aware that abroad can be a great option but there are drawbacks. Treatment may be different to what you're used to plus once you're there you're kind of stuck there as law prevents movement of embryos back to the UK. The fluid can be a real problem. Most studies about it show that if there's enough of it there's pretty much zero chance you'll get BFP. Luckily with mine this month there isn't much so I'm just really hoping it's gone by transfer day. Although my clinic are saying they'll aspirate it this is not associated with good results and not generally done in this country (hence comment about not being Utd) However, I ALWAYS get fluid to some degree so it's a case of I might have to settle for less than perfect. Anyway, I've decided to go for another scan this Saturday and hope the fluid has buggared off. If not I may ask to cancel for this month.

Little pea congrats on being PUPO. Best of luck And (this is also for everyone  else) stay strong! Waiting is the worst! It's total torture  but it does end one way or the other.

Honkiepink and cherin and anyone else out for this month once again so sorry and if our paths don't cross again absolute best of luck with your next transfer and look after yourself xxx

Welcome stars, bippin, mo and any newcomers I missed

Sending happy and relaxed thoughts and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Bina K

Good morning ladies,  

Hi bippy welcome hun. I've not had ERA done but have heard good things about it. At the moment my TX seems to be like a mock trail as it's the first one. But I wish you all the best for your TX. X

Muminthemaking, hope the 2ww is treating you better, got everything crossed for you on Saturday  hun. AFM ET tomorrow and I'm getting excited about nervous at the same time. Hope my embies are doing well as I can't call for a update and will find out how they did on day 5 tomorrow on ET. I will be joining you on the 2ww lol. X

Littlepea,  congratulations on becoming PUPO. Wishing you a swift 2ww and a BFP. X

Star, hello and welcome hun. Good luck with your FET on Monday. Your ET is afew days after me. So fingers crossed for you. X

Angel, congratulations on becoming PUPO. Pray you have a swift 2ww and BFP. Hope you managed to catch up on your sleep. X

Honkiepink, I'm so sorry hun that it didn't work this time round. I truly wish you all the best for your next cycle hun.    

Jann, I hope the fluid has cleared up by Saturday hun. Sending you massive hugs  . X

Toeinwater, all the best for saturday hun. Thinking of you. X

Hello to the all the rest that I've missed. Sending loads of sticky vibes and tons and tons of baby dust to all. Xx


----------



## bippy11

Morning All! 

Thank you for replies, it really helps to be able to talk you all you kind ladies on here  

muminthemaking, I had my immunes tested, they are a bit high. It showed that I will respond well do steroids (60% reduction) and intralipids (70% reduction), so we will use that. I would respond even better to ivig (90% reduction) but my doctor isn't keen on using that and as my levels are only slightly too high, 1.18 I think it was, then steroids and intralipids should do the job. Good luck to you - hope you are coping with the 2 week madness! When do you test?  

Stars, thank you so much for writing. Yes I think you are right and I think we are decided now to do the ERA test, I just needed to get my head around the extra wait. Hopefully it will be worth it! I will also look in to the blood clotting test you mentioned. It seems like there are endless tests you can do! Wishing you all the best for your transfer on Monday and hope you can still manage to enjoy the weekend without too much worry.   

Good luck for 2WW angel!  

honkiepink good luck with getting fit and healthy. Hopefully it will help with the outcome and either way you will feel great for it   

jann really hope that fluid is gone at your scan on Saturday. Its so hard to cancel a cycle when you have been building up to it, we had to do that once before. I really hope you will be able to go ahead.  

Bina thank you. I hope you get first time lucky!!!  

afm - I better get on with some work!   hope you all have a good day and that those of you in the 2ww don't go crazy!


----------



## Little_Pea

Morning all....

This 2WW never gets any easier... mind in over drive constantly comparing it to previous BFP AND BFN 

GAH X


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. Little pea fingers crossed thats a good implantation sign!! 

I had my lining scan today. It was 6.1 and tripple line so they are very happy with that. So transfer is thursday....... however I have a kidney infection and got prescribed co-amoxiclav for 2wks. N 500mg. Im worried this will affect my lining. Docs said it should be fine but to call bk hodpital tmz to make sure. But need to clear infection they said too. So im just worried


----------



## Little_Pea

Mo I had a severe case on tonsillitis in the build up to transfer 

Was also on antibiotics for 10 days

The only difference I found this time  was my lining took a little longer than usual to get above 8mm

I was somewhere a little infection around the time of ET is good as less chance of the body rejecting the embryo?

Don't know if there is anything in it x


----------



## penguin14

Hi ladies,

So after a stressful morning i now have 2 embies on board  I only had 2 left this morning from my day 2's that were thawed Monday and neither at blast stage with one not looking very good at all. So we made the decision to thaw our 1 and only day 5 blast this morning. After first hour wasn't sure that was looking great either as quite a bit of cell loss but by transfer time it had expanded again and they were happy and the other one was not quite there but said only looked hours away so still transferred 2 and the 3rd just stopped so probably right decision. So relieved that bit is all done now and now begins the next stress of 2 week wait!

Littlepea & Angel fingers crossed for the 22nd lets hope we all start to get lots of BFP's  

Bina good luck tomorrow hope everything goes well for you.

Jann hope Saturday scan goes well and the fluid has cleared up for you to go ahead.

Good luck for Saturday muminthemaking hope you are still doing ok not long to go now.

hello to everyone else hope everyone is doing ok 

xx


----------



## jann1986

Thanks Bina. Good luck tomorrow xx. 

Penguin congrats on being PUPO. Keeping everything crossed. Same to everyone else in the same boat.

Hello and good luck to everyone else and really sorry if I've been rude and missed people. It's so difficult to keep up and I'm always writing on a tiny little phone. 

So regarding my progesterone dilemma I've decided to start the pessaries tonight as this am would be 6 days and tomorrow 5 days so I figured what the hell lets go for in between   Just starting to allow myself to get excited now as it's hitting me that this is really happening. I took a break from all this for over 2 years until now so it's both exciting and nerve wrecking and bringing back old wounds. DH's family were a long way from supportive last time and managed to make me feel like a terrible person and relationships were really strained for a long time. I really didn't want to tell them this time but we've kind of had to as we had to get somebody to feed our kittens whilst we were away. They didn't really ask much which I was glad about but I'm just so nervous they're going to start and I don't want to be rude to them and give them any home truths but at the same time I don't want the stress of pussyfooting around them either. It's also more difficult this time as I am now working. I'm only allowed so much time off per year or can't progress that year. Furthermore, work are being incredibly difficult about giving me the time off. They are telling me I either need to take it as annual leave or unpaid leave which I think is just totally unfair   does anyone else find this? Last time I tried I was a student so it was a whole heap easier. If I was having a crap day and just didn't feel like turning up I didn't and nobody missed me. Anyway I'm sure it'll all work out but it's just new territory

All the best to everyone as always xxx


----------



## chiara77

Thanks to muminthemaking and to all, this morning I'll explain my "follicular" doubts to the doctor.
Bina.. this is our ET day and then we will be PUPO!!!! Finger crossed  .... I have just one blastocyst
By the way... I also have a little infection (in my mouth) and I have similar doubts as little_pea


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Chiara, good luck with your ET today (or should I say our ET lol), cant believe it's finally today. I'm so nervous  as I've been kept in the dark about my embryos since Tuesday. Oh dear about the mouth infection. I think I've caught a viral infection from my 8 month old nephew too. But I truly hope that Littlepea is right and this helps. What time is your ET?  Fingers crossed. Xx

Penguin, congratulations hun on becoming PUPO. And gosh you did have a stressful day yesterday, bless you. I'm glad you managed to get 2 embies on board. And now the 2ww craze begins lol. I hope you have a swift 2ww and a BFP hun. Sending you lots of sticky vibes hun. Xx

Jann, let's be nervous and excited together hun. Like you I've not told alot of people about my IVF as I find people insensitive and just noisy about my business. Mostly their for gossip and don't really 'support ' you. Only my immediate family and a handful of people on my husbands side know. Work can be a pain too. But see that these are small hurdles in comparison to holding our little babies in our arms eventually.  So when will you be flying out and having your FET? Xx

Littlepea, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy hun. X

Bippy,  thank you hun. I'm sure the wait till be worth it in the end. I know it's hard hun as I had to wait over 4 months between EC and ET( which is today  ). Good luck with the ERA testing hun. X

Toeinwater  & Muminthemaking, thinking of you ladies.  I know your testing tomorrow so massive lucks to both of you. Praying for A BFP.     Xx

Mo I'm glad your lining was finally thick enough. Oh dear on the kidney infection. Let's hope it clears up soon hun. Good luck on Thursday for your ET.  Xx

AFM, my ET is at 3 so got a whole 6 hours to be nervous. DH is taking half day off work. Quick question, do they allow spouses in with you for ET? Gosh I'm so nervous now. 

Hello to all the rest that I've missed out. Good luck to all with your TX. Xx


----------



## penguin14

Thanks ladies im now trying to have a relaxing weekend.  good luck today  chiara  and bina  
Bina thats a long wait try to keep chilled do they update you before that? husband came in with me which was good and they had pictures of embies up on screens for us too was really quick process really hope your embies have been busy dividing and thriving.
Xx


----------



## Twinklie

Hi ladies,

Not much happening here. Will speak to clinic today about this month's (last and final) FET.

Bina - good luck for ET! Yes, DH should be allowed in to hold your hand.   I've always preferred to do it on my own though. Don't forget to ask for a picture of your embies!

Chiara - I see from your signature that you now have one blast onboard, so lots of luck and hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy!   

Penguin - lots of luck for your 2ww!   

Jann - Sorry your work is being a pain, they sound totally unreasonable. Hope it doesn't stress you out too much. And you should definitely allow yourself to get excited!!   

Mo - good luck tomorrow and try not to worry - I'm sure your doctor wouldn't allow transfer to go ahead if there were any doubts.

Little Pea -   

Angel - How are you doing? Fingers crossed...!

Muminthemaking - Good luck, not much longer now!!
Hi to everyone else, hope you're doing OK


----------



## Bina K

Twinklie, thanks honey. Will definately ask for photo of my embie. Hope everything goes well when you start your TX. X

Penguin, thanks hun. I hope.my embies have been dividing and thriving too. The last update on my embies was on Tuesday  when they said all 7 have so far thawed and one was going too 'fast' so was relying on the other 6. They also said not to call them for updates as they won't give any and also making them take my embies in and out the incubator was not a good thing so I let it be. Said I will find out everything on Friday on my ET. So have been kept in the dark about everything. Just pray everything is okay with my embryos.  Anyway hope your embies are embedding nicely into your womb now. Sending you lots of sticky vibes hun. X


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, 

So I've officially joined the 2ww with one embie on board. The rest of my 6 embryos were not of good quality to refreeze. Gutted about these embryos. OTD is on the 28 October. And now we wait...


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Bina, welcome to the madness of the 2ww! Would your clinic only let you put one back? Good luck sweetheart!


Hi Twinklie, another day closer to your follow up and starting again eh   


Chiara, I hope you had a smooth transfer today?


Joann, I do all ivf in my own time, so either annual leave or my days off, easier said then done though. I'm in a similar situation to you in that we've been having our treatment abroad. I haven't taken any sick leave for it, but if I have to do a future cycle I will consider that. Are you having another scan before transfer?


Awww penguin, sounds like you had a tough day yesterday, but it's all done now and your Frosties are where they should be 


Little pea, how are you holding up?


Yey for your lining mo! 


Hey Bippy, are you gonna go for ERA?


Congrats on being pupo Angel, how are you feeling?


Hi ******, how are you doing babe? 


Welcome Stars! So when is ET?


AFM, tomorrow is the day? It will be 14dp5dt! I'm impressed I lasted so long! OTD is actually Sunday, I have a mean clinic! I have no idea how the test will go tomorrow, not feeling particularly positive... we need some bfps on here though, I'm volunteering to be the first!!


----------



## Bina K

Muminthemaking, really praying its a BFP for you. Everything crossed. Xx


----------



## mo89

Bina my otd is the 29th  but not got transfer until thurs. But its 9 days after a blast transfer. Cant wait. So excited but nervous xx


----------



## honkiepink

MITM - I'm praying for a BFP for you hun xxx 

I'm OK just trying to deal with the BFN but getting there. I'm kind of still in shock that it's all over if I'm honest.  One frostie left praying that is going to work it's my last go xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Girls, I did it!! It's    


Thanks for all your support! I'll pop back later, hope this is the start of many more! Xx


----------



## mo89

Aaahhh mitm thats amazing. Congratulations!!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Bina K

Awww congratulations hun. Soooooooooooooooo happy for you. That's amazing news. Xx


----------



## Bina K

Ladies, I had the weirdest thing happen to me at 2am. Went toilet and had a small amount of brown discharge after wiping. Is this normal so soon after ET? Got me a little worried. I'm a stress case. Is it weird I have started talking to my embie already? I know I need to be level headed about this whole 2ww but I've never been a PUPO before and want to enjoy this.


----------



## Itsnotmyfirsttime

Muminthemaking that's fantastic news so pleased for you! Fingers crossed you've started a trend for the rest of us! 

Am trying to keep up with everyone's progress, bina, penguin and Chiara good luck with your 2ww!! 

Afm.. af arrived yesterday (only time we look forward to it  !) am booked in for scan Tuesday just the waiting game now

Keep smiling ladies


----------



## toeinwater

Congratulations on your BFP Muminthemaking! Take care of yourself to keep that beanie safe!

Bina - I reckon (and I'm no expert or medical professional) that there is no 'normal' as such. I would think the most likely reason is some sort of agitation from the catheter perhaps, resulting in 'old blood'. I don't think it's any reason to be concerned. Take deep breaths and visualise that embryo bedding in.

AFM - I'm afraid we're team negative here.   OTD was today; I actually tested on Thursday and got a negative, then today was just formality. I'd pretty much given up on this one from about Tuesday, though now I can't really remember why. I've had some cramping on and off throughout the 2ww and whilst mid-wait there were possible symptoms (which could easily have been attrubuted to the drugs) everything had disappeared by about Wednesday. I also had minimal beige/brown cm for the last few days. I'm surprisingly 'ok' with it all. Like a friend said, I think it's because I have a game-plan, so can focus on that: we have one frostie left and we're going to go again with FET next month. The back-up (as I'd be going mental if I only had one - possibly not great - embryo left to use, with nothing else in the pipeline) is that if the next FET fails, we'll try for a fresh ivf cycle in late Spring/early summer.

I wish everyone luck on their continuing journeys. x


----------



## penguin14

Congratulations muminthemaking so pleased for you 

Toeinwater so sorry to hear that. Glad to hear you are ok keep focused and positive and hopefully next month will be a better result for you. take care of yourself xx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, 

Toeinwater..I'm so sorry to hear your news. I love your attitude though and I wish you all the best for your FET next month. I hope that is the month for you. Take care and be kind to yourself. X


----------



## Twinklie

Just a quick one from me
Muminthemaking - that's fantastic!        


Toeinwater - so sorry, that sucks.     I definitely understand your thinking, i'm much the same in that I always feel better when I have a plan... Will you do FET immediately this next cycle then or wait one month?


Bina - sounds completely normal.   


Ladies on 2ww - hang in there     


And many      to those who just got a bfn.


I spoke to my clinic and have a scan booked for Wednesday to check progress for FET. Trying to not get too stressed about things this cycle (ha! very likely)


----------



## Angel75

Muminthemaking..congrats hun for BFP. ..it is great newas 😍
Toeinwater...so sorry to hear BFN but I lover your attitude and motivation. ..never give up you will get BFP next month I'm sure 😆 ...I'm thinking as well if I get bfn then I ll try next month ...so never give up ...we can make it...xxxxc 
Good luck for all of you who r waiting 😉😉


----------



## Angel75

Bina...it is very commen to get spotting and bleeding. ..be calm.xx. .I had spotting and heavy bleeding till week 12 and I was pregnant with twins so don't worry ...good luck


----------



## chaitealatte

Can I join you? Had 2 embryos transfer yesterday and now on 2ww


----------



## toeinwater

Thanks everyone!
Twinklie - we'll wait one cycle; only because you're supposed to have the drugs in _before_ your period, and a) my period hasn't arrived yet (took last oestrogen and progesterone last night and I've googled and it's likely to be between Sunday and Tuesday??) and b) I haven't even phoned in the results as the official results were today. So we get a shot at doing this in the 'usual' way, this month (Unlikely, but I do so like clutching at straws!), with a view to cycling again with the next period, i.e. in about 4 weeks time.


----------



## muminthemaking

Thanks for your kind words girls! 


TIW, I'm sorry to hear of your negative test today, I love that you already have a plan already   


Welcome Chai, good luck for the 2ww


How are you doing Angel?


Good luck for your scan on weds twinklie


Bina, from what I've read, the brown on wiping is quite common and usually associated with implantation....fingers crossed for you! When is otd! Will you test early? 


Hi penguin, INMFT, Mo, ******, Jann, Chiara, Bippy and Littlepea!


----------



## Angel75

Good morning ladies...how are you all?
Muminthemaking. ..I'm going to be crazy from the 2ww ...I don't know what to do😩..thinking took much ...any advice what to do ! I'm 5dpo5dt ...thinking to test but I say no no ...let me dream and imagine 2 little ones are there 😆...I don't feel anything. .just sleeping more .

Chait. Good luck for 2ww.
Xxc


----------



## Lawreann

Hi can I join you all I too am going mad on This 2ww. I'm currently 6dp5dt but feels like forever! 
Angel I could have written your post myself. This is the first time I haven't tested because I've had the hcg injections and don't know what would be a real result!?! Aaagggghhhhh
Hi to everyone hope you're all doing better than me! X


----------



## jann1986

Hi all,

So I went for a scan yesterday and I really wish I hadn't now   There was some fluid in there and it seems quite a bit more than on my last scan. The lining was nice and thick (10mm) where the fluid is but not good at all (like 5-6 mm) where there is no fluid. I'm really confused because if anything this is a much worse result than my previous scan. I'm just really confused as I don't know what to do. I've had all the tests that I can have to try and work out why it's happening and nobody has come up with any answers so it's just going to happen whether I like it or not. However, I'm really sceptical that if I have a transfer its going to have much chance of a BFP at all. Really confused what to do  

So sorry to people with BFNs, hang in there. Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies,

Itsnotmyfirsttime, yay that AF had shown her face finally. Good luck with your scan on Tuesday hun. Hopefully you can now start your drugs for TX. All the best hun. X

Toeinwater, I hope your doing okay hun.   Xx

Penguin, hope the 2ww isn't driving too insane. I'm forever looking for symptoms but none so far. Keep telling myself it's too early. X

Mo, your OTD is a day after mine.  It wierd how different clinics have different waiting period to test but it's exciting nonetheless. Good luck with your FET on Thursday hun. Xx

Angel, thanks hun. I'm finding that the wait is prolonged alot more then usual. It is true the 2ww is the hardest. Hang in there hun ( all we can do really lol).  When is your OTD? Xx

Twinklie, good luck with your scan on Wednesday. Fingers crossed hun. Xx

Muminthemaking, so what's the next step hun? Do you get another appointment with your clinic to have another scan to check the progress. Aww I'm so happy for you. Hopefully you have started a trend here. Xx

Chiara, how was your ET hun? Xx

Jann,      Honestly I don't know what to say hun. Try speaking to your clinic and ask them how to proceed. Sending you big hugs   . X

Chaitealatte, welcome hun. We had our ET on the same day hun. As this was my first cycle and NHS funded, they only allow one embryo transfer. When is your OTD hun? Good luck hun.  Xx

Lawreann, hello and welcome. Good luck with your 2ww hun. I think we are all in the same boat here and everyone just seem to be looking for some sort of symptoms lol. Anyway I wish you well hun with the rest of the 2ww. Xx

AFM, 2dp5dt. I think I will hold out until my OTD as finding out its a negative beforehand would be devastating. I know it's silly but I want to enjoy being pregnant whilst it lasts. Xx

Hello to everyoneelse I've missed. Sending everyone lots and lots of sticky vibes and baby dust.


----------



## Angel75

Bina ...when is your OTD? ? Mine is 22 October 😕 so scared no feeling anything so far ...xxx


----------



## Bina K

Angel, my OTD is on 28th October, feels like a long time away. I know hun, im so scared that i haven't felt anything yet but I keep telling myself it's too early (only 2pd). Ive also got a flu, and have been sneezing like crazy. Anyway I hope you get your BFP soon hun. Will you be testing early? Xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Angel, tiredness can be a symptom, I'm def really tired all the time at the moment, but had put it down to progesterone, plus I love a nap if I can get away with it anyway! lol I'm eager for you to test, but know it'll be even more sweeter the longer you wait   


Welcome Lawreanne, so when was your last hug babe! What date has your clinic given for otd?


Jann, I think only your clinic can give you reassurance about whether to go ahead or not...it's a difficult one. Good luck with whatever you choose! 


Bina, well done you! It's so hard to stay away from the pee sticks before test date, but for your definitive answer you are best off waiting. I hope it goes by super fast though! 


So my next step... will phone the GP tomorrow to ask for higher dose folic acid, (BMI over 30). I also need to see if I can get her to prescribe me some more utrogestran, progynova and steroids. I had my treatment abroad so have had to pay for all my mess private, but hoping with a positive pregnancy test they might agree to paying for a few weeks worth. One of the consultants where I work has said he'll scan be between 6-7 weeks, so in about 2 weeks time. I'm undecided about asking for betas, not sure if they'll just mess with my head a bit.
I tested again this morning, and solid pink line, so will get one of the digitals tomorrow.


----------



## Angel75

Bina, muminthemaking ..I don't like to test at home it is very stressful thing.....I would like to stay calm and wait till Saturday to test it in the clinic ...I know it is hard to be patient but let me dream and be positive for few days 😉..
AFM. Taking nap every day is making me happy as I could carry my little one !!!! Today is nearly finished😆.. Trying to watch my favourite cartoon😍😍😍 at leaSt feeling relaxed and happy...good luck for all of you xxx


----------



## Bina K

Muminthemaking, its so exciting to reach that stage hun. All the best and hope your little miracles make it to full term. Xx

Angel, I agree, I know this 2ww can end in a positive or negative but I rather hold out until the official test day to find out. It is very tempting to test early but I rather live in a bubble and believe I'm pregnant for as long as I can. Xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, quick question but does everyone have implantation bleed? 

It's 3dp5dt and got a stitch like pain on the right hand side. Apart from that nothing to report. Not sure if it's AF cramp. Don't want to overemphasised every symptom. So scared as I don't have any other symptoms. Praying it will be a BFP.     

Hello to all. Wishing you guys lots of sticky vibes and tons of baby dust. Xx


----------



## honkiepink

MITM - aaaaggghhhh big congratulations to you on your BFP xxx 

TIW - my heart goes out to you. Your courage gives me strength to try again. It's the most heartbreaking thing to go through all this and get a BFN, this game is so cruel. I pray that you get your BFP. I hope to cycle with you again. Sending massive hugs mwah xxxx 

Hope everyone else is OK. Hello to newbies xx 

Got our next appointment on the 26th to discuss the next cycle. I'm not quite ready yet but am hoping to try again in December / January xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all! 


Bina, I didn't have implantation spotting babe. I didn't really have any symptoms either, was def  expecting a negative. Stay positive   


Thank you ******, I hope that your courage to try again will see you rewarded with an amazing Christmas/New Years present x 


Angel, how are you holding up? 


When's our next tester then?  Xx


----------



## toeinwater

Honkiepink - thanks so much! I hope you will find the strength to go again.

Bina - I don't want to get your hopes up, as it's still early days (and I'm sorry to say it, but you just have to try to keep yourself grounded, even though it's hard), BUT... I've had 2 pregnancies: 1 through IVF and 1 natural and I didn't have implantation bleeding with either. My first pregnancy (IVF) resulted in my gorgeous boy and my second resulted in a miscarriage. With my successful pregnancy, I remember documenting a 'stitch-like' pain/discomfort, during 2ww (though I can't remember at exactly what stage) following a fresh 5dt. Make of that what you will. I hope this means good things for you. I believe only something like one third of women experience implantation bleeding, so it's not_ that_ common.


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Toeinwater,  aww thank you hun. And I agree with you..I need to stay level headed about the whole 2ww, as I have read stories from women who get plenty of symptoms in their 2ww and still get BFN and  vice versa no symptoms with BFP. This can go either way for me so I do try not to over emphasis and symptoms spot (it's so hard not too). I do try to distract myself and read books and slobber in front of the TV watching loads of comedy. Pray it all works in the end hun. I normally get this stitch type pain sometimes around ovulation times so I was really confused ( whatever it is, pray it a good sign  ).  Anyway I truly wish you all the best for your next cycle.  Has AF arrived yet? Xx

Muminthemaking, that's reassuring that not everyone has implantation spotting. Hope you managed to sort out your meds for your pregnancy hun. Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy. So exciting. Xx

Honkiepink    I really hope you get a nice little Christmas/New Years present. Hope the appointment on the 26th can get you started as soon as hun. Xx

Hello to everyone else. Hope everyone is good. Wishing those who going to go for ET all the best.  And those who are in their 2ww sending you plenty of sticky vibes. Xx


----------



## chiara77

Morning ladies!
Sorry for the late answer...I had connection issue  
I had a smooth transfer and now I have to wait and to wait and to wait!!!!
My ODT is the 22nd (it should be the 23rd but it's Sunday), really early in comparison to Bina: in my "Italian" protocol I'll have a bloody test (betaHCG) 15 days after the ovulation => it means 10dpo5dt.
For sure I will start to test in the next few days: I like to be PUPO but I need to know as soon as possible in order to prepare myself to a negative  

Finger crossed for all of us and   congratulation for muminthemaking's BFP!


----------



## Angel75

Hi ladies....chiara waw your otd is like mine but i did my transfer on 12th so i can see something in the stick it i test on Thursday Oooh im going crazy  now😣..

Muminthemaking how are you today ?
Afm ...im feeling really postive but i try to ignore all symptoms as nothing could confirm bfp...i prefer to stay strong till saturday 🙏🙏🙏...sorry im using my phone so i cant remember all of you ...wishing you all good luck and my heart is with those with Bfn 😘


----------



## chiara77

Hi Angel75,
did you transfer a Blastocyst?
If yes, for sure on Thursday you can see if you are BFP (using a blood test),  you should see the same result using a stick if you use a test with an high sensibility.


----------



## jann1986

Hi everyone,

MITM massive congrats on the BFP. 

Bina really got everything crossed that these are positive signs Hun. 

Massive good luck wishes going out to everyone else still waiting. Hope people who have BFNs are hanging on in there  

So here I am in Spain! I've been for a scan at my Spanish clinic today and they've aspirated a very small amount of fluid and now there's a 'good to go', 9mm thick endometrium just waiting to home an embibaby tomorrow I hope! Transfer is scheduled for tomorrow. Doctor is  not too concerned about the fluid and thinks it is just ovulatory mucous but is testing it just in case. It's not ideal but this is a better result by a mile than I've had in any of my previous cycles or dummy cycles so just keeping my fingers crossed that it's enough. Feeling a lot more hopeful and a bit more confident in the clinic now that we are actually here 

Best of luck everyone. Xx


----------



## Bina K

Hey everyone. 

Chiara, glad your ET went well. Hope you are resting well. I have noticed that different clinics (within the UK too) have different OTD for different ET.  My OTD does seem so far away but worth every second if it gives me a BFP. My clinic just gave me a pee stick so I'm not sure if I do or don't do a Blood test. Just have to phone my clinic on OTD and inform them of my result. So are you having any symptoms yet? I've gone back to no symptoms again today lol. Such a roller coaster. Roll on these 2 weeks.  Good luck for when you are testing. Hoping its a BFP for you. Xx

Angel. I totally agree as no symptoms can confirm its a positive. I think I'm trying not to symptoms spot as that's driving me insane lol. Good luck for when you test. You are braver then me as I'm scared to poas incase its a negative. 

Jann, thank you hun. Awww I'm glad that it all got sorted for you hun. I wish you all the best for your ET tomorrow. It truly has been a roller coaster for you and I'm glad your lining's playing ball. Will you be having one or two embies transfered? All the best hun and I welcome you in advance to the crazy insane 2ww lol. Everything crossed for you too hun. Xx

AFM, back to no symptoms again at 4dp5dt. Another 10 days to go before I test. Praying for a BFP.    

Hello to everyone else. X


----------



## penguin14

hey everyone,

chiara glad transfer went well good luck for Saturday.

Jann thats great news i really hope tomorrow goes well for you  

Bina/Angel hope 2ww is going ok for you. Its driving me mad i cant think about anything else and not a single symptom for me so far its killing me not to test!

x


----------



## Angel75

Afm ...7ptd 5dt ...im feeling the pain of AF 😣...omg really hard time now all previous 6days i was positive but now im not!!! If i get chance to buy the test i would buy it and do it tomorrow just to stop myself thinking !!...bina now im not brave 😕...everything changed suddnly ...thanks for all of you  .xxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Angel, not to get your hopes up but I had AF cramps st 7dp5dt, lasted for about 2 days, could have sworn I was going to come on....


Penguin, you're doing so well, hang on in there


Bina, I know it feels like a lifetime away, stay positive chick


Thanks Jann. When will you get the results of the fluid aspirated? Good luck for tomorrow 


Congrats on bring pupo Chiara


Hi TIW and ******, hope you're both ok


I feel a bit in no mans land, what they don't tell you is the second 2ww is worse then the first. I've tested every day, and think I'm going to become an addict very quickly. Did a clear blue digital and says 2-3 weeks which is fine, it's so hard to really believe I'm pregnant.... I'm working tomorrow, I'm a midwife, so was going to see about have betas done, but I'm really scared to do them too.... I hope this chat is appropriate for this thread? I don't want to offend anyone by talking pregnancy stuff... xx


----------



## mo89

Mitm- dont be silly. It gives us hope. I would defo do beta to put ur mind at rest. 
Bina- good luck through 2ww. Not too long to go. 


I have to say I prefered doing a test every day to see, before after my first transfer I was very positive abd really believed it worked. If I hadnt tested I would have been so shocked and more upset on otd. But because I tested I convinced myself it hadnt worked anyway so on otd blood test when it was neg I actually felt fine n was just ready to start again. It defo softened the blow. Il prob test from 5dp5dt. Until 9dp5dt which. Will be my blood  test day. 

Good luck to everyone else. Angel, chiara.sorry im on my phone so difficult to get everyone xxx


----------



## Twinklie

Hi everyone

Lots of ladies on 2ww now - Bina, Angel, Chiara, chaitealatte, Lawreann, Penguin and anyone I've missed. I feel for you, I know how hard it is. Do try not to symptom spot too much, as you just can't tell especially if you are also on meds. When I have been pregnant in the past, my real symptoms haven't really kicked in until 6 weeks, so even if you have symptoms and then they go away, that was probably just symptoms from meds so doesn't mean anything. Also, I have always had a little bit of bleeding when AF has been due when pregnant. But no implantation bleeding. And MANY ladies have cramping and go on to have a BFP. So different for everyone!

As to testing early, I've always done this in the past, but it really has done my head in. Will try to refrain this time (if my frostie survives etc.) but probably won't be able to. I get AF even on progesterone, so for me it's a choice between seeing only 1 line on the test or having AF show up. Which is worse...?

Toeinwater - Right, if you're doing medicated FET it makes sense you'll need to wait until next cycle. We might have to try the usual way too this month, see below. Good luck, you never know!    
Jann - So glad everything worked out OK in the end, lots of luck for today!   

Muminthemaking - yes, it's hard and can be a real rollercoaster. But you've come this far and it's very very likely you'll have a brand new baby next summer.   

Honkiepink - good luck with your next appointment.

Mo - lots of luck!!

AFM, started doing ovulation tests (having natual FET), no smiley face yesterday morning or this morning but tested last night and got a positive! Went in for a scan today which looked good, but the doctor said they only count morning ovulation tests. Which means that this month is cancelled unless I get another positive tomorrow morning (unlikely).   I KNOW that they want to do the transfer when everything is optimal, but this is so frustrating. She said that I have a great looking lead follicle on the left side where I still have a tube, so recommended that DP and I get busy tonight.   

Sending lots of hugs to everyone


----------



## jann1986

Oooooo so many people waiting now. Good luck everyone!  

MITM they are mostly culturing it so I guess they will know in the next couple of days whether it's growing any bugs. Without being too complacent about it I'm not overly worried on that front. My condition basically means that I have no functioning ovaries so rely on medication hormones. I'm almost positive that the fluid is simply my endometrium getting overexcited when it sees oestrogen. Most women with Turners do react ok to these hormones but for some reason I just don't. So it's a balancing act between getting the lining thick enough but not having the fluid as this is bad bad news for implantation 

Thanks Penguin, twinklie and Bina for the well wishes and anyone I've missed

Twinklie I feel your pain. It's so frustrating I know but tbh it's worse going ahead knowing things aren't really right. In both my fresh cycles I knew really that the conditions were less than ideal but we pressed on anyway as we kind of had no choice and then I was faced with a 2WW in which I knew the chances of success were slim to nothing. It's horrible and feels like a no win situation. The luxury of FET's is you can tweak things until they're as good as they can be. I'm not 100% how things are working for you fertility-wise but it sounds like nurse is saying you might conceive naturally? If so what are you doing on here!? Go and find DH and get busy! If nothing else it'll be fun trying...   

AFM I am officially PUPO! Transfer went ahead earlier as planned without a hitch. Now it's just the waiting game again. I'm sure it's not just me that becomes totally neurotic at this stage?? Like I was lying down straight after the transfer and I've got quite a cold so was really trying to stop myself coughing but couldn't hold it in so every time I coughed I was like 'nooo I've killed the embryo'   Anyway we are chilling in Alicante for another night then off back home for the dreaded 2ww. Luckily I have next week booked off as annual leave by chance and lots to do round the house so I'll be kept plenty busy

Lots of love and good wishes to all xx


----------



## Twinklie

Jann - congratulations on being PUPO! Must be such a relief after everything you've gone through. And no, you didn't kill your embryo   Good thing you're off next week, but yes probably a good idea to keep busy so you don't spend the whole week obsessing...!

Thanks for your input, you are absolutely right. That is the good thing about FET, you can wait for the ideal time. The thing is, I conceived my two boys naturally after several failed IVFs (no idea what happened there really) and I just managed to persuade DP to give our remaining embryos a chance this summer. We haven't tried ourselves yet. But he has now agreed that if FET doesn't work we will go ahead and give it a go, who knows, it might work. All this is a mystery to me.


----------



## mo89

Congratulations on being pupo Jan xxx


----------



## jann1986

Thanks Mo. Xx are you in the 2ww right now?


----------



## mo89

No. Tomorrow! Get the transfer tomorrow  only one embie to defrost xx


----------



## jann1986

Mo fabulous! Keep us posted how it goes xx


----------



## chiara77

@ Twinkile, finger crossed for your morning Ovulation test

@jann1986 welcome on PUPO list! 

@Bina, so you'll use a pee stik for your ODT? Strange for me. In Italy we generally do blod test if we are testing from FIVET, ICSI... but at the end the only important thing is the positive result      
At that stage no real symptoms...I feel like a balloon but I know it's because of Progesterone injections  
And how about you? 

@penguin14
"Its driving me mad i cant think about anything else and not a single symptom for me so far its killing me not to test!" 
for me it's the same!!!

@Angel75 what are you doing? to test or not to test...that is the question!!!      

@muminthemaking, please continue to write, I want to follow your story hoping the same for me!

@mo89
"I have to say I prefered doing a test every day to see, before after my first transfer I was very positive abd really believed it worked. If I hadnt tested I would have been so shocked and more upset on otd "
yes, this is the reason why ...

Tomorrow morning I'll have my first test 6dp5dt and let seeeeeeeee       
If negative I continue to have some hope till Saturday  


Sending lots of hugs to everyone


----------



## muminthemaking

Evening all! 


Thank you girls, for your continued support    I can't wait for you all to get your bfps too!


Chiara, good luck for testing tomorrow, but remember it is still early days xx


Mo, good luck for et tomorrow, you got there finally! 


Jann, that embie is well protected inside of you so don't be worrying about the coughing! Congrats on being pupo and safe journey home 


Twinklie, really hope that smiley face is still there in the morning! 


How are you other girls doing?


AFM, talked to the EPU where I work and they said not to do betas as they felt it would possibly cause more anxiety, and they would only recommend them if I was spotting or having pain, which I'm not. So instead I am booked for a scan next Friday when I will be 6+4.... aaargghhh scarey!


----------



## Angel75

Mo ...good luck tomorrow 😉😉...xxx

Chiara...answer is not to test ...im still strong so i would wait for OtD .🙏🙏🙏🙏


Afm ....7dpo5dt...still feeling strong and not thinking to do home test early ...i got my progertrone blood result which is today 270 !!!i dont know if is good or not !!!  
My lovely gp gave me prescription for progestrone 100mg in 2ml but i couldnt get it anywhere and they cant give me in 1 ml instead ...do you know any pharmacy around london deals with nhs prescription that i can get the injections from...please help....xxc


----------



## chiara77

First test done and it is 100% negative.  
I continue to have some hope (I'm 6dp5dt) but I'm also starting to prepare myself for a BPN


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Chiara hun, it's only 6dp 5dt so I do believe it'd too early to test hun. Don't lose hope just yet hun. I remember reading somewhere that one lady only got her BFP on day 10 of testing so there is always hope. I pray the line get darker and you get your BFP soon hun. Sending you tons of baby dust    Xx
And yes I have a pee stick to check my result on OTD.  I don't know if they order the blood test after the result or not. And your right, as long as it's a positive, I don't mind whatever I test on. Here's hoping for BFP for all us ladies in the 2ww. Xx

Angel, stay strong hun. I like yourself will be testing on OTD so we have to push each other to remain strong. I hope it worth every second of waiting and we get our BFP.  I'm from Birmingham hun so, I can't even suggest where to get your meds from. Sorry hun. Hope you managed to get it sorted. Xx

Mo, finally ET today. Exciting to have you join us in the 2ww. Good luck with your ET today. All the best hun.  Xx

Muminthemaking, I love to hear more about your pregnancy hun, it's so exciting and new to me so I love to hear more.  Good luck on your scan on next Friday. Xx

Twinklie, I hope you get your smiley face this morning hun. All the best. Xx

Jann, welcome to the crazy 2ww. Xx

Penguin, awww hun I know what you mean when you say it's on your mind all the time. My DH says not to think about it...how is that possible...men eh?!?!  For the first time in my 33 years I'm pregnant so how could I not think about it. Anyway have you had any symptoms? Sending you plenty of baby dust  . 

AFM,  again no symptoms at 6dp5dt. Not sure that a good or bad thing. Can only hope and pray it's a good sign.    

Good luck to everyone else. Xxx


----------



## Twinklie

Chiara - sorry to hear that, I understand completely that you're feeling down. Been there myself many times. But as you know, it is still very early so try not to let it get to you. Maybe wait a couple of days before testing again. Especially when it comes to FET, I've heard more than once that implantation can take longer.    

Mo - lots of luck today!

AFM, no surge detected today. No surprise there. I'm going in for a bloodtest on Friday, not sure why really. The doctor seemed adamant that without a morning surge, no FET. Sigh.


----------



## rosewill

Hi there, can I join in too please? Lots of interesting chats just goes to show we're not alone! We have been ttc for 5 1/2 yrs. I have PCOS which is making things tricky. Tried weight loss, clomid, ovarian drilling and more clomid without success. We started IVF in May 2016 I ended up very poorly in hospital with OHSS. I has taken me a long time to recover, but I have and now we're ready for our frosties. We harvested 20, 10 fertilised and frozen 7 3 day embies. Anyway had to start with the pill, down regged on 23/09, started progynova 13/10, cyclogest started on 15/10 and then we transferred 2 frosties on 18/10 so now into 2ww. Was so relieved that they thawed ok and transferred well. Just hope they are still doing ok.........I'm excited but anxious at the same time.. Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Twinklie

Welcome rosewill, and congratulations on being PUPO! Let the madness begin   
Sorry to hear you were so unwell, I've heard that OHSS can be awful. Fingers crossed things will go your way and you don't have to go through that again!


----------



## Bina K

Twinklie, awww hun.im sure the smiley face will turn up. Sorry I was on the long protocol so I have no idea about the natural cycle. What is the blood test for on Friday?  Is it to check surge for ovulation hun? Well I hope the results turn out hun. I truly  pray that you get your FET this month hun. Xx

Rosewill,  congratulations on becoming a PUPO,  I too had OHSS (not severe like yours hun) and they froze all my embryos on day 1 of fertilisation. After 4 month we went back for FET and they thawed 7 out of which one was a good grade 4AA and they transfered it on 14th. The rest were not good enough to refreeze   .  Anyway when is your OTD? Will you be tempted to test early? I wish you plenty of sticky vibes  and hope you little embies are embedding nicely into your uterus hun. All the best and let the craziness begin....lol. xx

Jann, I can relate to you saying you being scared to cough. I still haven't managed to get rid of this blasted cold/ flu and everytime I sneeze, cough or end up blowing my nose, I end up holding my tummy and praying it's not harming my embie. It's silly I know but I can't get rid of this blasted cold and flu and started to think maybe this hasn't worked. Your probably back in the UK now. Wish you speedy 2ww hun and loads of sticky vibes. Xx


----------



## rosewill

Hi again. Thank you! Our ODT is the 1st November. My DH is away working tho.... will prob wait until the 2nd if I can.. I don't think I will be tempted to test early, but who knows!! Although nerve racking I'm quite enjoying being in this place where it not totally unrealistic to think that being pregnant might be a reality   . Who knows!! Fingers crossed x


----------



## rosewill

Bina, just re read you post you are 4 days ahead of me in the 2ww. How are you feeling? So good to have contact with someone in the same boat with a similar story. Will you be tempted to test early? x


----------



## Little_Pea

We tested today 10dp5dt and if as BFN

With our BFP I had a strong BFP by this point so we have dealt with as this is the result AND will just think of OTD as a formality for the clinic 

Will be going again in Jan 

MITM - huge congratulations xx

Xx


----------



## mo89

Aw little pea so sorry. It still might turn around but you are being realistic and its good you have a plan!

Im officially pupo! Bit worried as heard the embryolohist say it was grade 2bb. I think the bb is fine but 2 is a bit skow is it not. Thoughts??


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Rosewill, I know I read your post and thought how similar are our TX and crazy thing us we had our TX around the same times too. We'll let's pray this is our time now and we get our BFP soon. And no I dont think  I will be testing early hun. TBH I'm too scared to POAS incase it comes back negative. Wishing you all the best for your crazy 2ww and sending you plenty of sticky vibes hun. Hope the little one Is embedding  nicely into your womb now. Xx

Mo, congratulations on becoming PUPO. And don't worry about bb grade. I had 4AA transfered and the next one down from my embryos was 4bb. Speaking to the embryologist, I remember he said that to us that the 4bb was a good grade too and good enough to transfer (and good chance it would become a baby) but not good enough to refreeze. I was gutting as I would have love to have 2 embryos transferred but as I was on the NHS funded cycle, they only allow 1 embryo on transfer. Anyway I pray your little embryo is nicely snuggled into your uterus and embedding nicely into your lining. Sending you lots of sticky vibes hun and here's praying for BFP for all of us hun. Xx

Littlepea, I'm so sorry hun. I still think you might still be in with a chance but I love the way you have a plan in place and admire your attitude. Sending you big hugs hun.       Xx

Hello to everyone else  ( Angel, Muminthemaking, Twinklie, Chiara, Penguin, Jann, Toeinwater, Honkiepink). X


----------



## rosewill

Hi Bina! Absolutely!! A lot of hoping and praying going on this end too! Good luck to you too. Keep us posted, sending lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## Bina K

Rosewill, will definitely keep you posted on my progress or lack of it. At 7dp5dt, again no symptoms. Even my boobs are no longer sore. Last night I had a dream that AF had arrived so now I'm having nightmares lol  I don't think I will be testing any time soon (too scared). But can't wait to know if it's a positive or not. My DH said yesterday don't you think this week went fast?! I was like are you on another planet to me whereas the days seem longer by the hour. I suppose he goes off to work and can switch off but how can I?!?! Men eh?!?! Only another week to go and this time next week I suppose I will know for sure. Everything crossed. Xx


----------



## chiara77

Hi ladies            
I'm so confused!!! I need your help!!!
This morning (7dp5dt) I tested another time using "one step" (negative) and then I went on the hospital to make the blood beta test, one day before the ODT (I discovered they don't make blood beta test on Saturday and on Sunday).
I was 100% sure to have a negative result because on my pee tests... but the result is not absolutely negative: it's 4!  
It's very very very low, it's seem just a chemical, but I started to have some stupid hope: I'm 12po and when I had my miscarriage (blighted ovum) my blood beta test was 39 at 14po.
Ooooh why I was so stupid? why I didn't wait to test?
I'm quite sure it's a chemical, but at the same time I want to think to a late implantation (if it really exist).
On Monday I can have another blood beta test, but I need to wait for 2 days


----------



## jann1986

Chiara that is a frustrating result   I think the only sensible thing to do would be to keep taking the hormones and have the blood test on Monday. Sorry that that means more waiting and not knowing


----------



## chiara77

Thanks Jann, I need people can understand what I'm feeling    

@Bina and the others PUPO my symptoms are: heavy breasts, sensitive nipples and all symptoms of pre menstrual period


----------



## rosewill

Hi to one and all  !

It is such a frustrating time for us all!. Chiara I'm sorry you are really sitting on the edge of your seat!! I haven't been offered a blood test so don't know anything about them -sorry. I think all you can do is plan a nice weekend (sounds so trivial I know!!) and try your hardest to relax. I am spending my time walking the dogs (for miles) drinking decaf tea with friends, a bit of retail therapy with mum andtrying to be as kind to myself as poss! Even that I know is hard because we beat yourselves up.... Good luck and positive vibes your way x

Bina I think it entirely possible to have no symptoms so early on. Stay positive. Hubby and I are off on a date night tonight to the cinema - trying to enjoy sometime together and chill. Do the same if you can !! With my DS (miracle baby) I had no symptoms at all until about 5 weeks into my pregnancy. Know I'm getting into this messaging I'm getting bossy!!! Sorry  . Keep going only another week to go, and you're right - these men are programmed differently. Work does keep you occupied - but I'm glad I'm not there at mo!


Keep going girls xx


----------



## Bina K

Chiara,       You seem to have a roller coaster  of a day today, I truly feel for you. I hope it turns out positive for you hun. I know the waiting is crazy and it doesn't get easier but I still think you should wait till your blood test on Monday hun. Stop testing hun and be positive. I know I sound harsh and I'm sorry for it hun.  Sending you lots of positive vibes and plenty of baby dust.  Xx

Jann, how are you finding your 2ww? Hope it's going well for you. Xx

Rosewill, I know different women have different symptoms  but I have nothing..not even cramps. I never get AF cramps on normals day and once AF arrives I have just period pain for about 2 days.  I just think this is what's happening to me as AF is due so im so scared and pray so hard that I get that BFP. I too am glad I'm not working,  as im a solicitor  and work life is really stressful but at home its hard to pass time or distract myself. I don't miss work but I do wish I had a distraction for this 2ww. Lol. So are you having any symptoms  but then again I think it's too early for you. Xx

Hi to everyone else.  Hope everything is going well for all of you. Xx


----------



## Twinklie

Chiara, oh no, so sorry you're in such a frustrating situation. The uncertainty must be really hard. Hope the weekend passes quickly for you and that you get good news on Monday.   


Hope everyone else is Ok. Not long to wait now for some of you, remember symptoms mean nothing, only the result on otd counts!


----------



## jann1986

Hope everyone is hanging on in there   

Bina I'm doing ok thanks. I'm getting some very  mild cramps and just a weird feeling that 'something is going on down there' which might sound crazy. Also DH got me a chicken royale from BK last night which I would normally love but last night about half way through it it just totally made me heave and I couldn't stomach any more which some more discerning foodies might see as a perfectly appropriate reaction to a chicken royale but for me it's very strange   I've also been absolutely shattered for the last couple of days but I've been suffering with a nasty cold for a few days and think this is more related to that. Trying not to make too much of any of this as I know it doesn't really mean anything. 

Going to try and stay busy for the next few days and keep my mind off it. Hope everyone else is managing to do the same xx


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Twinklie,  how were your results from your blood test?  Will the doc allow you to do FET this month? Fingers crossed for you hun.  Xx

Jann, aww I hope the symptoms continue to be a good sign for you hun as you truly deserve this. When is your OTD?  Hope you have a nice weekend and sending you plenty of baby dust. Xx

Angel, good luck with your testing today. Praying  it a BFP for you hun. Sending you lots of positive and baby vibes. Xx 

Mo, how is the 2ww for you? Sending you some sticky vibes. Xx

Chiara, hope the weekend goes quickly for you and you get a BFP on Monday.  Sending you lots of positive vibes and baby dust. Xx

AFM, 8dp5dt and pray AF don't make an appearance. Only 6 more sleeps and then I test. Praying for A BFP. Xx

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## mo89

Bina that is such a long Time for you! In 'normal' circumstances you would test 14 days after ivulation. Which would be tmz for you. 9dp5dt.  Cant believe they are making you wait another 6 so that will be what, 14dp5dt, and 19 days after ovulation. Fingers crossed!!! You have been so strong. Wish I had your strength. 

Im only 2dp5dt. And so impatient already. My test should ve next sat but need to wait until the mon  I think il test from the fri, which will be 8dp5dt. I like to prepare myself. Iv had a few wee cramps and twinges but could be anything. Im sure I had that last time too. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bina K

Hey Mo, trust me I'm anything but brave. The only reason I haven't tested is because I'm so scared seeing a negative result as I've had zero symptoms. I know symptoms don't really mean anything but I'm just so scared to test. I do think that my OTD is ridiculously long time away, can just pray that every second I spend waiting, is worth the wait. I truly pray for you too. We were buddies before and buddies again. Hopefully this is our time hun and we both get our BFP.  Xx


----------



## mo89

Thst would be amazing bina! So is your otd the 28th. Im going to test that day too. Fibgwrs crossed. What are you doing? Anything to help implantation? Xxx


----------



## Angel75

Ladies ....im so happy to say yesssss i got bfp today 💃💃💃💃...thanks for your support ...wish you good luck all xxxxxcxc


----------



## Angel75

Bina ...i had no cramping no bleeding...just i felt sleepy and bloated ...i was having a nap everyday so that it ...but eating a lot so everyone is different dont worry ..never test early...wishing you good luck


----------



## mo89

Girls are you taking your pessaries progesterone exactly every 12 hours? I just did mine just now but its been 14 hours. Is this ok. I wouldnt do it again but I wasnt in. Also because I have a thin lining should I be on more? X


----------



## Angel75

Mo ...i dont think so it is very important the exact time for pessaries ...i take 3 times daily morning and luch time and evening as iv been told but i think the ampoles are very important to inject it at same time daily ...xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi lovelies!


Angel, congratulations! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months! X 


Mo, I don't think exactly 12 hourly is necessary, to be honest I do mine when I get up and before I go to bed, which varies daily.


Bina, hold on in there babe, you're doing great....look after yourself! 


Jann, those symptoms sound good... I know that symptoms/no symptoms can mean everything or nothing, but when we're looking for something, anything, yours is sounding good x 


Chiara, how are you doing babes? 


Littlepea, have you retested Hun? I hope it changes for you babe


Welcome rosewill, how are you holding up?


Hi Twinklie, TIW, ******, and Penguin 


AFM nothing further to report. Getting the occasional twinge in the abdomen and very occasional sore boobs....How much do I want morning sickness and just that reassurance that my little one has burrowed in for the long haul! Xx


----------



## Bina K

Hello ladies,

Angel, many many congratulations hun. That's brilliant news. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy hun. Xx

Mo, this cycle , I relaxed food wise. I just eat I would normally. On my previous cycle I got into healthy eating and was eating lots of fruit but then ended up with OHSS. This time though I do relax more and read a lot, watch loads of TV. Im basically a slob lol.  Hope it helps. Ooooh we will test together too so will be nice tosgare this experience with. Wishing both of us a nice BFP. Xx
P.s. I normally take my first pessary when I first get up and then go lie down for half an hour and the last one before I go to bed. Very rarely I get 12 hours gap between the pessaries. 

Muminthemaking, awww, I wish you a healthy pregnancy hun. So exciting xx

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## jann1986

Angel massive congrats with the BFP! Wishing you all the best for a smooth pregancy. 

MITM I'm wishing you the same and lots of pukey mornings  

Mo I wouldn't worry too much about the pessarie. I think it is important to get the timings fairly accurate but I don't think being a couple of hours late one time is going to be the difference between BFP and BFN. I forgot whether I'd even taken my dose the morning before transfer as I was flying out to Spain and ended up taking some at lunch time just in case I forgot. 

Bina wishing you every bit of luck for OTD    And hope you're hanging in there

Chiara best of luck tomorrow. Really hope it's BFP after all you've been through

AFM I'm getting some pretty awful cramps this am. They feel like AF cramps but I'm not worried AF is coming since that would be fairly impossible in my case so I am really hoping it's a good sign..

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Twinklie

Angel - huge congratulations! That is really fantastic. Fingers crossed for a worry-free pregnancy   

Mo - same here with the pessaries, I usually do one in the morning and then one before bedtime. I think they probably give you a lot more than you really need, so the timing isn't crucial.

Looking forward to many more BFPs on here now, I think OTD is coming up for quite a few of you? Anyone doing a sneaky early test soon?

AFM, my blood test showed that I'd ovulated and suddenly it didn't matter that I didn't get a surge in the morning. BUT I've had some strange bleeding, not very much but still, so I'm doing a scan early tomorrow morning to see what it might be. If they think it's nothing to worry about I will go ahead with FET tomorrow afternoon. But I'm thinking it might be cancelled, and I don't mind in that case as I don't want to go ahead if something is wrong. But it would be a relief to just get it done tomorrow and not have to do all this again. Even natural FET is draining.

Thinking of you all and keeping my fingers crossed for many BFPs and babies next summer!


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Just quick update and apologies in advance for lack of personals. I had brown discharge a short while ago to what seems to be the start of AF. I ran into my bedroom crying and hubby had to calm me down saying it might not be AF, could be just brown discharge but rapidly  losing hope. I pray AF doesn't show her ugly face. Can't stop crying for the past hour. Kinda lost now...


----------



## mo89

Bina dont panic yet!!!! Could be anything. Your otd is friday. I know its upsetting. I read on line people who started spotting, and took more progesterone and that helped and the bleeding stopped.then they got bfp. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## jann1986

Aww Bina don't give up yet. This could mean anything at this stage. Still keeping everything crossed for you   Xx


----------



## Bina K

Thank you Mo and Jann for your kind words and support. Xx

Mo I think I will increase the pessaries for now until Friday just to give myself the best chance at the moment. Will call my clinic tomorrow  too to inform them of everything.  I'm such a wreak at the moment can't think straight. Thank you both of you for helping me through this tough time.    . Xx


----------



## mo89

Yeh defo do that bina!! Im considering it to but want v to ask my clinic. But in your situation id defo just do it. Dobt think you can have enough progesterone. Xx


----------



## Angel75

Bina ...dont worry toooo much darling...i was bleeding sometime in my previous pregnancy till week 12 ..sometimes heavy like period but everything was fine so dont get panic...good luckxxxxc


----------



## Twinklie

Bina - Aw, I understand your panic, I would be the same. I had bleeding around AF time with my pregnancies for a few days. It's very VERY common, but very stressful too. Taking more progesterone sounds like a plan. Not to change the outcome, but to reduce the feeling of stress and panic.


----------



## rosewill

Hi everyone,

Bina, sorry I'm late in replying. Was very full on day yesterday with stuff, today quieter, and after being very positive I am now really nervous/ anxious today. No symptoms for me as yet.... perhaps too early I think. Who knows. Keep hanging in there, and look after yourself xx Discharge might be a really positive sign.I know my sister has brownish discharge and pink spotting with both of her boys. It's really hard to be positive... I understand. 2ww is certainly proving quite long!!!! You can do it, you're nearly at your test date. Hope you have been able to relax a little, the waiting is cruel. It's so tough not knowing what going on inside. I keep reading and re-reading the stages that they will hopefully be at... Don't know if its driving me more crazy though. Hang on in there xx

Angel - huge congrats to you. Take very good care of yourself.

Positive vibes to one and all xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Bina   sweetheart, you are so not out! Brown discharge, is likely old blood, not fresh and Im inclined to think is possible implantation. Hun, don't panic, hold on in there xx


----------



## jann1986

Twinklie wishing you very good luck for your scan. Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## RAN72

Hullo!! Well I never thought I'd be back here again! After BFNs and a horrid late m/c loss we finally got a wee boy 2 years ago so I thought that would be the end of our journey .......until we got the letter about our stored blasts (2)! Had one embryo put back last Wednesday and I am driving myself crazy symptom spotting. I can't really talk to my other ivf buddies as most of them are unable to try again so unless this all works out I'm in stealth mode which is unusual for me, normally the world and his wife know when I am on treatment. Anyway hopefully I can find a wee home here? Will you have me? 
Thanks RAN72


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

I wrote a message here last night but it not posted on here. Can't believe I never posted it (that is what happens when my heads all over the place). This morning I'm a little calmer than yesterday where I spent most of the day crying and thinking the worst and ended  up  with massive headache.  

Mo sweety, like you said, I've increased the pessaries to 3 times a day. Hopefully should keep AF away. Will speak to my clinic today and inform them of everything. Luckily I had some pessaries from my previous cancelled cycle in June. I'll increase them until Friday or see what the clinic say. I'm so  nervous going to the toilet now. Pray all this works hun and thank you for the advise. Will be testing on Friday like you so best of luck to the both of us..Pray it's our turn now. Xx

Muminthemaking, can you have implantation such a late stage hun? Yesterday I was 9dp5dt. I know normal clinics can test from 10dp5dt (which would mean today) but I'm too scared to POAS now. Thank you for your kind words. I remember you have a scan this Friday the same day as I test. Good luck on Friday.  Xx

Angel, thank you sweety. Xx  The reason I panicked so much was the fact that I was due on yesterday and when I saw the brown discharge, I thought (and still do think) it was the start of AF as that has happened to me previously. Such a roller coaster of emotions. Anyway congratulations on your BFP hun. You must be so excited. Enjoy your moment as these are very special and look after yourself. Wishing you healthy pregnancy. Xx

Jann, thank you hun for your kind words and support. I hope the symptoms are a good sign too. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too insane. Xx

Twinklie, thank for your kind words. Honestly I love the support I've receive from this thread.  Good luck with your scan today honey. Hopefully the bleed isn't anything to worry about. Keep us posted. Xx

Rosewill, thank you sweety for your words of encouragement. These 2 weeks are proving to be the longest 2 weeks of my life. Whereas last week I was more positive, this week it seems will be stressful. I think I will be nervous going to the toilet all this week. Won't be testing early so roll on Friday so I can end this torturous week. I didn't have much symptoms too hun so I can't say it's a good sign or bad. Wish you a speedy 2ww. Xx

Ran, hello and welcome back on this crazy journey. I think we are all guilty of symptoms spotting and our minds going into overdrive. I wish you a swift 2ww and BFP soon. Hope your embie is embedding nicely into your womb hun. When is your OTD? 

Chiara, good luck with your testing today. Hope it's  BFP for you hun. Xx

Hello to anyone else I've missed. Wishing us all ladies tons and tons of baby dust and positive vibes. Xx


----------



## Twinklie

Hi everyone,

Bina - I'm impressed you haven't tested, you should get an accurate result now. But I understand you're scared about finding out. Fingers crossed you'll get a positive result on Friday!   

Ran - welcome! So sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been a nightmare. How wonderful you had your little boy in the end. I also had 2 blasts in the freezer, transferred one last month which didn't take. So one left now.

How are our other ladies in waiting? I've done six 2ww and know how horrible it is, especially the second week! Hang in there!

My transfer today has been cancelled, as I'm still bleeding and the doctor thought it best to wait. I agree, there is something dodgy going on with this cycle. She thought the bleeding is coming from the uterus, so I really don't want to send my precious blast in there. Hopefully next month everything will look better. Sigh. 

I'll check in on you to celibrate all those BFPs!


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hello Lovely Ladies
Hope everyone is ok 
I haven't posted since I started my medications on the 12th.....Buserelin is kicking my ass!! and also making it expand!!
I have been taking it for 12days now and I have already gained a stone, gone up two bra sizes with very tender boobs, I am soooooo tired but I cant sleep! I doze off then wake up doze off and wake up, its hideous! I wake up in a different mood every day...I am either teary or grumpy...
I know its all for a good reason (well hopefully) but I feel so bloody miserable  
Anyone else feel like this on buserelin...blood test due on wed but I haven't had AF yet!..if does arrive today or tomorrow I have to postpone the blood test.
xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

BINA - Good luck for test day!!

TWINKLIE - Fingers crossed for your next cycle 

xxxx


----------



## Bina K

Hey Twinklie,    . We'll I love your attitude and your right that it's better to have your embie put back in when your uterus plays ball. I know it's heartbreaking when TX gets cancelled but I really hope next month is the month for you. Xx

Denise,  aww I had a bad time with the Buserelin as I had loads of headaches and my sleep was on and on too. Try some lavender oil  to help you fall into deep sleep. The side effects of the Buserelin does subside once you start the hormone tablets so just bear with it sweety. Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

I have some lavender oil  I will try it tonight!... thank you... oh I hope I start to feel more myself again once start the next meds... just waiting AF to appear xx


----------



## Twinklie

Denise, thanks for that! I don't miss those hormones, there are some definite benefits to doing a natural cycle FET. I did a medicated cycle once, but it was a looong time ago. What happens next for you?

Bina - you're very sweet. I am so lucky to have my two boys, so whatever happens with my remaining embryo I'll have kicked infertility's butt! This journey has been full of low-points, some really bad times, so having this cycle cancelled isn't so terrible. When I got a BFN last month I figured perhaps someone who was still waiting for their first ever BFP got it instead. That made it easier somehow. I know it doesn't work like that, but I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, spoke to my clinic and very annoyed with them. They told me not to increase my pessaries when though there's no side effects to me taking the same. Told me to test on Friday even though I'd explained I've read numerous  times that it's should show up on 10dp5dt.  Said we have taken pver your cycle conpletely and you shouldnt start your period until friday if the test is negative. She was just being anal. Then I get told off by DH who said I read too much into things and shouldn't question the clinic as they ' should know what they're doing'. Also told me off for wanting to test early and gone all military on me. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I had to slam the phone down twice in one day. Now I'm scared again to go toilet and curse the silly nurse I spoke to. Hurry up Friday so I can test and end this week and please bring along with you some positive news. I know afew of us are testing on Friday so may Friday be a joyous day for all. Xx


----------



## rosewill

Arrgh so frustrating for you Bina. I don't think there is anything wrong with asking questions, yes they most definitely are the professionals, but they are busy and human too. So I say if you have a question ask it! Hang in there Friday will so soon and be here for you. I'm dreading my OTD feel in a little bubble of possibility and don't want it bursting... Stay strong x


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

which clinic are you at Bina??...if your at st marys Manchester I would always double check their advice, I know they are 'professionals' but I have had conversations with staff with symptoms and not one bit of it made it to my notes or consultant...compared it to a friend who was also at that hosp and she was given completely diff advice for same symptoms. Would definitely get them to ask your consultant. 

twinklie - yeah wish was doing mine without meds they are making me crazy haha 

xx Good Luck for Everyone on their 2ww xx


----------



## jann1986

Bina that's so frustrating   it does seem an awfully long time to make you wait for a test. Have they given any explanation why they leave it this long? I think you definitely should continue your meds until it's confirmed with a blood test one way or the other but I honestly think that a pee stick would be pretty accurate at this stage if you just wanted an answer sooner ... xx


----------



## rosewill

Denise-dreambig - I agree 100% xx

Meds have also sent me loopy...   xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

rosewill - oh my word its crazy - I put the frying pan in my fridge the other day and was so stressed that I couldn't get it to fit haha...and this morning I set off to work in my pj top ha!...been told might settle when start my oestrogen tablets but also been told its made people worse so god help me and my DP  xx Are you at St Marys too??


----------



## mo89

Bina I dont think thats testing early. It should be 14 days from ovulation. So if blastocyst then thats 9dp5dt. Or 3 day embryo then 11dp3dt.  So I think you would defo see it. I think il test early. Maybe tmz or wed. It adds more stress to me waiting. I know itl b neg tmz but itl make me feel better testing I think. Prepare for the real result.if you can wait that's great. You are strong! Xxx


----------



## Bina K

Denise, I'm based in Birmingham  so my clinic is the Birmingham Women's Hospital (BWH). To be fair, normally most staff are friendly and are professional but today was the first time I came across someone so rude. I don't know but she thought she was talking to someone who can be easily fobbed off but I kept saying I've researched into this. I don't know. On top hubby decides I'm the one whose being unreasonable and sides with the clinic saying normally the clinic are good at responding and informing. I'm not talking to him now lol. God what a day. I think I will call back tomorrow  and ask to speak to my consultant instead.  And Denise don't worry about the oestrogen tablets will get rid of most of the side effects of down regs. 

Rosewill, like you I'm also dreading my OTD. I think I rather live in a bubble and believe I'm pregnant. When is your OTD? Xx

Jann, no explanation just that we gave taken over your cycle with meds and you shouldn't start your period until after Friday. So when I asked her if I do start my period before Friday then what? She just said then phone the clinic. I cannot believe the things she was saying. Now fingers crossed AF don't make an appearance.  How are you finding your 2ww? Xx

Twinklie all the best with next month. Hopefully everything will fall into place. I'm a firm believer that everything happens at the right time and I hope your time is next month. Xx

Mo, will leave the testing till Friday. But I will speak to the consultant tomorrow  and see what he says and if he gives me the go ahead will test then. Good luck with your test tomorrow. Hope it's a BFP. Xx


----------



## rosewill

Hahahahah!! Denise I'm glad I'm not the only one doing totally nuts things!! My memory is terrible at times, also get words mixed up and struggle to speak!! Anyways I did find the the HRT has settled some of the nuts symptoms out. The things we put ourselves through.. Anyway the glimpse I have had of the menopause in down reg doesn't suggest its fun.... 

I'm not at St Marys, but at The Shrewsbury Royal only because I had my NHS investigations, clomid and drilling with them and they seem a really good bunch overall. Plus I have a collegue who has been through rounds and rounds of IVF who sang their praises. She had a gorgeous little girls after many years of heartache - which was amazing as she was given less than 5% chance. Then before I started my journey she came to tell me that miraculously she was pregnant NATURALLY with twins, she's due anytime. Just shows that the body is an amazing thing (even if we do berate ours for not working how they should). Anyway fingers crossed a little bit of luck is sprinkled on us all   x

Bina I test on Tues 1st Nov, but will prob wait for hubby to be back on the 2nd if I can. My DH often tells me I am unreasonable (prob true) and have had many a moment not speaking (not that he seems to take any notice)! x

Keep going everyone on this crazy journey     xx


----------



## BecomingAMum

Hi 
I am also on the October FET We transferred 1 5day grade BB embryo on the 17th October. I am 7dp5dt today I tested this morning after my impatience getting the better of me and nothing. But just tested now and I think I can see a very faint line.
Is there a way of adding pictures here for your help/ opinion?  
Thanks 
becomingAMum


----------



## jann1986

Welcome Rosewill,becomingamum and Denise.

Becomingamum if you followed the instructions on the test and you checked when you were meant to and you see a line then it is more than likely a positive. I've done loads in the past and believe me it's pretty hard to see a line when it's not there and the advice from the suppliers of the tests is that even the faintest lines indicate a positive result. Try testing again tomorrow with your first morning wee and a first response. Make sure you get their most sensitive which tests to 10micros sensitivity

Bina how are you holding out? Hope you've made amends with DH 

Hello everyone else hope all is good xxx


----------



## RAN72

Becomingamum that sounds promising!  
I transferred my 5d frostie last Wednesday and am really struggling not to try testing already......OTD is 1st November. I'm jealous of all of you testing this Friday, fingers crossed for a huge pile of BFPs for everyone. 

FYI I also hated buserelin, I put on weight, went a tad loony tunes and got awful headaches. I was so surprised when they told me I'd just be on HRT and then pessaries this time around!

Xx ran72


----------



## RAN72

Morning!! Help!! I'm driving myself mad with wanting to test already....please tell me to wait, I know it's the best thing to do. I think it's because this cycle I haven't told anyone and so I can't talk about it. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## mo89

Hi ran. I judt tested lol my transfer was thursday. Obv got a vfn which I knew I would but it was more torture not to test. Im going to hold off t mz then test thurs fri n otd is sat. Although bloods not til mon. I feel fine though. I did expect that and its only 10 days past ovulation. 5dp5dt. Xxx


----------



## jann1986

Sorry RAN. I'd love to discourage you but my tx was Weds and I've just done a test lol. It was BFN    it was a super sensitive test which claims to be >99% accurate so I'm basically expecting a BFN cycle now but clinging on to the hope that I'm the 1%.... Just feel a bit numb really. Got so many frozen embryos and just can't seem to make this work. I don't feel it's ethical to not use embryos which are a part of my DH but at the same time I don't want to keep doing this if it's pointless. We have 5 Frosties left so that's going to cost over 10 grand before we are done not to mention the emotional strain and I just feel like because of my embryo problem it's going to be a half-arsed effort every time and this same BS every time. Sorry for the downer post everyone just not sure what to do with myself now.... PS maybe this is kind of a good advert on why not to test early after all lol    hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## mo89

Jan dont stress. You are only 11 days post ovulation. I used the really sensutive one too. N no its not 99percent accurate. What they actually say on ssmall print is that is day of missed period. Then 1 day before missed period its something like 80percent then 2 days is like 70percent accurate then 3 about 60 then 4days about 50 or 40. So uou might still be the other 50 percent. Its still so early xxx


----------



## chiara77

Morning ladies,
I have the final answer: it's negative. I was prepared but...  
Now I need to think if it's a good idea to restart. I will speak with my doctor.

Finger crossed for all of you   for your pregnancy and for your tentative!


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Good Morning Ladies

Chiara77 - so sorry to hear your news - sending you lots of love and hope your ok  

RAN WAIT!!!...I tested early last time...I got a positive and was so over the moon only to get a negative on my OTD.. they said would be the meds/hormones from treatment that will have triggered the positive...so there is no way I will test early again this time round xx

rosewill - so glad its not just me!!...Im struggling today I cant seem to get my words out in the right order! 

I am due to go for my blood test tomorrow but my AF hasn't arrived (never appears when you want it to) so I will need to ring and rearrange it....would you wait until lunch incase AF arrives this morning?

xx


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Chiara, I'm so sorry sweety about your BFN. Sending you big hugs     Xx

Jann, it's way to early for testing hun. Please don't be disheartened yet as I think it's way too early. Sending g you big hugs      and positive vibes hun. Hold out testing until a few days hun. And try to distract yourself and do something nice like go pamper yourself. I hope it turns out positive for you hun.  Xx

Ran, don't test hun. Come on you can hold out. I decided definitely that I'm holding out testing until my OTD on Friday. Its hard and horrendous but I've waited this long, so whats a few more days. I know i can get accurate reading by now but DH says must be a reason the clinic told us to waituntil Friday. So just wait until your OTD hun, I know it seems so far away. Good luck hun and stay strong. Xx

Mo, sweety It's too early to test. I truly pray that that line appears for you in the next few days hun. Praying for A BFP for you. Xx

Denise, I hope AF turns up soon for you. Crazy thing is she's makes her appearance when you don't want her too but the only time we await her arrival, she late lol. The Buserelin does delay your period as it did with mine too. Hopefully she should arrive soon. Xx

Rosewill, I wasn't speaking to DH and sure enough he returns from work and sits and watched tv and didn't take any notice of me, which got me more annoyed with him. Went to bed early in a strop and he comes in and says you've been quiet this evening!?!?     I think men are generally from different planet. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy hun. All the best for testing on 2nd then. Hope it's a BFP for you hun. Xx

BecomingAmum, hello and welcome hun. Awww that's brilliant that you can see a faint line already. Hope it gets darker hun. Xx

Hello to everyone else I've missed (Muminthemaking, Twinklie, Angel, Penguin) xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

AF hasn't arrived so had to cancel blood test for tomorrow - will call them when she feels like making an appearance!!

Hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## Bina K

Awww Denise, AF can be a pain. Come on AF...

AFM, at 11dp5dt, I feel nothing, just the odd twinge or cramp here and there and then nothing most of the day. Starting to think maybe this hasn't worked but still trying to keep upbeat about the whole thing and still be positive. Sigh. 

Hope the rest of you are not going too crazy.  I think I'm going bonkers


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Bina, did you increase you progesterone anyway? I really think you've had implantation spotting    your test date was so late, same as mine, keeping my fingers crossed for that bfp on Friday! 


Denise-D, time to    see if that gets her moving! 


Chiara, sorry to hear of your bfn, what's your next plan lovely? 


Mo! You naughty early tester! No more now, at least until the weekend! 
Jann, and you too! Step away from the tests, it was too early, even for the super sensitive tests   
Ran, wait! When was transfer? Be strong girl! 


Becomingamum, have you tested again?


Rosewill, how are you holding up?


Twinklie, lovely words Hun   


Hi to anyone I missed


AFM, counting down the hours until fridays scan. Gave myself a bit of a headache yesterday by testing with clear blue digital and it saying pregnant 2-3 weeks, same as last week...hoping it's just super inaccurate. On the plus side, (  ) I've committed the past 3 mornings, so hoping that means my hormones are rushing about the body as they should be     xx


----------



## rosewill

Hi to all (sorry for being rubbish at individually keeping up with everyone..) Will try harder. Brain generally not working!

Muminthemaking, I'm doing ok thanks. Keeping busy but not over doing (I hope). Not feeling too positive really. No signs as such. Really not sure. The only thing that is going on is that I'm eating everything in sight and more... Not good for someone who is constantly battling weight. Hey ho - I must have more restraint... It's tough isn't it?! Hope you are ok to?

Haha Bina, men are so typical! He noticed in the end tho, hope you have fallen back in now xxx I sometimes forget it's had on the DH! They get it in the neck don't they. Could job mine like yours doesn't take too much notice. Haha Suppose we've just got to try and keep smiling  x

Chiara, so sorry for your news. Sending you a big hug x

Everybody waiting to test keep holding on xxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Muminthemaking - tried that last night - il try again   xx


----------



## RAN72

I'm so I tested today because I'm an impatient bugger, with the clear blue digital and got a BFP! Can't quite believe it and will not quite believe it until I test on Tuesday with the clinic test kit. I am 7dp5dt. This is a pure FET only HRT and pessaries (not event buserelin this time) so I can't see how I would get a false positive. False positives only appear in fresh cycles if some of the trigger hormone is remaining. 

Now I am so worried we have a split embryo again with twins which after our loss is scary as hell! 

For every BFP I have had I got the result between 9 and 11 days post transfer and both times it was twins.

Sorry for the BFNs today, this is a horrid journey and I've been there many times myself. Be gentle on yourselves. 

X RAN72


----------



## mo89

Aw congratulations ran!!! Im 2 days behind but going to test ahead on thursfsy. When im 7dp5dt. Im so wprried though. Ran your right, during fet cycle you dont have hcg in.system from trigger as no trigger. What was your lining ran?


----------



## RAN72

Hiya

I'm not sure the exact measurement but it was thick enough at day 13! I'm not surprised as my AFs are pretty epic since having my lb.


----------



## mo89

Mine was only 6 but clinic was happy with it. But im worried. I hate this two week wait. I dont know what to do if its neg


----------



## penguin14

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing ok? slowly trying to catch up on everything on here!

Chiara really sorry to hear you news sending big hugs.

Ran72 Big congratulations to you don't panic hopefully everything will go smoothly for you.

mo89 my lining was only 7 this time hopefully you will be fine.

Bina sounds like you've had a stressful few days try to keep calm. I had spotting and cramps the day before my transfer and panicked a bit but my clinic told me it can just be the meds that cause that so just keep calm and keeping fingers crossed for you on Friday

muminthemaking Really hope you Fri scan goes well 

So i was a bit bad OTD is tomorrow but i actually tested last week and got a very faint positive at 6dp5dt i know way too early. Tested again on sunday to check it wasn't a chemical and got a very strong line. I've been completely numb I'm so scared to get hopes up again after last time but really hope this is happening this time. Will be testing again tomorrow to make sure I'm still getting BFP and can book my scan.

Wishing everyone testing this week lots of good luck hoping to see lots more BFP's.
xx


----------



## RAN72

Pengiun14 congratulations!!


----------



## goldbunny

lurking.. wow Ran so pleased for you, congrats on BFP! 

i've been downregging for FET rescue of last two embies but i've been really ill so it might get cancelled, probably find out tomorrow. gutted if it is as i can't face downreg again so if they won't let me continue or try without d/r it's game over. i'm in pain so it's hard to know whether to try and continue if they let me. not looking forward to the conversation anyway.


----------



## lulucooper101

Hi everyone, my first post on here, Monday morning had my 2 blasts transfered 5AB and 4AA grade, good luck to everyone on the 2ww 
Lulu xx


----------



## Twinklie

Wow, great to see the BFPs are starting to come in   

Ran - I'm sooo pleased for you, that is amazing! Fingers crossed scan will show one healthy little bean.

Penguin - congratulations, fantastic news! Very positive that lines are getting stronger.

Bina - I also think it definitely sounds like implantation, or AF would probably have arrived by now.   

Muminthemaking - good luck for Friday! 

Chiara - so sorry       

Mo and Jann - still lots of hope for you, I'll be keeping everything crossed!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're OK


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi all!


Lulu, congrats on being pupo! Enjoy the 2ww! 


Goldbunny, it wouldn't have to be game over Hun! You could always try a natural cycle, or a shirt cycle starting on day 1 of your cycle without all the downregging. Anyway, hopefully today will go well for you and no cancellation in sight   


Penguin , congratulations!    Fantastic news!


Ran, it's definitely a bfp!!! Congratulations! 


Morning mo,bina, Twinklie, rose, Denise, Chiara, and becomingamum x


----------



## Bina K

Good morning ladies, 

Ran and Penguin,  congratulations on your BFP. Awwww so exciting. Brilliant news. Xx

Muminthemaking, good luck sweety with your scan on Friday.  Fingers crossed you will see your little miracles. Looks like Friday is big day many of us. And no I didn't increase the pessaries in the end as when I spoke to my clinic, they said no to the same. Good luck on your scan hun. Xx

Twinklie, I pray you are right hun and it was implantation bleed   , although it wasnt a bleed, more discharge when i wiped  twice ( sorry TMI) and then nothing. I keep thinking the only thing keeping AF away is the pessaries but hope it's a baby in my womb   . 

Lulu, congratulations on becoming PUPO hun. I hope you have speedy 2ww and BFP at the end. Would you be tempted to test early?  Xx

Goldbunny, hope you get better soon hun. And hopefully your appointment today will go well and it's not cancelled. I know the down regs can be a painful long process.   . Wish you all the best for today.  Xx

Mo, sweety step away from the test hun. I know it's hard but that's why DH doesn't let me go stopping alone as he knows I will be buying pee sticks like I did in my previous cycle. And I'm sure your clinic wouldn't have put the embies back in if they didn't think the lining was thick enough hun. Stay positive hun. And sending you tons and tons of baby dust.      Xx

Jann, hope your okay hun and these 2ww hasn't driven you insane like me lol.  Try to refrain from testing hun, you know it's too early hun.  Good luck and I hope you get your BFP. Xx

Rosewill, I think these 2ww with the combination of drugs,  drive us all crazy so I must take our hats off to our partners who gets it in the neck alot. My DH is my rock (and still a pain lol), What would we do without our partners. Hopefully your 2ww is going alot better then mine and here's sending you plenty of positive vibes hun. Xx

Denise, hope AF makes an appearance soon. Xx

BecomingAmum, have you tested again hun?  Hopefully the line will get darker hun. Xx

Chiara,   . Be kind to yourself hun.  Xx

AFM, still in limbo land. 2 more sleeps and then I finally find out. Pray/hope it's a BFP and make every second count. Can't say I feel too positive but can alway hope. Xx


----------



## mo89

Thanks. 
Sorry no personals. On a break at school on my phone. 

I didnt test today   xx


----------



## BecomingAMum

Thanks for your replies

Wishing everyone luck on here for their cycles!!!

Baby dust all round.


----------



## toeinwater

Still lurking to see how you're all doing! Thanks for those who remembered me in their posts (obviously not holding it against those who haven't!  )

GB - Nice to see you! Sorry to hear you're unwell and in pain. I hope your cycle hasn't been cancelled.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hello lovelys 
RanCONGRATULATIONS!!
Penguin CONGRATULATIONS!! Lots of love to you both
Mum in the making ...good luck for Friday Hun 
Goldbunny...are you on buserelin??...I'm down reg at the mo and have felt like ****e!!
Rosewill...how your doing ok  you tested??...not long til the 1st will be here 
Bina!!..only 2more sleeps til OTD!!..good luck xx

My AF still hasn't arrived I'm 33days now but doing ok just going with the flow...nothing every runs smoothly so u get used to it some how xx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies, 

Toeinwater, hope you are well hun.   Xx

Mo, glad you didn't test today. Hopefully the line will appear on the pee stick, fingers crossed. Xx

BecomingAmum, did you test today. Xx

Denise, this ivf isn't easy and rarely things ever go smoothly. I think AF arrived on day 35 for me, so hopefully she will make an appearance. Xx

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

No Bina it isn't...this round so far has been a lot easier than my last but the whole process and concept of IVF is so hard. So glad I joined this group..the support from everyone and seeing other people's journeys really helps!!..infertilityhas made me feel so lonely at times and left out, but this group and other groups I'm in on ******** have really shown that we are not alone and have such an amazing support network xx so thank you ladies xx (I'm emotional today-incase not noticed haha) xx 

Day 35 oh that makes me feel better  I'm not worried about it not turning up cos I know she will it's just annoying waiting longer ha xx 

Hope everyone is ok xx off to bed whilst I'm really sleepy otherwise I will be in for another restless night xx no doubt I will wake up for two pints of water and two wees


----------



## Bina K

Hey Denise, you are so right how infertility makes you lonely. People around me are all pregnant or have had babies whereas I'm just stuck in the same spot. I don't think women try to be insensitive but at times can be. And your right the support I've received from here is amazing. Sending everyone big hugs on this group    

Hello to everyone. Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

YEY!!....AF arrived day 33 so my blood test is this Saturday   

I know there are a few ladies testing tomorrow, good luck to you all and lots of love   

xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, how is it going? 

Mo, did you re-test today? Hope the line starts to appear now hun. Xx

Denise, yayyy finally she makes an appearance.  So now you can get to the next stage hun. Xx

Rosewill and Lulu, how is the 2ww treating you both?  Have you guys tested yet? Xx

Jann, have you tested again? Hope it's a BFP for you hun. Xx

Hello the rest I've missed. I'm on my phone so this is a quick update sorry. X

AFM, testing tomorrow,  not sure if I'm looking forward to it or not. I know it will end this torturous 2 weeks but kinda like being in a bubble that I'm pregnant. Is that wierd? As for  symptoms, still showing nothing apart from being bloated today and afew cramps, which could be AF.  If there was a window or door to our wombs so we could see what was happening..sigh. Anyway let me know how you lovely ladies get on. Xx


----------



## jann1986

Bina yes I tested this am with a clear blue but the none-digital kind that's almost as sensitive as FRER and at first I thought it was -ve but annoyingly I went back and looked at it again some minutes later and there's an extremely faint line. I'm pretty sure I just re-checked it too late and it's an evaporation line as I am quite sure it wasn't there at first and I did an almost as sensitive asda cheapie and nothing   I think I'll just buy a couple of FRER and test again at the weekend and on Monday my OTD. Rapidly losing hope though     annoyingly the only place I can find so far willing to to the serum HCG on Monday is my GP who says it'll take 24 hours for the result   trying to convince a local fertility clinic to do it if I pay them but they were going to get back to me but nothing yet. Best of luck with your test tomorrow xxx

Denise how right you are! It is indescribably lonely and worse still it's like you're the one that needs the compassion and understanding but everyone seems to make you feel like you can't win. Like I don't want to tell families any more because I just feel like I have to pussyfoot around them and they don't give a crap about it anyway. How DH's family and I are still able to be in the same room as each other after our last attempt I just don't know! So I just feel like telling people adds another dimension of suffering to it all. However DH of course doesn't see it and thinks I'm just an over-emotional hypocondriate because hey he's a man and he wouldn't know passive-agressiveness if it slapped him in the face   One thing I've learned though is that as long as I have him I don't need anyone else and our relationship is paramount. If nobody will prioritise you when you need it then prioritise yourselves and f£ck everyone else because that's what it's about and that's what will ultimately make you happy 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and not making themselves bankrupt with peesticks like me   xxx


----------



## Angel75

Hi ..all ladies...Bina , how are you ? I hope you doing well....we all waiting your BFp tomorrow 😉😉😉 ...i really wish you a happy day ..you and all ladies in this thread...xxxc


----------



## mo89

Hi bina. I did test today but was bfn. Startingto look into my private options. To prepare myself. Had such a ****ty day at school so treating nyself to a nandos lol

Iv been looking into lister. As I have very low amh. How are you bina?


----------



## Twinklie

Good evening ladies,

Bina - good luck for tomorrow! Really hope you'll get your BFP!

Mo - still very early, isn't it? Fingers crossed you'll soon see that second line. I did 1 round of IVF + FET at the Lister ages ago, didn't get a baby out of it, but they seemed very professional and knowledgeable. 

Angel - hope you're doing well.   

Jann - hmm. I've had that before. For me, and for many others, very early BFPs haven't been visible at all for a good few minutes. So I would say it sounds very promising. You'll just have to wait and try again... Why are you so set on doing a blood test, does your clinic request it?

Denise - hurrah, finally!   

Hi everyone else, sending lots of    to the 2wwers...

AFM, I am 8 days dpo and haven't stopped bleeding since 2 days dpo. Think what might have happened is that the extra progesterone I took last month screwed things up and I didn't bleed as much as I usually do during AF (I noticed this), so maybe the old lining is still shedding? Also ovulated ridiculously early this cycle, so something seems messed up. Good thing FET was cancelled. I think the mother of all AFs is coming up in a few days...


----------



## lulucooper101

2WW driving me mad, lots of cramping feeling so scared I'm going to try hold out and wait for blood test next week 

Hope everyone is doing well

Lulu xx


----------



## jann1986

Hi twinkle. Thanks for the encouragement. I really hope this is the case. I will grab some FRER and see this weekend. My clinic requests blood test and tbh I don't want to freak people out who are told to do the urines only because I'm sure on the whole they're very accurate but I just think the blood test is much more definitive and failsafe. When my sister in law was pregnant with our niece she repeatedly went to the GP and was given pee sticks way after her AF was due and they kept saying -ve even though she knew she was. I'm sure she's a very rare case but still... I don't think when we invest so much emotion, time and money into this it's much to ask for an absolute result. Goodness your AF this month sounds crazy! I agree it sounds like a good thing FET was cancelled. I really hope you can go ahead soon xxx


----------



## Twinklie

Jann - I really hope the line will get stronger. I think hpts are very accurate, but there are always exceptions. Also, the ones GPs use are sometimes not as sensitive as the ones we tend to buy. In your case, with your sister in law, I can definitely understand why you would want a blood test, just to be sure.

The only time I did a blood test, I did it one day before my OTD as I was going away and wanted to know. It was negative, stopped my meds and AF arrived. Two weeks later turned out I had an ectopic and lost my tube. So, I prefer pee sticks! (Sorry, don't want to scare anyone. It was an extremely rare thing to happen.)  

Bina - any news   

Anyone else testing today? Sorry, can't keep up... Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies 

I did the test this morning and it's a bfn for me. Just absolutely gutted to come this far and then nothing.


----------



## mo89

Iv tested but bfn.my blood test is monday. Heard fet embryos implant later so clutching at straws.but also preparing for the worst. Looking into private clinics x


----------



## mo89

Aw bina im so sorry!!! What is your plan next? Sending big hugs. Irs so frustrating and upsetting xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinklie

Bina - Oh no, I really thought it would be a positive result for you. You must be devastated, I'm so sorry.      

Mo - So sorry you're still getting a BFN. How many days post transfer are you now? Fingers crossed it's a late implanter and you'll get a different result on Monday.


----------



## Angel75

Bina ...so sorry to hear that 😩...it do difficult to cope with it but never give up ...as i can see this is first ivf for you ....my situation it worked with me after 6 times !!! So try to take a rest and them make a plan ....have you got immune issue?? Which could prevent implantation!!! Lot of hugs😘😘😘xxx


----------



## rosewill

Good morning all. Congrats to all with good news, and my real heart felt sympathy with those who have had bad news.... Such a horrendous rollercoaster... 

Bina... I'm so sorry to hear your news. I'm sure you are absolutely gutted. I can't imagine. I'm dreading my OTD. Sending you lots of hugs. Be kind to yourself. It's a miserable situation. Hope you can find the strength to be positive again soon and make your next plan.

Hi and good wishes to everyone else sorry for lack of personal. Rosie xx


----------



## goldbunny

they didn't cancel me yet so i'm still in downreg limbo... arggghhhhhh...   hope this is all worth it.


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies,

Thank you for your kind words and support  . I've spent most morning crying and then trying to be strong for hubby but breaking down again and again. I know this is what is meant to be but it's so cruel and unfair, family have been great but feel so lonely now. I rang the clinic and notified them and got an appointment  for January (sigh).  More time wasted and then nothing. I don't know whether I should just give up and realise that baby isn't meant for us.

Mo, I'm sorry you keep getting a bfn. I really pray for you and hope it turns into a a BFP and is a late implanter. Hopefully at least one if us gets a baby this month. X

Sorry for the lack of personals. Will log on when my heads Alittle more sorted. Xx


----------



## goldbunny

bina don't give up. it can be such a long tough journey, but keep going. there is time.


----------



## chiara77

Bina, Mo...        
I know exactly how you feel!!!
  

   

Let's wait for tomorrow. It MUST be better!!!

A big CIAO from Italy to all ladies


----------



## mo89

Bina- was this private? Could you go to another clinic?one more catered to your needs. Im looking into lister and argc and maybe abroad. Get a sick line for a few weeks and do it for your self. 

Would you consider egg donation surrogacy or adoption? Its so hard eh.  Xxxxx hugs


----------



## jann1986

Bina so sorry     you really deserved this to work. Be kind to yourself, give yourself time for the wounds to heal a bit and do something as a treat for you and DH. I really hope you can find a way to make this work  

Mo I'm so sorry too. I'm hoping and praying you get a surprise BFP on OTD

AFM I'm almost certain I'm out too. Tested with a FRER and clear blue digital today 9dp5dt and BFN on both   It's a bit of a mixed blessing having so many frosties (got 5 left) because I feel compelled to use them but I just feel like nobody has a clue what they're doing with me and it's just going to be this same old heartbreak every time we try. TBH if we didn't have all the frosties I would almost certainly be looking at adoption now and at least I'd feel we were headed somewhere. One very minor positive to my BFN; My cousin gets married in South Africa next year and I already booked flights completely not calculating that if this had worked I'd be 30 weeks preggers flying home ... Doh     obviously I would more than gladly have forfeited the trip for this but now I won't have to... Silver linings and all  

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry but I may go quiet from hereonin as after BFNs I do like to get back to normality a bit and focus on other things and not dwell. It's been an absolute pleasure meeting everyone though and I wish you all the absolute best. Anyway I'm off to find something to distract me now which in my world is helping my 6 year old chaotically messy niece make a Halloween cake   wish me luck! Xxx


----------



## RAN72

Hi all, so sorry to read the BFNs from today, I've had my fair share of those and know how you feel. My coping was sitting in the bath with a very large red wine crying it out. You literally have to grieve and then to stop you going made you need to make a plan even if it's that's you have no plan to do anything more for some months. We did this after our cycle 2 and then made the hard decision to try DE which has absolutely worked out for us but isn't for everyone. 

Be gentle on yourselves beautiful wonderful girls.

Afm I haven't tested again as I'm scared our early Bfp was somehow wrong! Boobs are killing though!

Xxxx ran72


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Bina & Mo I am so sorry for your news you must be absolutely devastated!!...sending you lots of love xx  

Been for my blood test this morning and they gave me scan date for the 16th and transfer for 22nd!...but they then rang me this afternoon to say my oestrogen levels are 1900 so they think I'm pregnant, to which I said errrmmm check my notes because you will find out I have no tubes so that is impossible!!!!...my levels should be 200 ish but they are sky high and they don't know why!!..going for scan tomorrow   ....treatment may be being cancelled...so worried cos they don't know whats wrong 

x


----------



## muminthemaking

Oh Bina, I'm so sorry, I really felt it all sounded so hopeful   have you thought about your next steps? 


Mo, there's still time for that bfn to change into a bfn, you're not out til the fat lady sings, and I'm ain't singing yet!   


Denise, sorry you're having to go through this stress! You'd have thought the clinic would have reviewed your notes before they called to suggest you was pregnant. I hope whatever's going on, you get answers quickly and reassurance x 


Ran, c'mon, test test test!


Jann, have you tested again? Look each cycle is different, one of those lil Frosties may be your take home baby, don't give up yet! I was in a similar position re:South Africa. We're going there for xmas, doh is from there. If our first ivf had worked, I'd have been about 32 weeks returning. All being well with this pregnancy, I'll be about 15 weeks returning.


How are you doing Chiara?


Goldbunny, when are you being seen again!


Hi Angel, Rose, Twinklie, and Lulu. Sorry to those I've missed, brain not working properly.


I had my first scan yesterday, I'm 6+4 they made me 6, I think this is ok though at this early stage. One heartbeen seen    not out of f the woods though as I have an area of haemorrhage within the uterus, so I'm on a sex and heavy lifting ban until next scan in 2 weeks. Thankful to be this far though xx


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies,  apologies for the late reply, it might sound silly but I'm still grieving. I'm just angry for thinking it had actually worked the first time round. So to get my mind off it, went on cleaning spree and house looks so much better. Went grocery shopping and lifted all the heavy shopping, I think I'm just torturing myself. 

Muminthemaking, I did actually think I might be pregnant too. I read so many times that some women have no symptoms and still have BFP. Sounds stupid why I actually thought I was too. As for the plan, I think I need to get my head sorted, I kinda said to my hubby last night that I wanted to pack it in as mentally this was torture for myself. He told me to stop being silly and we will try again. My appointment is in January  so got ample time to get myself back into shape and head sorted. Awww im glad your little bean is okay so far. Finger crossed for your scan in 2 weeks. Xx

Denise, weird why your levels are so high. Hope it gets sorted, and your TX doesn't get cancelled hun. Xx

Ran, I know how you must be feeling about testing. I didn't look at the pee stick and got hubby to check the result.  Hopefully it will still be BFP. Xx

Jann, I really hope it's a BFP for you hun, after your torturous journey, yountruly deserve this hun. Xx

Mo, did you test today. Aww hun I really hope you get that BFP on my behalf too (I know it doesn't work like that). My DH was saying yesterday that we should consider some other clinics as some of the decisions we were not happy with. First that they wasted 6 of my embryos which were graded 4bbs and below which were good grade for transfer but not to refreeze. Also they didn't allow us to use embryo  glue so I was googling other clinics but I need to do research and look into this properly when I get my head sorted.

Chiara, I know we are both are in a horrible place right now but hope the future holds nicer things in store for us.    Xx

Goldbunny,  thank you hun. I suppose you never know how strong you are until being strong is the only option we have. I grieve silently but put a smile on for the world to see.  I wish you all the best for your 2ww and wish you a BFP. Xx

Angel, I didn't get my immune tested. Maybe when we go back in January for the follow up we will discuss this with consultant. How's are you? How's your little miracle? Have you been in for a scan? Xx

Twinklie, thank you hun. Hope you are well hun. Xx

Okay, so hear me out. I had to go and buy another pregnancy test today to test tomorrow. Yesterday, when I tested, no lines appeared on the window until about 5 minutes into the test, then we got one line. Both me and DH thought this was weird as the instructions said 3 minutes and one line should show immediately but it didn't.  I did mention this to the clinic but she just said at least one line appeared so the test worked  but if you want get another test done if it makes you feel better. I don't think I'm pregnant though but like DH said no harm in doing another test. I have stopped the pessaries too. Does  anyone know how long it will take for AF to arrive? Xx

Anyway wishing all the ladies who are in their 2ww a BFP. I truly pray for all of you and hope one day all our dreams come true. Xx

Love Bina x


----------



## Twinklie

Bina - not sure which test you used, but never came across that before. Faulty test? Have you only done one? If I were you i would take the test tonight. Or at least start pessaries again until retest.


Re pessaries, it varies a lot, could take a few days.


----------



## jann1986

MITM I've not tested again. I will test tomorrow morning or Monday and am having the blood test Monday. I have arranged to discuss my case with a specialist in London on Monday as well. I've discussed thing with her before and out of everyone I've dealt with she seems to know what she's talking about most and has talked about trying patches and injections so I'm hoping she can suggest a better regime which can work better. I am making a pact to take my time with future transfers and not go ahead unless I'm 100% happy with the conditions.

Bina this sounds like a nightmare. This is Kindof my reason for favouring blood test as the final say. There's just too much ambiguity with the pee sticks. From personal experience the absolute only reliable tests are the FRER. This cycle I've done clear blue which clearly gave the most awful evaporation lines and I've done a couple of completely cheapo test strip ones from Boots which were horrendous as they showed really bold lines but I'm clearly not pregnant as the FRER and clear blue digital were both BFN. It's so ambiguous and confusing! My advice would be go to the supermarket and get a FRER. They are the only brand that have not given any Kindof ambiguous result and that are sensitive enough to trust.

Hello to everyone else. Sending happy, fertile wishes as always xx


----------



## Bina K

Twinklie, not sure what make the test was, but i did find it weird that the test didn't show anything for about 5 minutes and then one line appeared. I'm know I'm not pregnant but don't think any harm in doing another test to put the whole thing behind us. I will put the pessary in for tonight and test in the morning. Please let it be a BFP in the end (I doubt it but there's always hope.lol).

Jann, I agree that there is too much ambiguity with pee sticks but my clinic don't do blood test until pee sticks confirm positive. I'm thinking of moving my clinic as the time frame they give is ridiculously long. Just for my follow up appointment for this failed cycle is in January. I'm sick of wasting time but have to remember that things will happen at the right time and right now it's not my time. Anyway I really really hope you get your BFP for when you test (tomorrow or Monday). You really deserve it. I hope it works out for you. Xx


----------



## goldbunny

i would never take any peestick result seriously unless at least four had come back with the same result.


----------



## Bina K

Goldbunny, I'm doing the final test tomorrow. I bought a cheap one from tesco as I'm way past my OTD so the HCG level (or lack of them)  would show up hopefully. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## Twinklie

Good luck Bina! You never know, stranger things have happened...!

Personally, I'm fine with using pee sticks, but I do tend to test with a few different ones just to be sure. And do a second test after a few days as a confirmation.

Can definitely understand that you might want to look at other clinics. You should be able to find statistics for different clinics online, and there is of course loads of info on here. I would choose the best clinic I could afford. Wish you lots of luck!


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies,  did the test this morning and not suprised it's still bfn. At least I can move on and plan something else now. Just waiting for AF to arrive now and see what I can do next. Do I want to give myself time to get rid of the drugs in my system or just go ahead with next TX. 

I wish everyone the best on their crazy journey. I will still continue  to lurk and post on here for time being. But I'm sending everyone best wishes and positive vibes. I really pray all of you get a BFP on my behalf ( I know it don't work like that but I pray all your dreams come true ladies). Xx


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry bina. you've got frosties left? good luck with your next steps


----------



## mo89

Good luck bina. Mine was still bfn this morning. Bloods tmz but its onv negative xx


----------



## Bina K

Goldbunny, thank you. I still have 7 frozen embryos left. However, whenever I do decide to go ahead with with another round of FET,  I will not be thawing all of them, maybe just 4 or 5 this time. I am also going to look to have 2 embryos put back the next time too. Looking to see if I can move my embryos to another clinic and  check out the laws regarding the same. 

Mo, I'm so sorry hun about your BFN. I know exactly how you feel hun and I pray that we will have our chance of happiness too in the future. Be kind to yourself hun (I know it's easier said then done when I'm still feel like a failure). One day you will be holding your beautiful  baby in your arms hun.     xx


----------



## Twinklie

So sorry Bina and Mo, good luck with your next steps! I've been on and off on this site for many years and things tend to work out for everyone in the end, sometimes it just takes a little longer.


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Been for scan this morning, I've got 3 cysts they said the medication may have caused them but not sure. They cancelled my treatment been so upset all day!...they have since rang and said to try continuing for another week double check levels don't go down so got another week of medications back on the 7th for scan and bloods again. I know should feel happy about it not being cancelled but can't help feeling I'm gonna get my hopes back up for them to cancel in a weeks time xx 
Sending lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## mo89

Iv been looking into going to argc? Anyone been there. Xx


----------



## jann1986

Bina so sorry   I really hope this works out for you in the future

Mo I dont know anything about that clinic but did you say your lining was 6mm? Do you have trouble with your lining? because as a rule they say it should be above 7mm ideally and optimal is at least 9mm. It sounds like you're perhaps having similar issues to me. One thing that did really help with me was going on a moderately high dose of HRT for several months. I took Prempak 2mg. It hasn't completely solved the problem but it has helped my lining get much thicker much easier when it comes to transfer time. My cycle regimes also consist of building up my progynova gradually and throughout the day  So eg in this cycle I took 4mg for a few days then 4mg twice a day for a few days then 3 x a day. I also took 2mg vaginally throughout the cycle. I'm now looking at having patches next time as well. These are complicated issues I know and my advice would be to research it and always be prepared to question what your doctors are doing and get a few opinions if you can. I really hope it works out next time

Denise hope they can sort out your issues. Cancelled cycles are a real bummer but often it's for the best 

AFM I've tested again and BFN. Going for my blood test later but will consider it a miracle if it's BFP. I am surprisingly calm about it. I don't know if I'm just used to this now and becoming a bit numb to it or if I'm just forcing myself not to be upset because I know I'm working nights for the rest of the week so don't really have the luxury of being upset   Either way I'm ok for now and hope I continue to be. It's been an absolute pleasure to talk to you all. I hope some of our paths cross again soon but if not I really do wish you the very best and hope your dreams come true soon xxx


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies,

Jann, I'm so sorry hun.     I was really hoping it was BFP for you hun. I suppose it's just this journey, it's takes us linger then expected to get our goals. It will be our day one day. I know you say your okay with it but let yourself get upset and get it out of your system hun. Thrn treat yourself to something nice. I know no materialistic things will make up for what we don't have but just cheer yourself up. Take care and I wish you all the best on your journey. Xx

Mo,    I don't know if our paths will cross again for the third time, but I pray your dreams come true one day hun. I wish you all the best for your journey hun. Xx

Denise,  I know exactly how you feel as I have had a cancelled cycle back in June (seems like a lifetime away now surprisingly) and I know it's upsetting but sometimes it is for the best as you don't want to go ahead with TX if everything is not right for your embryos to go  back inside. I really hope your scan next week works out hun. Stay strong and fingers crossed hun. Xx

Twinklie,  thanks hun. I hope your right that one day all out dreams come true. I wish you well on your journey hun and all the best to you. Xx


----------



## jann1986

Bina thanks. Same to you. I really hope you have better luck next time. Well it's funny you should say that because I'm toying with the idea of trading my Peugeot 107 in for a flash new mini...   Maybe now is the right time! 

So I've just had the most horrendous runin with a phlebotomy nurse with the most ridiculous God complex. I very politely asked her if the result would be back later today and she said it would be Wednesday/Thursday   I told her the GP said it'd be back tomorrow and she said that would only be the case if it was urgent to which I replied it was urgent. She then very rudely said 'well you'll have to take that up with your GP about that' and went off on a massive rant so I told her I was only asking and she didn't need to be that abrupt and then she said 'I'm not going to be talked to like that you need to get out of my clinic' Then to make it worse a bunch of patients also waiting for bloods overheard us and started mouthing off at me as well. I'm so upset I'm still shaking. I can't believe she thought it was ok to treat me like that. I'm going to make a formal complaint about her but I'm just so shaken up by it   I'm not an aggressive person at all and honestly wasn't even being particularly confrontational. All I wanted was to know when my result would be back.


----------



## penguin14

Hi,

Jann, Bina, Mo sorry to hear you all got negatives. This process is so heartbreaking, give yourself some time to recover and i hope it works out for you all next time big hugs to you all.

Muminthemaking so pleased your scan went ok and you saw that heartbeat. What is the next stage for you? I hope everything else goes smoothly for you.

I have a little wait for scan now on 16th the wait is driving me mad i'm so scared it will all go wrong again. I did a digital this morning and said 3+ weeks so its moving along nicely but guess all i can do now is wait and hope.

xx


----------



## toeinwater

Just a quick one, as I'm still reading occasionally to see how everyone's doing.
Sorry to all those with negatives. Fingers crossed for the future.

Bina - I just wanted to respond to your posts. Regarding when af will arrive, my experience was that it arrived within 3 days (about 4 or 5 hours short of??) of my last pessary, but I did take pessaries regularly right up until the night before testing; so if you stopped and then used another one before doing your repeat test, it might mess things up a bit. I googled it when I was in the same boat as you, and although some people had to wait many days for af, the norm seemed to me to be about 2-4 days. As far as going again is concerned, only you can decide that. My clinic said there was no reaon not to, since I had a 'normal' period after the failed FET, so am effectively having a normal cycle. Though I will say that I did have a lot of headaches in the first few days of the cycle, which I assume may have been the extra hormones all re-adjusting. I guess it's down to how strong you feel - mentally and physically and also whether it's convenient timing. This isn't a good reason for us going again, but part of the reasoning for us, is that we only have one frostie left and if we use it within 3 months of it's storage renewal date, we won't be charged (this is mid-December), so we figured we'd just go for it and use it and see what happens. I feel strong enough to do it, with the back-up plan of a potential fresh cycle next Spring/Summer. I wish you luck with whatever you decide. x


----------



## mo89

Good luck to everyone!!!

Bina- I really hope you get your bfp next time. Please keep in touch even through pm.  Where are you thinkn of next? It will happen for us. It has too xxxx


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Toeinwater, hi hun, how are you?  I'm glad your still lurking around hun and thank you for your kind message.    Xx  Regarding the pessaries, I did put one back in before I retest on Sunday so it would seem that AF would be arriving around Thursday or Friday. The crazy irony is that I would love to be 'late' but I suppose this don't mean anything.  As for trying again, we have decided to go back for TX again and get started again after the follow up appointment. However my follow up appointment Is in January and that is the one thing that annoys me about Birmingham Women's Hospital is that they are so busy that even to get started it takes months. My TX will be getting started around February or March time anyway so that gives me time to get my body back in shape as I've gone from a lovely size 8 to a plumpy 12. My boobs have gone massive so I need to lose all this weight.  Anyway hope you are well hun. I would love to keep in touch with you through pm. I pray that your next FET gives you beautiful baby hun. Good luck with everything hun.xx

Mo, will be definitely keeping in touch via pm. You look after yourself too. Xx

Jann, sound like you had a real bad day and to top it off that silly nurse just made things worse. Stay strong hun and know your better then her and don't let her get to you. That mini sounds amazing, my favourite car on the road at the moment.  We have been saving for a house but now that gets put on back burner as we have to start funding our own TX now. Sometimes I wonder would things ever fall into place? Anyway good luck with your bloods. Have you decided what to do next hun? Xx

Penguin, awww hun, im glad your little bean is going strong. I know it's hard and we think the worst. I wish you all the best for your scan on 16. Xx


----------



## Fairy_secrets

So sorry to hear that Bina   
What's your next plan?

I'm transfering two embryos on Thursday. I'm on a medicated cycle and feeling really down. I think it's the hormones as I didn't feel like this prior to taking them and don't habe anything to feel down about. Has anyone else found that?


----------



## Bina K

Hey Fairy, good luck with the FET on Thursday hun. I really hope the 2ww won't drive you too insane and pray you end up with BFP.  AFM,  just waiting for my follow up appointment  in January at BWH. AF finally made her appearance yesterday and just been feeling really down since my bfn. Need a holiday abroad but don't think that's wise now since we have to pay for our ivf tx now. Sigh. 

Aww I hope you feel better soon and the drugs can be a pain. I remember whilst on my down regs I felt really down for no apparent reason. Anyway I hope your feeling better now. Xx


----------



## goldbunny

well, i wasn't cancelled so i started hrt today, transfer in a couple of weeks hopefully...


----------



## mo89

Bina can u pm me it wont let me send any first.I van only reply


----------



## RAN72

Hi all

The bfp is official, scan on 24th, trying to keep distracted to keep the anxiety at bay. MS kicked in properly now and the crazy dreams already.

Good luck for those looking forward to their FET and for those facing difficult decisions about future cycles or not I send strength and peace to find the right path.

Right now I'm in Ireland with work having a rubbish time with endless problems to deal with at a customer site and just this morning I heard my FIL has possible secondaries in his bones after a successful kidney tumour ablation - keeping my stress levels down is going to be a challenge x

Love

Ran72


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Ran, CONGRATULATIONS hun, that's amazing news and so happy for you sweety. Drat on the timing for everything else to fall apart though, sounds like you got your hands full but please try to keep your stress levels down. Pray you have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful baby. Xx


Mo, I've sent you pm. Took me a while  to play around on this but got there lol. 

Goldbunny, awww that's good your TX wasn't cancelled hun. Not long for FET now. Hope your lining plays ball and your ET goes smoothly hun. Keep us posted with your progress. Xx

How us everyone else doing? ( Rosewill, penguin, Denise, Littlepea, Jann, Toeinwater, Muminthemaking, Chiara).  Xx


----------



## rosewill

Morning ladies,

Sorry not been keeping up! Congratulations to everyone with positive news on this long journey, and big hugs to everyone who is struggling along on this rocky road.

afm I tested on 02/11 OTD was 01/11, but wanted to wait for DH to be home. Had an awful night and couldn't wait past 4am to test fully expecting the worst, but I got a BFP. Am delighted, relieved, excited and nervous all at the same time! I go for my scan on the 21st November so my fingers are so very firmly crossed. Thank you for all the support along the way during 2ww which is total hell! Keep going everyone. 

Love to all xx


----------



## goldbunny

congrats on bfp rosewill!


----------



## Bina K

Rosewill, congratulations  on your BFP.  Amazing news, absolutely brilliant. Awww good luck for your scan on 21st when you can see your little bean. Keep us posted on your progress hun. Xx


----------



## penguin14

Hi Ladies

Fairy secrets hope transfer has gone well for you! The hormones do funny things to you ive been up and down all along i think its normal.

Bina I hope everything goes well for you next time. After my freeze all cycle i did my first FET 3 months later. I went from a size 8 to a 14 and i felt emotionally worn out after both cycles and needed a break. So had a 5 month rest from it all so i could get back into shape and go on holiday and just have time to be me again for a while. It takes so much out of you its draining go easy on yourself for now and do nice things until your consultation and hopefully next time you will get that BFP.

Toeinwater really wishing you every bit of luck for your next cycle and hope it all works out for you.

Rosewell and Ran Congrats on the BFP fingers crossed on the next stage for you both.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?
x


----------



## RAN72

Huge congratulations on the BFP rosewill!!! How are your symptoms? I'm nauseous at night and b🍳🍳bs definitely bigger already. My scan is 24th Nov.

Night night x


----------



## rosewill

Thank you all for your well wishes ️xx

Congrats RAN72! I'm good thanks. Feeling ok overall, tired mainly but utterly delighted. Now just hoping our little bean (or beans) keep it up. Hope all goes well for you on 24th xxx


----------



## Bina K

Penguin, thank you for your kind words.  Yes i think I've become obsessed with this whole infertility situation, I just need a break from it all. My appointment is in January and just using this time to get myself back into shape and pay attention to me. But I wish you all the best with your pregnancy hun. Hope you carry full term and he  beautiful baby in the end.  Xx

Ran good luck with your scan on the 24th hun. Keep us posted on your progress. Xx

Rosewill, I wish you well on your pregnancy and pray you  too have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful baby ( or babies) in the end. Keep us posted with your process hun. Xx

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Oh man I'd forgotten how hard the 2ww is! Agonising wait. Emotions up and down all over the place!
Three friends have announced their pregnancies this week. Two very early about five weeks. I can't help but fantasise about how amazing it would be to all have babies together. Then I hate myself for getting my hopes up. Ugh.


----------



## Bina K

Hey Fairy secrets, I totally agree with you. The 2ww is the most hardest part of the whole ivf process. I wish you a swift and speedy 2ww and BFP. When is your OTD?


----------



## Fairy_secrets

14th. I'm going to test on Sunday 13th. As I'm workin monday and if it's bad news I don't want to be freshly upset at work. At least I'll have some time to let it sink in


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Hello Lovelies
Sorry not been keeping up to date this last week.

Rosewill & Ran CONGRATS!!!!!...amazing news!!

Bina - Your right you should concentrate on yourself for a bit, enjoy Christmas and new year and have a fresh chance at it in January..wishing you lots of luck for next round!

Fairy Secrets - GOOD LUCK for Sunday!!!!...everything crossed for you

As for me.... Well last week the cancelled my treatment - said my levels was far too high so not going ahead - they then rang me a few hours later to tell me that they had changed their mind and I was to continue Buserelin for another week!...So on Monday I went back for my bloods and scan and its goodnews!!! my oestrogen levels dropped from1968 to 285 and it needed to be under 300!scan showed cyst still there but not grown so not concerned about it...I start my oestrogen tablets today and I go back for scan on the 24th to check my lining...provisional transfer date is 30th NOV!!

xx


----------



## Bina K

Fairy secrets, good luck on the 13th hun its only 3 more sleeps and then you will know. I pray its a BFP for you hun. Everything crossed for you. Xx

Denise, awww so glad your Oestrogens levels have dropped and you have provisionals dates for scan and FET. Hope your lining plays ball and your FET goes ahead as planned. Not long now hun. All the best hun. Xx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Thanks Bina!..my body doesn't usually play ball but everything crossed xx hope your doing ok xx

only 2 more sleeps Fairy-secrets!!!...everything crossed for your BFP xx

hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Twinklie

Denise - good luck, fingers crossed for smooth transfer and a nice bfp next month!

Bina - hope you're OK.

Fairy secrets - any news??

I'm due for FET next Saturday, let's see if it goes ahead this month... Really hope so!


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Hi twinkle. I got a BFP on two tests this morning. I'm so happy. But worried sick of something going wrong. Nee to keep calm and relax!
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## penguin14

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations fairy secrets that's great news 

Twinklie and Denise fingers crossed for your transfers hope all goes well.

Bina how you doing hope you are ok? 

Xx


----------



## Twinklie

Congratulations fairy secrets!     

Penguin - thanks!   And you, you're OK?


----------



## penguin14

Twinklie Im ok thanks been feeling rough with nausea and had a virus but scan is Weds so not long left to go now. Hope you FET goes smoothly on Sat x


----------



## goldbunny

ok help me out guys, what do i need to remember on transfer day? i know 'no perfume' but what else? full bladder? eat? dont eat? drugs? argh!


----------



## goldbunny

do i have to take my utrogestan early if i have an afternoon transfer?


----------



## penguin14

Hi goldbunny, 

When is your transfer? I had to have no strong perfume,  full bladder when I got there as meant to really help. Food wise thet said eat whatever you want so I just ate breakfast that didn't upset my stomach and pessaries I did when I woke up at 6am. My transfer was at 11am think they said as long as it's a couple of hours before its ok for pessary as normal but I always do mine early and wanted to be sure. Most of all relax and don't stress x


----------



## Bina K

Morning ladies, 

Fairy Secrets, congratulations on your BFP hun. So happy for you hun. Amazing news hun. Xx

Goldbunny,  I had my transfer in the afternoon at 3 and they told me to put in my pessaries as normal in morning. To eat as normal but definately a full bladder, which I found the difficult part as I just wanted to empty my bladder lol. You can watch the little embie or embies on the screen when they enter the womb and it does get alittle emotional, for me it was the first time I was officially pregnant although it was bfn.  Relax hun and enjoy the moment. Xx

Denise, good luck with your scan on the 24th. Hope your lining is getting nice and thick. Xx

Penguin, how is your little bean ( or beans) getting on? Have you been called for your 6 - 7 +week scan yet? Xx

Hello to everyone else.  Xx


----------



## penguin14

Bina, I've not had a scan yet that's tomorrow at 7wk4days so hopefully should see something and all be confirmed this time round fingers crossed.

How are you doing? Hope you are feeling a little better xx


----------



## Bina K

Awww fingers crossed hun that your scan goes all well tomorrow. Bet you can't wait. AFM, after getting over the initial shock of the bfn, now I'm just in limbo land. Just waiting for January to come quickly. As for getting back into shape, that's not going too well too, all the junk food jumps right into my mouth before I can say no lol. I hate the term comfort food because I take to another level lol. Hope you are well. Are you getting any of pregnancy symptoms yet? Or is it too early? Xx


----------



## penguin14

Thank you. To be honest I haven't let myself get excited yet at all I'm too scared. Been having a lot of symptoms started at 6 weeks and now very nauseous hopefully it's a good sign. I know what you mean but don't worry about it do whatever helps you feel better thats the most important thing. Jan will be here in no time at all and I really hope the next cycle works for you x


----------



## Fairy_secrets

January will soon come round, especially with Christmas.


----------



## RAN72

Fairy secrets congrats on your BFP.

GB yeah pessary as normal, no perfume, full bladder, eat as normal

Afm struggling with anxiety, getting really down and crying lots - hoping it's all just hormones and will settle as this is driving me crazy

Xxran72


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders

Fairy Secrets!!!....HUGE congratulations hun!!!   fab news xx

Penguin Good Luck with your scan today!! thinking of you xx 

Bina January will soon be here!!.... as for getting in shape - Christmas is coming so you may aswell eat as much comfort food as you want  then start in the new year!...or do what I do and do half and half   I eat as much comfort food as I like - chocolate,snacks, stodgy meals, cake etc but have my 5 a day and 2l of water a day too haha! half crappy foods half good foods xx

Hope everyone is ok xx

AFM I'm suffering with migraines on my Progynova...constant ache behind my eyes with nausea..the weight gain seems to have levelled out abit now thankfully!..I have gone from 60.4kg on Oct 12th to 65.2kg, Ive been at this weight for the last few days so hopefully the meds wont make me gain anymore!  Baby weight I'm ok with  but hormone weight is just depressing!

xx


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Thanks guys  

Ran72 - all the hormones and the intensely stressful situation make it an incredibly anxious journey. Talk to us here and get it all off your chest.


----------



## penguin14

Hi,

Just a quick update scan went great yesterday still in a bit of shock but 2 little heartbeats seen 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

xx


----------



## Twinklie

Penguin - Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## goldbunny

yikes! good luck penguin, how exciting!


----------



## Bina K

Hey ladies,  

Penguin, wow twins, that's amazing hun. So happy for you. I pray you have a healthy pregnancy. Xx

Ran, I agree with Fairy secrets, let out all your emotions and everything that's building up inside out hun. In your situation, stress and anxiety  is not good for you hun. I agree talk here or to whoever you are comfortable with and let it all out. Xx

Fairy secrets, how are you? Hope your okay and not to worried and stressed. Just relax and enjoy being pregnant hun. Xx

Goldbunny, how was your transfer? Xx

Twinklie, good luck with your transfer on Saturday hun. All the best hun. Xx


----------



## goldbunny

oh yeh sorry. hey i'm pupo with one good embie and one four cell runt of the litter (good luck little guy)

so fingers crossed! it's our last shot we're out of the game for good if this fails. testing dec 1st


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Everything crossed for you Goldbunny!!

I'm good thanks. I tend to be really anxious in the mornings and then manage to calm down for the rest of the day. Don't get me wrong I'm absoltely thrilled, I just think with what we go through we are all hyper aware of what could go wrong.


----------



## penguin14

Thank ladies been in a daze excited and terrified all at once.

Goldbunny fingers crossed for you in your 2ww.

Fairy try not to stress but easy said than done  I know. I had a 3 week wait for scan and had several melt downs along the way. Hope everything goes Smoothly  for you.

Twinklie good luck for sat
Xx


----------



## Twinklie

Goldbunny - congrats on being pupo, lots of luck!   

Fairy_secrets - I know, so hard not to focus on what could go wrong when you've been through so much and waited so long to get to this stage...   

Penguin - Thanks   

Bina - Thanks! Hope you're OK   

Denise - Sounds tough, hopefully it will all be worth it


----------



## RAN72

Penguin wow what amazing news! Now you take very good care of yourself please. 

GB congrats on being puppet.

Afm hectic work week away again- small but scary bleed on Wednesday, didn't help my anxiety! All seems to have settled now but I'm even more scared about our scan next week now.

Xx ran72


----------



## Twinklie

One hatching blast onboard! It was halfway out of its shell, cool. 
Feeling really calm now, whatever happens we've given our frosties a chance and my fertility clinic days are over... although fingers crossed we'll get to go back one last time for an early pregnancy scan in a few weeks!  


  to everyone!


----------



## Fairy_secrets

Game over for me this morning unfortunately. Woke up with period pains and bleeding. I phoned the early pregancy unit and they agreed it sounded like a miscarriage.
Good luck everyone else x x x x x x


----------



## Twinklie

Oh no, so sorry to hear that.  I hope the bleeding has stopped and that it turns out it wasn't a miscarriage after all. Bleeding is so common in early pregnancy.


----------



## Bina K

Hey fairy secrets,  im so sorry hopefully like twinklie said, its nothing and you're still pregnant    . Xx

Twinklie and goldbunny, congrats on becoming a PUPO. I pray both of you have a swift 2ww and d BFP at the end ladies. Having just been through the 2ww, I hope it don't drive you too bonkers (easier said then done lol).

Denise, hope  your feeling better with the meds hun. Good luck with your scan on 24. Fingers crossed your lining is ready and awaiting your littleembies hun. Xx

Ran, good luck with your scan next week. Hectic work life doesn't help our situation hun. Try to relax as much as you can hun. Xx

Penguin. How are you hun. Xx


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry fairysecrets, hope things turn out ok. seems so cruel that we have to deal with the physical side as well as the heartbreak when it fails.

i am so itching to test and it is way too early! argh!! no symptoms at all! just feel very ordinary! trying to remember all the meds is a full time job.


----------



## RAN72

Fairy secrets so sorry that you're bleeding, this journey is so horribly bumpy. Everything crossed that it's not as bad as you think x

Twinkle congrats on being pupo!

GB I know that urge to test early so so well, if you do just be prepared for negatives as you might be too early. 

Hullo to everyone else!


Xx ran72


----------



## penguin14

Fairy secrets really sorry to hear this I really hope it isn't  that and everything is ok. Sending big hugs xx


----------



## Twinklie

Good morning!

Fairysecrets - Hope you're OK, did the bleeding stop or do you think it's really over?     

Bina - How are you? Is your follow-up not until January? Will you do FET again then? At least December is a good month to relax and let yourself be distracted by all things christmasy.    

Goldbunny - I hear you, hang in there! Will you test in advance?

Penguin - How are you, feeling OK?   

RAN - And you? No more bleeding I hope. When is your scan?

Denise - What's the next step for you? Hope all those hormones aren't messing too much with you.

AFM, now 3dp5dt. Might test Friday but for once I'm not desperate to test. I've had it with seeing that single line. AF will arrive Sunday if not pregnant, so will test before then anyway.


----------



## goldbunny

well that's me officially retired from the fertility game.  


hope you all have better luck! feel a bit sad, i think it will take me a while to adjust. but hopefully i'll get my body back to myself and find some positives!

good luck guys


----------



## Twinklie

So sorry to hear that goldbunny     

I got a BFN too (again!) so we're out of the game too. But we've already been very lucky, so trying to get over the disappointment.

Lots of luck to everyone else!


----------



## goldbunny

thanks twinklie sorry you got bfn too.


----------



## toeinwater

Big hugs GB. Sorry to hear your news.   I hope you can throw yourself into enjoying Christmas with Spot. x
Sorry too to you Twinklie.


----------



## theresah

Evening ladies, I am returning to here after a long(ish) break from IVF treatment. We are waiting FET. I had a scan Fri after 10 days of meds and lining was measuring 6.7mm at most. Today it was measuring 7.7mm at best but nurse said it might still be as small as it was last week. Now I'm waiting on a call to see if they are going to increase meds. Our hospital's last day for doing transfers is 21/12 so really worried we won't be ready. Has anyone else had this and did they abandon your cycle or keep you going?

I've not got clued up yet on how to post etc but my history is as follows:
ttc for 10 years
no children
married 2004
had 5 pregnancies, all ended in mc
perforated womb from evacuation procedure some yrs ago
1 fresh IVF cycle failed
2 FET failed
Husband has balanced translocation on his chromosomes so we have genetic testing of embryos before FET


----------



## toeinwater

theresah - sorry nobody replied to this. I read it and didn't reply as I had nothing useful to offer, but now I'm replying so that you don't feel that your post was ignored! All I can offer is my own experience of FET, which is that first time round I had a 'nearly 10mm' lining on cd13, so went ahead with cycle, which failed. Second time I had a measurement of less than 7mm (can't remember exactly, but it might have been 6.7mm) on cd12, was rescanned on cd17 and had a 10mm lining, so went ahead. I hope in the last few days you've had answers to your questions and that the professionals are being helpful. x


----------



## theresah

Thank you toeinwater for replying, bless you. I managed to find another thread about the issues I've been experiencing which has been helpful. The clinic have finally increased my meds and patches but only because they are having one last ditch attempt before deciding if they are going to cancel the cycle. I have a scan tomorrow so hoping the lining has thickened and we won't be cancelled!

ttc for 10 years
no children
married 2004
had 5 pregnancies, all ended in mc
perforated womb from evacuation procedure some yrs ago
1 fresh IVF cycle failed
2 FET failed
Husband has balanced translocation on his chromosomes so we have genetic testing of embryos before FET


----------



## toeinwater

theresah - I see from your (don't know what the red bit underneath is called) 'info' that you may have had a FET in the last couple of days. I'm pleased if this means your cycle wasn't cancelled and hope that it is successful for you. x


----------



## toeinwater

I don't know if anyone is still reading, but for those of you who know me from the start of this thread, I'm just posting that our 2nd FET was unsuccessful.   No embies left now. We have yet to talk 'properly' as a couple (Christmas is SUCH a busy time) but hope to have a discussion over this holiday period. Based on a discussion had following the first failed cycle, the plan 'might' be to go for a fresh cycle in late spring.
So any way, I wish those of you still traveling on this crazy journey, luck for the future and in the meantime, a lovely Christmas and new year. x


----------



## theresah

toeinwater I am so sorry to hear your cycle hasn't been successful.   

Yes I had FET on Tuesday so 4dp5dt now and test day is New Years Eve. xx


----------



## toeinwater

Good luck for tomorrow Theresah!


----------



## theresah

Thank you toeinwater - however the test was a BFN.  Feeling absolutely devastated and can't stop crying. I haven't had any bleed though which is baffling me if I'm honest as I've alwasy bled by day 6 of 2ww when it's failed before but wondering if the meds could be preventing the period coming?

Also I am waking every 2hrs during the night for a wee so worried my wee wasn't concentrated enough when I tested as only went 4hrs before that - maybe I'm grasping at straws?

I'm continuing with meds until Tuesday when I can contact the clinic and will re-test Tuesday morning but don't want to get my hopes up of a false negative.  

We have one frozen embryo left and we have decided if that doesn't work thats our hopes of having birth children over as we cannot continue to put ourselves through it, me physically or both of use emotionally.  We might consider doner with surrogacy or adoption but we don't want to think about it until we have to.


----------



## theresah

Thank you toeinwater - however the test was a BFN.  Feeling absolutely devastated and can't stop crying. I haven't had any bleed though which is baffling me if I'm honest as I've alwasy bled by day 6 of 2ww when it's failed before but wondering if the meds could be preventing the period coming?

Also I am waking every 2hrs during the night for a wee so worried my wee wasn't concentrated enough when I tested as only went 4hrs before that - maybe I'm grasping at straws?

I'm continuing with meds until Tuesday when I can contact the clinic and will re-test Tuesday morning but don't want to get my hopes up of a false negative.  

We have one frozen embryo left and we have decided if that doesn't work thats our hopes of having birth children over as we cannot continue to put ourselves through it, me physically or both of use emotionally.  We might consider doner with surrogacy or adoption but we don't want to think about it until we have to.


----------



## Bina K

Hi ladies, 
Apologise for not writing on this thread for a while but I just needed to get away from the whole infertility process. Took a break from fertility and try to enjoy everyone else's babies (even if it feels like a kick in the teeth..life eh) 

Toeinwater, I'm so sorry hun about your 2nd FET. I know it's heartbreaking hun so I really pray that you get your BFP on your fresh cycle. Use the time to detox and getting rid of the drugs from inside you.   

Theresah, I'm sorry about your BFN hun.    I hope your remaining embie is the one for you hun. Xx 

Hi to everyone else. X


----------



## toeinwater

Thanks Bina K.

Theresah - what news? Did your period arrive? Did you re-test? I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## geordiebunny

Thereasah sorry about your bfn am currently 2dpt and am going crazy already hopefully the next 10 days fly by.


----------



## theresah

toeinwater - the clinic did a blood test because I hadn't bled but it came back negative (sorry I can't remember if I've already said that).  I stopped the meds and my bleed arrived 2 days later.  Was very painful but not as heavy as I expected but I did start my contraceptive pill on day 2 of bleed so maybe it slowed things up.  My tummy has gone down but still very bloated and typically felt sick the last couple days!  Deffo not pregnant though.

We've consultant appointment Monday so hope to get some answers and we are refusing to do another medicated cycle and not giving them or Guys the option of saying no to natural cycle for our last FET.  This is really important because we have decided not to do any more IVF if our last one fails as we cannot continue to put ourselves through it.  10 years is quite enough!  We will consider sperm donor instead and take advice about me carrying pregnancy or using surrogate if the last one doesn't work.  Sooooo much to think about!

xxx


----------

